# 2008 is Our Year !!Part 2



## DizziSquirrel

Angie x said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just asked Dizzi to unlock the original post for a short while, so that I can copy my original list into a post of mine on this new page 1, so that I can keep updating it for you all. (if I just copy the one she has at the beginning of this one, it doesn't have all the colours, smilies etc etc, and it took me quite a while to do, so I thought this way would be quicker)
> No time for personals as I'm off to bed after I've done that as on an early shift tomorrow  Hope yr all ok.
> 
> Love Angie xxx
> 
> PS...from now, I'll just post the list every so often for people to see, rather than it being in one place all the time.
> 
> PPS..Cate, I'll update you hun as soon as I do the list. I obviously can't update the one in Dizzi's post as it is quoted, but I'll change you as soon as I post it in one of my messages ...update....tis done now hun, see below....x
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN*
> *(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Scooby*....................3rd ICSI Dec 07  (nx scan 21/01/0
> *Sparklequeen*...........ICSI Nov/Dec 07  (First scan 21/01/08 )
> *WTBAM*...................2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08
> *♥samonthemoon♥ *...ICSI Dec07/Jan08 (test 11th Feb)
> *EMERALDEYES *........ICSI Dec07/Jan08
> *Danni29*..................3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08
> *Shill*........................Waiting for AF before starting FET
> *Kes21*......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08
> *Angel129*.................AI end Jan 08
> *Kats*........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08
> *Kizzymouse*.............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08
> *suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08
> *Sarah30*...................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08
> *josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08
> *Celeste *..................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08
> *Minxy (Natasha)*......6th IVF Feb/March 08
> *Marie 76*.................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08
> *jend*.......................3rd ICSI April 08
> *Sallywags*...............ICSI in April/May 08
> *Mrs_H (Sara)*..........2nd IVF Apr/May 08
> *Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08
> *Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08
> *Niamh84*.................Waiting for first appointment for IUI/IVF in 08 (dates tbc)
> *Dahlia*.....................IVF in 2008, dates tbc
> *Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc
> *Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008
> *M&M*.......................Taking time out before deciding plan for 2008
> *PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008
> *Wigantwo*...............Hoping to adopt in 2008 (At the end of home study atm)
> *cb75 *......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI)
> *Angie x*...................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb. Possible 4th (& last) ICSI 2008
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE TWO '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!!!! CONGRATULATIONS SCOOBS & SPARKLES!!!! *
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## poppy05

Oooh me first!!! YAY
cant believe we're on our 2nd home already!


----------



## shill

Me second  

Hope everyone's keeping well and having a good weekend... even though the weather's so awful!!!
Shill


----------



## poppy05

Hi Shill
hows things going with you?


----------



## shill

Good thanks Danni - norks are a bit sore and I've been having waves of tiredness today but that could just be the weather    Still no AF but b/l scan isn't until Thursday so I'm not too worried.... yet!  Last time I got a cyst which prevented me from shutting down completely so I'm hoping that hasn't happened again  

Anyway, staying positive and doing my natal hypnotherapy CD every day which definitely helps  

How are things with you?  Any major symptoms?  I can't believe how quickly you've started stimming, you go girl!!!


----------



## Spaykay

Hello there...can I join you and let 2008 be my year too? This year is the one for us all, I can feel it in my bones

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Wahoooooooo girls a new thread already!!! Can't believe how much we natter   Welcome to the thread Kay  

Sam xxxx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls 
        new home all ready wow we must talk to much lol.
glad to see everyone's ok.my dr injection is wed 23rd now my cons can't see my recipient untill tues.
i can't remember how to put my tickers on my profile i've tried but they won't come up pleassssssssssse help it's driving me mad  .
                               luv mariexx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi m 2 you
            just wanted to welcome you and say hi     
 .
                  luv marie xxx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi m2 you i had my first go at icsi in nov 07 but sadly i got a neg,just starting again next week down regging.
when are you starting ??
              luv marie xx


----------



## shill

Hello Spaykay & Me 2 You 

Looking forward to getting to know you both  

Good luck with your ttc plans  

Shill xx


----------



## Cate1976

Part 2 already.  Wow.  Just one thing though.  DH and I aren't on waiting list yet.  Hoping to be put on it at our review on 20th February.  I'm doing ok.  DH and I got home on Thursday evening and saw our neighbour's new baby through their lounge window which got to me a little but I'm ok now.  My sister has her 12 week scan a week on monday.

 was due yesterday, I'm usually very regular, not getting hopes up though as   could spring   surprise on me.  REALLY hoping I'm pg.  IF I am, I'll be due around 26th September which is 6.5 weeks after my sister's baby is due.


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi guys,

I've just asked Dizzi to unlock the original post for a short while, so that I can copy my original list into a post of mine on this new page 1, so that I can keep updating it for you all. (if I just copy the one she has at the beginning of this one, it doesn't have all the colours, smilies etc etc, and it took me quite a while to do, so I thought this way would be quicker)
No time for personals as I'm off to bed after I've done that as on an early shift tomorrow  Hope yr all ok.

Love Angie xxx

PS...from now, I'll just post the list every so often for people to see, rather than it being in one place all the time. 

PPS..Cate, I'll update you hun as soon as I do the list. I obviously can't update the one in Dizzi's post as it is quoted, but I'll change you as soon as I post it in one of my messages ...update....tis done now hun, see below....x

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*....................3rd ICSI Dec 07  (nx scan....)     
*Sparklequeen*...........ICSI Nov/Dec 07  (nx scan....) *TWINS!!*     
*WTBAM*...................2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08  
*♥samonthemoon♥ *...ICSI Dec07/Jan08 (test 11th Feb)  
*EMERALDEYES *........ICSI Dec07/Jan08 
*Danni29*..................3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08 
*Shill*........................Waiting for AF before starting FET  
*Kes21*......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*Angel129*.................AI end Jan 08  
*Kats*........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 
*Kizzymouse*.............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*Sarah30*...................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08 
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Celeste *..................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*......6th IVF Feb/March 08 
*Marie 76*.................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08 
*me to you*...............ICSI Feb/March 08  
*jend*.......................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*...............ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*..........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Niamh84*.................Waiting for first appointment for IUI/IVF in 08 (dates tbc) 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF in 2008, dates tbc 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*M&M*.......................Taking time out before deciding plan for 2008 
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Wigantwo*...............Hoping to adopt in 2008 (At the end of home study atm)  
*Spaykay*.................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*...................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb. Possible 4th (& last) ICSI 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE TWO '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!!!! CONGRATULATIONS SCOOBS & SPARKLES!!!! * 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anjelissa

Right...done it...

List is at bottom of page one, so I can update it now as we go 

Thanks Dizzi for unlocking post hun 

Night night all...sorry to dash but just waited here to do that before going to bed, as up at 3am! 

Luv Angie xx

Its also the first post on page one  Fab list angie


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks me 2 you.  I am so hoping that I'm pg.  It won't be just DH and I that'll be thrilled but all our family and friends.  Seeing so many of my family and friends getting pg and having babies has been the hardest thing.  DH and I go to a church which is more like a family and everyone has been amazing.  it was our senior leader who told me to find something positive to focus on and that i needed to find a way through it.  I've managed to do both.


----------



## jend (jenny)

sallywaggs just been looking at the list we will be cycle buddies !!!

hope everyone is ok am still sore from the accident last night !!!
hope evry1 is enoying the weekend am off to next week with bloody whip lash ....
so ill prob will be on here alot more  . lol


----------



## Spaykay

Blimey ladies, this is gonna be a fast thread to keep up with   Just had 3 wines so now's not the best time to try! Will try again tomorrow.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Cate1976

I know this thread does move quick.  It's really good in a way.  Saturday night is usually a busy time.


----------



## kizzymouse

I hope we ALL get bfp's on this lovely thread!!

Danni good luck with scan Wed, I dont have to go back til Fri. What dose you on this time? I'm on 375iu upped from 225iu last time hope I get more eggs this time ( only 3 last time)


----------



## poppy05

Kizzy, im on 300iu this time, last time i was on 225iu aswell, i did get 12 eggs though, it just took forever to get there, so hopefully i will respond quicker on the higher dose.
Im quite looking forward to being scanned on wed just to see whats happening really. x x


----------



## *Scooby*

Wow Part 2 and Page 2 already  

Welcome to Spaykay & Me 2 You ~ You've joined a great group of ladies 

 to everyone else.

Sparkles ~  for your scan tomorrow   

Angie ~ The list looks fab  I didn't realise how many there were of us now  Personals is gonna be very difficult from this point forward 

Danni & Sam ~ Hope your jabs are going OK   

  to everyone else 

xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Sparkles - is it your scan tomorrow, wowsers, how exciting hun!  

*scooby* - I'm rubbish at personals even when there's only a few of us!

Danni - hello, we meet on a thread at last!

me 2 you hello back at ya!

Hi everyone else.

Kay xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck for scan tomorrow scooby


----------



## suemac38

Hi just a quick hello so i don't loose this link. Wow it moves fast on here!!!!

Hope whatever part of tx you are all at you are doing well & all the Af's are turning up   

I only have today & tommorrow now before i start dr & i can't believe it's here at last!!!

Speak soon Everyone

Love Sue XX


----------



## poppy05

Kay, hello babes, welcome to the thread, makes a change chatting to you on a thread, instead of slapping you about in the chatroom!!!        you ok?

Scoobs, good luck for you scan hunni    

Sam, how is your mammoth DR going? are you feeling ok?  

Sparkles, where are you lovely girl? hope all is well  

Angie, hello my lovely, hope you're keeping well, and your lil toe is feeling better  

Jend, how are you feeling today? hope the whiplash wasn't too bad hunni  

WTBAM, long time no hear, how are things going with you babes?  

Shill, any sign of the old witch yet? lil dance just incase ....         

Sue, wow, good luck with DR babe, and indeed your whole cycle     

Big hello to everyone else, just to many of us now for loads of personals, but hope everyone is keeping well  

Nothing to report here, im still getting headaches, although not as bad, so it must be the reduced dose of buseralin? cant feel anything happening in ovaries yet, but i have only done 2 jabs!   hopefully by Wed, i will start to feel a little tender.

Happy sunday all
Love Danni x x


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls hope you are all well!

Computer crash 2 weeks ago and haven"t been able to log on-will take me ages to catch up on all your news! Page 2 already too!

Good luck to all of you in the throes of treatment at the mo!

Still waiting patiently for my letter-hopefully March.

Dahlia x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls!

WOW! Page 2 of part 2 already!!! What did I miss!!?

Hope you all had a good weekend, not going to try and do personalls cos I've missed so much! Hi to all the newbies!!!!

xxxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,

Just wanted to say "hello"  Can't believe we're on the part 2 already! So many of us now would be very difficult to attempt personals, plus I need to catch up. So hope everyone is OK and had a good weekend.

DH and I have a follow up with our Cons tomorrow and just hoping the news wont be too bleak but TBH am worried. However, at least we'll know what our options are as we're still not sure at the moment. Try to update once I know what the outcome is.

Take care all and have a good day.

M&M


----------



## poppy05

Hi M&M, lots of luck for your follow up tomorrow hun, i hope you get some answers, and the right guidance as to where you are going to go from here, i will be thinking of you


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

M&M~ Good luck for tomorrow sweetie   

Danni~ Sending u luck for ur scan too hunny..... how u feeling? 

I'm sorry my personals are slack at the mo but this is week 4 of my ever extending D/R now and it's really taking it's toll on me   

Sam xxx


----------



## PaulaB

Hi everyone,
I am not even going to try to do personals. Hi to the new people, hope our pregnant ladies are feeling good, hope angie your toe is fully healed, and hello to everyone else. I have been busy with dd starting school and hating it and crying every bed time because she doesnt want to go. Bless. Also puppy, who is now nine weeks and is doing really well. He has had his first injection and second is next monday. He is desparate to get out side to the garden. As for treatment, still not really making progress. I am battered from 3 and half years and 17 negatives. So still trying to just take some time away from it. Also need to lose some weight and have a few big jobs at home to do. So hi to all and ill catch up soon. P xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi all!!

Looks like we are all chatter boxes!! LOL! page 3 already,  

Danni.... Hope your not feeling to bad, I didnt really get headaches with the stims. But had a constant one with the DR!   Things we do ah??!! Good luck for Wednesday, hope you have lots of follies.     

WTBAM... How are you getting on hun??

M&M.. Good luck with your follow up tomorrow.

Sam....        Your a star hun for putting up with this for 4 weeks.

Shill..... Did AF arrive?? Hope so!

Paula... I bet your puppy is soooo cute now! My puppy is 14 weeks old now, and still a little cutie. Good luck hun.

Ho to everyone!!! I am ok, getting very nervous about our councelling tomorrow. I have not a clue what to exspect. We will find out I surpose.

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Sam, i feel fine thanks babes, i am just starting to feel a little twing in my ovaries, can't say pain, or sore, cos no where near, but i am aware there is a tiny little  something there, so thats all good, means something is going on at least, but i do think the more tx you have the more you get used to these things, so i think thats why i feel ok. how you going with DR? i bet your well fed up? not long now though babe 

Natalie, it is the DR that has given me the headaches, and now ive lowered my dose of buseralin, they aren't quite as bad, i seem to just have a dull ache there all the time, but nevermind hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.
Good luck with your councelling tomorrow babes, don't worry it will be fine, our councellor was ver nice, she will just go through all the legalities with you both, and ask why you are considering egg sharing, she isn't there to judge you so dont worry about saying the wrong thing, she wont write anything down, she is just there to make you aware of any implications that go with egg sharing, they just like to make sure you know what can happen in the long run, it will be absoloutely fine hun, let me know how you get on  

Paula, awww it must be heart wrenching seeing your DD get so upset about school, i was like that too, and even though im 31 i can still remember that feeling i got when my mum left me at the gates, i dread having a child who doesn't like school, because i know how it feels, i was like it from playgroup right up to secondary school.
i hope she settles in soon and begins to enjoy going  

Love Danni x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Danni!!! I will let you know....... Can I ask why you decided to egg share this time??

Nataliexxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all 

I started to do personals, I even filled up a whole page of a jotter pad, but have now given up!! 
There are just too many of us!! (plus I've been on an early shift, up at 3am, so would probably get everyone mixed up anyway)...so this is the 'cop-out' version  .....................

*To our 2 pg 2008'ers*.....Hi Scoobs and Sparkles  How's it going?? does it seem more real yet? Haven't you both had scans today? How did they go? lots of love to you both  xx

*To all our 2008'ers on tx (lots of you!!)*....Hope all's going well  It'll be lovely seeing all the new BFP announcements rolling in!!   xx

*Welcome....*....to *Spaykay* (aren't you who I used to call 'Sparky' in chat?? ), and to *Me to You*. Hi to both of you  I'm just off to add you to the list xx

*To everyone else*...Hi everyone, hope you are all well  xx

I think it'll get easier to do personals soon as it'll probably calm down between each lot of peeps doing tx, and then maybe we can all catch up!!  
I'm keeping up with everyones news, but it's just hard to find time to reply to everyone atm (what with all my nasty shifts too   ) I think most of you are having the same problem!! 

Anyway.....quick news from me, my foot is getting better steadily now  It's my 2nd week back at work and it's not as painful now (just aches quite a lot, but not as intense pain as it was)
I am very pleased with myself as have now lost 4 and a half pounds!! I said to myself that I would start swimming when I have lost half a stone, so only 2 and a half lbs to go, and then I have no more excuses! 
I have 2 of my blood tests next week at the GP's (blood clotting dissorder tests), and then will have the NK cell test package in Feb at my clinic (not looking fwd to that, as it's LOTS of vials of blood  )
We haven't decided totally when we'll have our 4th and last ICSI, but we both want to lose our excess weight first and get a bit healthier, so it will probably still be no earlier than August.

****Remember to pm me if you want me to change anything on the list, as I may miss it if you type it in the thread****

Catch you all later,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Hi all

OMG! This thread is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo busy! Im well impressed at you Ang wiht your jotter pad!  

Well done on the weightl oss! Fab news hun! And also great news your toe is finally starting to feel better 

Danni - im sooooooooooo rooting for you hun - hope your scan goes well Weds - you're right, we've havent had a natter in ages! 

M&M Good luck for your follow up tomorrow 

Spaykay - hi hun  fancy seeing you here  

Love and  to everyone else 

We had our scan today and, well, you can probably see from my avatar and ticker the news!   TO say we are over the moon is an understatement! 

Sparkles xx*


----------



## poppy05

Natalie
We decided to egg share, because 1, being the financial side of things (i told the councellor this too) 2, because i feel it would be amazing to help another couple acheive their dream, and 3 i figured i dont need all of my eggs, so why not share them, i have to go through EC and all the injections anyway, so i may aswell do it for 2 of us.
I know there is good chance that my recipient may end up pg and i wont, and it will be difficult, but i  have thought it through, and i know my time will come ondeday, and if i do end up helping another couple then i will be very happy for them, and i will at least know my eggs do make babies


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Sparkle~ WOW!!!!! YAY ur having twins     such fantastic news sweetie       so pleased for you and here's to the next 7 and a bit months being totally uneventfull and 2 healthy happy babies at the end of it    

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Angie x said:


> *To our 2 pg 2008'ers*.....Hi Scoobs and Sparkles  How's it going?? does it seem more real yet? Haven't you both had scans today? How did they go? lots of love to you both  xx


Geez 3am that's middle of the night  Well done on the weight loss 

My scan went fine this morning thanks, clinic were running an hour behind  We have now been discharged 

Sparkles ~ I know I have said this before but I am over the moon for you sweetie 

Danni ~ Hope your stims are going OK hunnie 

Sam ~ Not long now hun till you can start stimming, you must be really fed up  

M&M ~  for your appointment tomorrow.

WTBAM ~ Hope your OK not long now   

Skybreeze ~  for your appointment tomorrow

x x x x x


----------



## shill

Afternoon ladies 

So many of us and so little time  

SparkleQueen - Oh. My. God. twins!!!  Your scan is such a beautiful sight, it brought a tear to my eye  

Danni - Glad all's going well so far, keeping everything crossed for ya  

M&M - Good luck with your appointment  

Sam - How are you getting on? 4 weeks eh, I take my hat off to you 

WTBAM - How's things with you, haven't "seen" you for a while?  Hope everything's alright  

Angie - Well done on the weightloss - January's always a tough month but you've done so well.  Wish I had your willpower  

Scooby - Hope you're well hun  

Still no AF here - it's looking very much like I've developed a cyst or two which is holding the old witch back.  Will know more after my scan on Thursday but I'm pretty convinced.  Have been having some very odd twinges. 

Right, better go, supposed to be working!

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned personally  

Bye for now

Shill


----------



## *Scooby*

Shill ~ Am fine thanks sweetie. I can't believe she's still not here    If they do find a cyst which I'm not saying they will then I would ask them to aspirate it. They did this on my last cycle and then I was allowed to start stimming 2 days later 

xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

OMG!!!  

*Sparkles!!!*...TWINS!!!!  HUGE congratulations hun!! I'm not suprised you are over the moon!!   xx

*Scoobs*...I'm so glad your scan went well hun  I bet it's such an amazing experience  xx

Lots of love to you both,

Angie xx


----------



## shill

Yeah, I had one last time which they aspirated without sedation and oh my   god, it was painful!  Like being stabbed up the you know what     I sooo wasn't expecting it and shook for about an hour after!!!

This time I wanna be out for the count!  

Glad your scan went well


----------



## Cate1976

CONGRATULATIONS SPARKLES

News on me isn't good.     turned up yesterday evening. Long enough for me to get my hopes up which is easier said than done. Told 3 people in church yesterday morning that I was 2 days late. My senior leader's wife told me not to get my hopes up and the other 2 said 'God's will'. It's not the first time she's played evil tricks on me so i should be used to it by now.


----------



## *Scooby*

Shill ~ I know that feeling well. My second EC was like that, no proper sedation   I thought its only 2 cysts it won't hurt that much and then the guy doing it was obviously training and couldn't drain all the fluid. I almost kicked in the face it was that painful. And it was only supposed to take a couple of minutes so we didn't see the point in DH getting all gowned up  I would definately ask for some sedation.

Cate  ~  Its so hard when our bodies play tricks on us.

x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Cate,

Just wanted to give you  a 
I was similar this month. AF turned up yesterday for me too (3days late   )
It's happened to me a couple of times since my last tx in Aug, but I am usually so regular, that I can't help but get my hopes up a little bit!   
We'll get there hun   

Love Angie xx


----------



## vikki75

JUST WANTED TO SAY HI ,
IM DUE TO START HOPEFULLY END OF FEB 08, 
AN WANT TO SAY GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE HERE IN FF ,
IM JUST ACTUALLY WAITING FOR MY    TO COME ,
STARTED MY METFORMIN 2 WKS AGO(building up slowly)
SOON TO GO ON BCP COS I`M GOING TO ES
HOPING THAT 2008 WILL BE OUR YEAR TOO    
WISHING FOR A   FOR ALL OF US
vikki75


----------



## shill

Cate - sorry to read that AF has turned up     She's a twisted one alright  

Angie - same to you hun  

Vikki75 - hi   Good luck with your tx  Looking forward to getting to know you over the coming weeks and months x


----------



## Skybreeze

Cate... I am sorry AF showed!!!     

Danni... I know what you mean, hopefully we all get a BFP this time!   

Sparkles.... Congratz hun, I bet your over the moon with twins! Have a healthy pregnancy.

Hi Vikki..... Good luck with your ES! I hope to ES later his year.

Angie... Welldone on losing some weight hun. Wish I could.....  I start my health kick on the 1st of Feb, thats when my gym memberships starts again. I cancelled it just before EC in October... Its going to hurt when I go back. LOL!

Danni... Thanks for the advice hun, good luck.

Take care everyone
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Dahlia

Just quick note to say WOW TWINS  and what a fantastic pic Sparklequeen!!!I am sure you are sparkling tonight!

Delighted,

Dahlia x


----------



## poppy05

Vikki, hello babes, makes a change chatting to you in a thread instead of chat!  
good luck with your cycle


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls 
        it's so hard trying to keep up with everyone and i'll just send everyone    and   .

sparkles       it's twins wow  i bet you are grinning ffrom ear to ear well done best of luckxx

skybreeze you've nothing to worry about she'll just ask you why your doing it and what if you didn't get preg and your recipient did and how you would feel,and also how you would think feel in 18yrs time if that child came to find you and also they will ask you and hubby separate questions mine did any way yours might be different mine lasted about 30mins.
best of luck let us know how you get on.



good luck to all whatever stage you are at

              luv mariexx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls!

It's just a quick post but wanted to say WOW to sparkles news!! Twins!! Go Buddy & Holly!!!

SO pleased for you hun!!!

Hi to everyone else so sorry its a quick one, I'm on a tight deadline!!!

xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

amazing news sparkles!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello girls.

Well we had our counselling today and it was brilliant. Was there for 2 hours!!!!   Basicly ask why I wanted to do it and what if it doesnt work. It helped alot, we talked about our last cycle about it failing, and it helped alot. So in the end she is happy for me to ES!!! She said I am strong enough to handle any out come, if not the she is always there to chat. 

So just waiting for AF to arrive so I can have a FSH and CMV test done...... Then the other test a couple of weeks later, praying they come back ok and they we should start ES ICSI in May time! So now have got to lose weight, gym membership starts again next week so back to it!!!!

So happy I feel so much more comfortable about it.
Thanks for all you advice girls  
Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Brilliant news Natalie, excellent, it will all move so fast now, i thought i would ES in feb/march, but they matched me really quick
cant believe im on day 5 of stimms already, it will be here before you know it
good luck babes


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Danni!! Good luck with your stims scan tomorrow!!! Have my fingers crossed for lots of big follies!!!!       

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

thanks Natalie, i will post as soon as i get back  
never been excited about a scan before


----------



## poppy05

me 2 you, thankyou babes


----------



## *Scooby*

Just popped on to wish Danni  with your scan tomorrow      

xxx


----------



## poppy05

thanks scoobs sweetie  

aww your all so sweet


----------



## Dahlia

Good luck for your scan tommorrow Danni,hope it all goes well !   

Glad you found the counselling useful Skybreeze, I am sure the time will fly between now and your treatment.Excellent work joining the gym!!

Hope you are feeling well Scooby

Good luck to everyone else.

Do you think it will EVER stop raining?  

Dahlia x


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for scan cycle bud danni!!   

I'm having slight pains in left side, have you had any? gotta wait til Friday to have scan though!


----------



## *kateag*

Natalie that's great news hun! Like Danni said before you know it you'll be off!! You can tell how happy you are in the post! 

Danni, good luck tomorrow hun, looking forward to hearing how it goes! Are you feeling the effects already? 

Kizzy, good luck to you as well hun! So many ladies having tx at the same time, it's brill!!

Hope everyone ok. 
xxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hey kizzy
i have got a few twangs, in both ovaries today, cant say they are sore, but im def aware something is happening, but i felt like that last time, and only had 3 follies, so im not gonna get excited just yet, will wait and see what the scan shows tomorrow. good luck for friday hunni x x


----------



## vikki75

danni29 GOOD LUCK hun for tomorrow , i need to catch up with you my AF still hasnt come  its driving me  
THANKS TO EVERYONE THATS MADE ME FEEL WELCOME ON THIS THREAD 
WISHING YOU AL THE BEST   
ALL THIS TALK ABOUT TWINS MIGHT BE A IN THING FOR 2008 LETS ALL HOPE


----------



## shill

Morning all 

Danni - good luck for your scan today hun.  Let's hope those twangs are a good sign  

Kizzy - Good luck to you also for Friday, let's hope all the positive energy flying around this thread does the trick    

Natalie - Glad your counselling went so well, it sounds like it was really useful.  You also sound like you have a great attitude and are focused on getting yourself in the best possible shape for tx so good luck with that  

Sparkles - I just love your Avatar pic, I keep going back and looking at it.  To me it symbolises the miracle of IVF treatment and hope for us all    Hope you and Buddy & Holly are well  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're ALL well  

Well, AF arrived yesterday... finally.  Sods law isn't it, the one time you want her to show she doesn't!  Anyway, she got here eventually and I've got my baseline scan tomorrow to see if I've "switched off".  Gonna phone the clinic though as I'm not sure if they'll do it if I'm still bleeding, they may want to delay. 

Hope you all have a good day 

Shill


----------



## *Scooby*

Shill ~ Fab news  at last hey   If our clinic is anything to go by they will still do the internal scan even though your bleeding   let us know how you get on.

x x x


----------



## shill

Thanks Scoobs, will do    Oh, and they do still want to see me tomorrow... YUK!


----------



## *Scooby*

shill said:


> Thanks Scoobs, will do  Oh, and they do still want to see me tomorrow... YUK!


My feelings exactly  ~ I don't envy them at all.

When I had my cysts aspirated the Consultant said "your bleeding" yep I know 

xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Hiya

How is everyone?

Just a quickie as supposed to be working 

Shill, so pleased your af is here and although it'll be yuk yuk yuk at your scan tomorrow, they've seen it all before and hopefully it'll mean no delays which will be great  Thanks for your lovely comments about my avatar  its so sweet of you. I always go back and look at your doggy as s/he is just divine! 

Thanks all for your congrats too - it means so much 

Love to all

Sparkles xx*


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Once again, just a quickie as I should be getting ready for work  

*Danni*..lots and lots of luck for your scan hunny  x

*Vikki*...Welcome  I've added you to the list. I'm just about to post the new updated list in a min. x

Hi everyone, hope yr all well 
Myself and DH had a long chat and we are now definately going for our 4th (and last) ICSI in August. We want to try a short protocol this time and hopefully the tests we are having before then may offer some useful info for the need of extra drugs or 'tweaks' to the tx. 
We're not going on holiday now as we can't do both, but decided we have many years for holidays, but not so many for ttc. I just hope we have a nice summer and then we can sunbathe in the garden instead  

Anyway, catch you all soon,

Luv Angie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

You ladies are all so nice!!     

Shill...... great news AF showed!!! When I was waiting to start DR my AF was a few days later!! (started DR on CD2) and she is never late!   But its true when you want it she never arrives on time! But I am glad she is here..... And good luck with your baseline scan    

Hope your getting ok alright Danni!

Hello to everyone....

Love Natalie xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*....................3rd ICSI Dec 07      
*Sparklequeen*...........ICSI Nov/Dec 07      *TWINS!!* 
*WTBAM*...................2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08     
*♥samonthemoon♥ *...ICSI Dec07/Jan08 (test 25th Feb)  
*EMERALDEYES *........ICSI Dec07/Jan08 
*Danni29*..................3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08 
*Shill*........................FET Jan 08  
*Kes21*......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*Angel129*.................AI end Jan 08  
*Kats*........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 
*Kizzymouse*.............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*Sarah30*...................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08 
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Celeste *..................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*......6th IVF Feb/March 08 
*Marie 76*.................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08 
*me to you*...............ICSI Feb/March 08  
*jend*.......................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*...............ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*..........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Niamh84*.................Waiting for first appointment for IUI/IVF in 08 (dates tbc) 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF in 2008, dates tbc 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*M&M*.......................Taking time out before deciding plan for 2008 
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Wigantwo*...............Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*.................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*...................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE THREE '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!!!! CONGRATULATIONS SCOOBS, SPARKLES & WTBAM!!!! *             

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## *Scooby*

Angie ~ Thanks for the list. I didn't realise how many people were cycling in the first part of the year  Roll on all those 

x x x


----------



## shill

Angie - great news on deciding to cycle this year    For what it's worth, I think it's the right decision.  We had tickets for Glastonbury last year and having jumped through lots of hoops to get them, and paid around £250 for the tickets, it just so happend that tx fell during the festival so I would have been doing my stimms injections in a tent somewhere in the middle of a field - not ideal    Anyway, as sad as we were to miss it (and lose the money) tx HAD to come first.  There will be plenty of time for festivals and holidays once we have our families    

Thanks for the updated list - soooooooooooo many of us


----------



## poppy05

Hello lovelies

Angie, im so happy you have decided to go again in August, this is gonna be your time babe, i will actually wet myself when i read your BFP news, i want this for you as much as you do!     

Shill, thank gawd AF decided so show up, good luck with your scan, i hope you're all 'switched off'      

Sparkles, im loving your avatar pic too, so beautiful, they need to make the most of all the room they have got!!      

Thankyou for all your good wishes for me, it definately worked cos ive got 20 follies!!!! yes 20!!!!!  
i had 3 at this stage last time, so im just so pleased, they are still very small, and the largest one measures 12mm
but i should get a decent crop of eggs, i at least will have my minimum of 8 for sharing  
im back friday for another scan, and i should be told then when EC is going to be


----------



## *Scooby*

*Danni* ~ 20  Fantastic news  your gonna lay a huge bunch of eggs   

*Angie* ~ I can understand where your coming from, it would be so nice to have a holiday and then do tx but as the girls have said you will have lots of holidays with your family. Am so willing this to be your time      Not sure I will wet myself but will be really giddy to read your news 

 to everyone else 

x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Angie~ Congrats on the go ahead for TX in august   Could u please change my test day to 25th jan   

Shill~ Fab news about AF hunny  

Sparkles~ Yes have to agree with everyone else.... that's one of the best twin scan pic's i've seen  

Danni~ WOW 20 follies!!!! Sending u good luck thoughts that they grow nicely and u get ur bumper crop   All mature too  

Scooby~ How u doing hunny??

Well i've finally got my new schedule..... i can start stimming on friday       i'm so chuffed as this D/R is doing me in now   So E/C should be on 8th feb all going to plan that is and test day is now 25th feb   If we get to blast though our embies will go back on the 13th so i would imagine ready to implant on valentines day  

Sam xxxx


----------



## shill

Bl**dy hell, 20 follies is a fantastic result!!   See, the power of this thread is doing strange and wonderful things   

May the force be with us all


----------



## *Scooby*

WTBAM  ~ Your next hun, come on am really routing for you      Lets go for 3 out of 3 

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls!

Danni, brill news on 20 follies hun!! Those twinges were obviously a good sign! Good luck for Friday's scan!!

Angie, thats great news hun! I think it's a great idea, roll on August!!! I will be keeping everything physically possible, crossed for you!!! xx

Sam, brill news!!! You must be so excited to finally get started! Great day for implantation   x

Scooby, hows you hun? x

WTBAM, hope you are doing ok. xxx

Shill, I agree hun!! It's a great thread!!!

I've just heard from my clinic, all my bloods are good, and I dont need to have another HIV test done, so all I need is my AMH repeated (as my very first cycle was so rubbish) and I can start!!! Think it will still be April time though, gives me a chance to get as healthy as possible. 

ooooh! Scary!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Danni.... That fantastic hun!!! 20 follies I am so jellous!! I hope I do as well as you hun. Good luck for friday!

Sam.... That great you can start stims Friday!! What a relief!!!! Good luck hun!!

Hello everyone!
Love Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

I just had loads and loads of egg white cm - how can this be, lots of pains down there today, hope ovaries havent weent too crazy on this high dose  

I dont get cm usually on tx until hcg jab   Cycle is controlled - but is it just my body preparing for ov?

confused now, clinic shut.  


Well done Danni!! My scan is friday too


----------



## shill

Oh Kizzy hun, I don't know what that means but I wanted to send you a  

Hopefully someone will be along soon with some reassurance.

Keeping everything crossed  

Shill x


----------



## Skybreeze

While I was stimming Kizzy, I had loads of cm..... Not nice but was told it was normal..... Its something to do with your ovaries working over time...... Ring your clinic in the morning and see what they say if your worried.

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks girls  

I've stopped panicking now, realised my ovaries are bound to be super stimulated - went from 225 iu last time to 375 iu this time!!  

Cant wait for scan dying to know whats going on in there!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Kizzy... Can I ask why your drugs went up so far from last time??


----------



## kizzymouse

Last time was first IVF - so started me on a lower dose of 225iu.
Had 7 follies - got 3 eggs - all fertilised - 2 grade 1's put back but other one wasnt good enuff to freeze  
So this time I'm on 375iu to see if we can get more eggies


----------



## Skybreeze

I hope it does the trick hun!!!

Good luck, Thanks xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Is anyone talking to me


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls 
        officialy started 2nd cycle today had DR injection this morning     fingers crossed this is my year too.

hope everyone's ok 
              luv mariexxxx


----------



## poppy05

Kate awww babes yes im talking to you, fab news you dont have to repeat your bloods
April will soon be here  

Marie, WOO HOO, great news, good luck with your cycle babe


----------



## kizzymouse

sorry kate   I get lost on here sometimes!! too many of us!!!


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,

Danni - Congrats again on those 20 follies. keep your water intake up

Kizzy - Hopefully your CM is a good sign that things are going the right way.

Kateag - Brilliant news on your bloods. So pleased you can go again and April is just around the corner.

Angie - So pleased you have a plan for tx. Def time for hols when you have a family. I'm sooooo willing this to be your time.

Shill - Glad your AF showed. Hope scan goes OK.

Samonthemoon - So pleased you can finally start stimms. Good luck.

Marie - Congrats on getting going with DR.

Sparkles - Congrats on the twins. I agree, your avatar is amazing.

Hello to everyone else.

My update is that DH and I had our follow up with our Cons yesterday. It was quite positive despite my concerns. You can see from my sig what I've been through before and I thought that a DE cycle would be our only option now as that was what we were lead to believe after our last tx by one Cons. However our Cons said we should not give up on my eggs yet even though I don't get many as we have proven that the quality is good. I had to go for a blood test today for Inhibin B, and depending on the results we may be able to do another cycle soon. I have previously had this tested and got a really low result so my Cons is looking for an improvement in that. If the results are not good he wants to repeat the tests monthly until they are good and do a cycle with optimal conditions. In the worst case scenario, if we never get a good month with the bloods, we'll rethink. I'm surprised but pleased. I'm not pinning my hopes on being able to do another cycle but if it happens it'll be a bonus. The results of the bloods should be back some time at the end of next week. So we'll see how they are. He said it will never be in the normal range but as long as it's better than previously he'll be happy with that. I don't think that the result will be any better this time but we can hope.

We're also off to Spain on Sunday for an appointment with a clinic there on Monday about a DE cycle and for the time being this will be our back up plan. We are trying to keep our options open, at least if we are on the waiting list in Spain if it turns out we can't do another cycle here we'll already have started things moving on the DE front.

Take care all.

M&M


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

hope you are well whatever stage you are at  

Kizzymouse- sorry cannot help with the egg white cm question-hope scan goes well on Friday for you  

M and M- your consultation sounds promising  .Hope the blood tests bring you more hope and closer to your dream. Good luck for Spain!

Hi Kateag-hope you are well. April not too far away now. I hope to start first (and hopefully only  ) IVF April time too so we may be cycling together.

Angie- glad you have come to decision re treatment in August. I agree with you on the holiday. We are putting it on the backburner too. Surely we are due a heatwave this summer?! As I live in N Ireland I say that with my tongue firmly in my cheek  

Hallo to Scooby and Sparkles hope you are both well!

Hallo to everyone else too.Sorry have not mentioned you by name (afraid of leaving someone out ) but thinking of you and sending positive thoughts.
Dahlia x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Evening girls.... Well thats the first 3 on the list with their BFP's now and OMG i'm 4th on the list!!! Really hope i can carry the resposibility of carrying on the BFP streak      NO PRESSURE!!!  

BIG CONGRATULATIONS FOR WTBAM    

Sam xxx


----------



## *kateag*

OMG!?! We have another BFP!?!?!?!

Congratulations WTBAM!!!!

WOOOOOHOOOO!!!

Sam, no pressure hun!!! Good luck, it's going to be good!!

Dahlia, cycle buddies will be good!! Someone to go mad with! What clinic are you at hun? x

M&M, the consultation sounds like it went really well! Good luck hunny. x

Thanks for not ignoring me!  

xxxx


----------



## shill

Morning all 

Did I miss something??  WTBAM, where are you, HOW are you??


----------



## *Scooby*

Morning Shill ~ No you didn't miss anything.  WTBAM hasn't made her announcement here yet  

Her test day is tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## shill

Oh my goodness


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*  Thought id miss something then!  Soooo unlike me!  

Kate - great news you dont have to have more bloods done - April will soon be here - didnt mean to ignore you babes! 

Shill - how is Harley today?

M&M - Great news on your appointment hun - i hope your bloods work out OK and you can have another using your own eggs over here. How exciting going to Spain on hols and visiting a clinic whilst you are there! I hope you have a lovely time 

Scoobs - how is the sickness?

Ange - How is the toe? How is work? Great news about starting in August (that'll be a good month ) Really rooting for you hun 

Danni - How are you hun? Hope stimming is going ok  

WTBAM - Rooting for you hun PUPO    

Samonthemoon - When are you testing hun?    

Thanks for all of your lovely comments about my avatar - you are all so lovely  

Love to everyone else - supposed to be working - just cant get my bum in gear 

xx*


----------



## shill

Sparkles - I'm supposed to be working too but I'm having such trouble focusing at the moment      Been to the hospital this morning for DR bloodtest but won't get results until tomorrow 

Harley's just fine thanks, he's currently in his bed beside my desk, flat on his back with his legs in the air!


----------



## *Scooby*

shill said:


> Harley's just fine thanks, he's currently in his bed beside my desk, flat on his back with his legs in the air!


That well known position    Must be a man   

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck Kate!!! Hope you cant start in April!!! I should be right behind you hopefully!!     

WTBAM.... Congratz hun!!!!

Danni..... Sorry I had to rush off last night!! I wanted to stay chatting... (it was my first time in the chat room) Hopefully I will catch you in there soon.

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

WTBAM so sorry if i've put my foot in it..... must of read about the +test on another thread... i get terriblly confussed with so many to keep up with   Hope ur not too cross with me?? 

Sam xxx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all well!

WTBAM  

Hi Kate


kateag said:


> Dahlia, cycle buddies will be good!! Someone to go mad with! What clinic are you at hun? x
> 
> xxxx


I attend RFC Belfast.

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

CONGRATULATIONS WTBAM

I'm ok. Had a tough moment at work last night when I saw a top with little brother written across the front of it. Beginning to feel sensitive with it coming up to the anniversary of when I thought I was pg back in Feb 05 (see signature and maybe my posts from Monday). 13 days until DH and I go to Portugal for a week. Really looking forward to that.


----------



## shill

awww Cate    I know it's hard, and there's nothing wrong with remembering the precious little beans that leave us, it's only natural.  I m/c back in September, and as it turns out, my boss's daughter was pg with more or less the same dates as me.  Everytime I see her and her bump now I can't help but think of my little bubs and what might have been....

Anyway big   to you.  Portugal sounds fabulous and just what you need to lift your spirits.

Shill x


----------



## Skybreeze

Cate... You poor thing, I am so sorry for your loss...   No matter when it was it still hurts. 
I hope you have a lovely hoilday.....

Shill.......      Hugs for you too hun....  

Take care you 2!!
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Cate  ,

hope you have a lovely week with DH in Portugal 

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for the hugs.  I know my angel was only insider me for 3 weeks at the most.  I got over it fairly quickly at the time.  It's only been since Octyober last year that it's really hit me.  Looking forward to the holiday, having that to focus on is making it easier.  DH and I were in Portugal 3 years ago as well and it was 4/5 days before we went that I started getting early signs of being pg mainly feeling sick first thing in the morning (sorted with lemon + ginger tea with breakfast) and slightly achy boobs (not bad enough to need paracetamol though).  Could make this holiday interesting, Mum emailed me some pictures of the apartment we're staying in and there's a cot in 1 corner of the room DH and I will be in.  Depending on how I feel when I get ther, that might have to be removed.  DH has said it won't bother him even when I told him that our angel would have been in it.  His reply was that it's only me that's thinking like that.


----------



## Anjelissa

Morning all,

I have 2 days off now, and have got up extra early to do some personals  I don't have time for many though, as I have 2 of my blood tests this morning at my GP's (the blood clotting ones). I'm not looking forward to that as although none of the whole ICSI process bothers me, I HATE blood tests!! Oh well, it'll be over quickly. 
I'm hoping to have the last of my tests (the NK cell package) sometime in Feb. I then also have to have all the routine pre-IVF tests done again at some point  as my year has run out since the last ones.

Right....just a few personals, I only scanned back quickly for everyones news, so sorry if I missed anything important x......................

*Cate*.....I just wanted to give you more  and to say have a wonderful time in Portugal. I hope it does you both the world of good  x (I'm jealous!! ...can you pack me in yr suitcase? ) x

*Kate*....Hi hun, I'm glad your blood tests came back with good results.  Lots and lots of luck for your cycle in April. It's good that most of your pre-cycle tests don't have to be repeated, I'm not that lucky this time  x

*WTBAM*.....I'm not sure what to say, so a very 'tentative' Congratulations to you hun xx I hope the news is correct  What a lucky thread this is!!! I'm looking forward to hearing your news 'officially' so I can make more noise!!  Lots and lots of luck for your official test today (if you're still doing it) x

*M&M*....Hiya hunny  Lots and lots and lots and lots of luck for the results of your blood tests, I hope they come back within the acceptable levels.  Also, lots of luck for your appointment in Spain. Are you staying a few extra days in order to have a nice 'mini break' as well? I hope so  x

*Kizzy*....I hope your scan goes well today hun  x

*Danni*....Same to you too hun re/yr scan  and *20 follies!!!* wowzers!!!  that's brilliant!! Did they do anything differently this time to make that difference? (I'm definately trying a short protocol nx time in order to get a better response, after our 3 long protocols came up with such a low fertilisation rate) I'd be well chuffed with 20 follies!!! You made me laugh with yr 'wetting yourself' comment  I'll try to tell you gently if I ever get a BFP  x

*Scoobs and Sparkles*...Hi mummys, hope yr both well  Don't forget to let me know yr nx scan dates if you want them updated on the list. x

*Sam*.....I nearly fell off my chair, as you asked me to change yr test date to 25th *Jan* in your post!!!!  I quickly realised you meant Feb, but I thought I'd missed something for a few seconds!!!  x

*Shill*....That's great news that AF arrived hun  Are you on stimms now? I can't believe how quickly everyones cycles seem to be going, although I'm sure it doesn't feel that way to you all. x

Hi to everyone else  I hope you're all well. I'll post the updated list every now and again so you can all see easily where everyone is  I'm looking forward to updating lots of BFP's soon!! 

Catch you all later,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

*Angie* ~  with your bloods this morning, I am the same can do my own injections but still cringe at having blood taken. I thinks it mainly due to the fact that one arm it just dribbles out and the other flows like a tap and I always forget which one is which  Have not got any more scans booked, just waiting for the 12 week scan. We have been discharged from the unit now.

*Kizzy* ~  with your scan    

*Cate* ~  just needed to give you a hug, I know the feeling honey, my baby would have been due today, so got very mixed emotions 

*Shill* ~ I hope your results come back today   

*M&M* ~  with your appointment   

Will do some more personals over the weekend, I promise but work is calling at the moment and I need to get finished as we are having an Ann Summers party tonight     Oh the fun 

x x x


----------



## shill

Morning all 

Just a quickie coz I must do some work today.  Having HUGE trouble focusing on anything (other than tx & FF) but I really must make an effort before I'm rumbled!!

Couple of very quick personals... 

Cate hun, hope you're feeling a little brighter today     Boys tend to deal with things differently to us girls.  It doesn't mean they're not feeling it, they just don't like talking about it.  Plus they're very good at compartmentalising things and shutting them away behind a closed door. Where as our minds are a bit more "open plan" and therefore we can see everything and find it much harder to NOT think about it.  I haven't explained that very well but I hope you get the idea!

Scoobs -  for you too hun.  Hope you're o.k. 

Angie - in answer to your question, no stimms for me, this one's FET so I've gotta phone the clinic this arvo for blood results and if they're good I can start the Progynova tablets to build the lining.  If not, I'll need to DR for a bit longer. 

Anyone got any tips for building a nice nest in there??

Happy Friday everyone  

Shill


----------



## *Scooby*

Shill ~ Am in the same position should be working  I ate brazil nuts and drank Pineapple juice (Not from Concentrate) as I think they are both good for thickening the lining. Also took Co-Enzyme Q10 which helps with blood flow. If I think of anything else will let you know.

Best get back to it


----------



## shill

Thanks Scoobs, I'm on the Co Enzyme Q10 stuff (god it's expensive!!) and I've just bought some selenium tabs too as old Zita West recommends them for a good lining. 

Right, really am going now  

Have a good day


----------



## *Scooby*

I found that getting them from Holland & Barrett on line was alot cheaper.   I also took the Selenium.

xx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Just a quick update from me

Ok i have 11 follies that are growing nicely, and loads of smaller ones, biggest is measuring 14mm at mo
nurse said some of the smaller ones may come up too
im back on monday for another scan, and EC should be Wed or Thurs, all being well.

Angie, babes you meant to say 'WHEN' you get your BFP!   no 'If's' on this thread  
good luck with your blood test today, i know what you mean, i hate them too, and i had to have both arms stabbed today, as nothing came out first time  
oh and they upped my dose of menopur this time, thats why ive responded better.

hi everyone else, be back later


----------



## *Scooby*

Well done Danni fab news.  You keeping your tummy warm and eating lots of protein to get those little ones to grow 

x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

*Danni*...That's brilliant news re/yr scan. I can't believe you're almost at EC already!!  You'll be PUPO before you know it hun! 

Well...I'm a big brave bunny, if I may say so myself! 
I've just got back from Dr.s from having my blood tests done. The nurse had to call the lab as she'd never taken blood for what I was having tested before and no-one in the surgery knew which bottles she needed to use. She was on the phone and I heard her say, 'blimey, 5, are you sure?...to which I was thinking, ''f~##'' as I hate blood tests at the best of times!! Apparently they needed 5 bottles for one of the tests, so she took 6 bottles in all. She was brilliant though, and it was fine  I know for the NK cell tests, it's about 12 bottles, so I'll be looking forward to that even less!! Hopefully it'll all be worth it! 
Daft isn't it, all the injections,tests,op's, EC's, transfers etc.... and it's only blood tests that bother me! 

Anyway, have a good afternoon all x

Luv Angie xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Well done Angie      Hope DH gets you a "good girl" badge 

xxx


----------



## poppy05

Well done Angie you brave lil thing  
i had some bloods done at local hospital, and it took them ages to figure out which bottles to put my blood in!
i asked for purple cos i like the colour, but she said no!  
and 12 bottles for the NK?!!!   thats quite alot isn't it, i think i would need to lie down


----------



## Anjelissa

*Scoobs*......lol  at the badge! DH is taking me out for a meal tonight and as we are on a diet, we'll have to 'work it off'  afterwards, so that'll be my reward  

*Danni*...I DID have to lie down, lol  I have fainted a few times after and during blood tests so she said as it was more that just a couple of bottles, I'd be better off on the bed! 
You nutter re/can you have the purple ones??   I'm glad my nurse made a real point of getting it right, as she said I'd have to re-do them if they got sent in the wrong ones 
As for the nx lot I need, I just hope the person at HH who does the 12 bottles is as good as my nurse today!!!

Luv Ang xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Angie ~ At least you'll both be getting your rewards    You sound like me I used to have to lie down or I would pass out, hated having blood taken or injections. Think its as a teenager I was anemic and the nurse managed to break the needle in my arm   It has progressed over the years I can now have them sitting up   Is the foot holding up 

Danni  ~ You did make me laugh re the purple ones, I would have gone for pink 

x x x


----------



## shill

Danni - great news re your scan & follies.  You're obviously doing something right, and as Scooby said, keep that tummy warm!!!   for Monday  

Angie - Well done for getting through the blood tests.  5 sounds a lot to me let alone 12    Hope you enjoy your reward 

I'm clock watching until I can phone the clinic at 2.30


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls
danni- great news about your scan and follies there growing nicely now arn't they .

hi to everyone else hope you are all ok  

                    luv mariexx


----------



## Anjelissa

WTBAM has just posted her BFP announcement!!!   (in 'bun in the oven' board under BFP announcements)

I am totally over the moon for you hunny!!!                
I will get great pleasure in updating our list!!   and will post it after!!

WOW....How lucky is this thread!!!   

Luv Angie xx


----------



## poppy05

WTBAM, im so happy for you babe excellent news, enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*....................3rd ICSI Dec 07      
*Sparklequeen*...........ICSI Nov/Dec 07      *TWINS!!* 
*WTBAM*...................2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08     
*♥samonthemoon♥ *...ICSI Dec07/Jan08 (test 25th Feb)  
*EMERALDEYES *........ICSI Dec07/Jan08 
*Danni29*..................3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08 
*Shill*........................FET Jan 08  
*Kes21*......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*Angel129*.................AI end Jan 08  
*Kats*........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 
*Kizzymouse*.............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*Sarah30*...................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08 
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Celeste *..................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*......6th IVF Feb/March 08 
*Marie 76*.................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08 
*me to you*...............ICSI Feb/March 08  
*jend*.......................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*...............ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*..........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Niamh84*.................Waiting for first appointment for IUI/IVF in 08 (dates tbc) 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF in 2008, dates tbc 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*M&M*.......................Taking time out before deciding plan for 2008 
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Wigantwo*...............Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*.................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*...................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE THREE '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!!!! CONGRATULATIONS SCOOBS, SPARKLES & WTBAM!!!! *             

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shill

Fantastic news - congrats WTBAM   

This thread is incredible


----------



## *Scooby*

*Huge Congratulations 
WTBAM & DH*​
*Come on embies settle in for the next 8 months     *​
*x x x x x*​
*Sam* ~ No pressue but your next  routing for you chick


----------



## butterflykisses

well done wtbam         
                      luv mariexx


----------



## poppy05

*****update*****

just got a call from clinic, my e2 levels are quite high, so have now lowered my dose of menopur
to stop over stimming
and ive been told to drink 2-3 litres of water (i knew that anyway)
nurse said i will need to be doing that until pg test!  
and i will feel very bloated in next day or 2!  
oh the joys!


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi girls  

too many posts to catch up on - I'm lost my brain is fuzzy!!

EC is on tuesday for me, have about 11 follies with 4 being > 16mm
Have to keep injecting sat, sun then booster jab sun 22:30 pm

Eeeek!


----------



## poppy05

YAY Kizzy, great news, good luck hun, i hope to be having mine wed or thurs, so we can be mad on 2ww together!


----------



## kizzymouse

yep I'm sure we will be totally      Danni!!! 

good luck for next scan, hope follies are behaving themselves.


----------



## Dahlia

Congratulations WTBAM !!!

This certainly is a lucky thread  

Hallo everyone else  

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for the hugs. Feeling happier today. Was feeling sensitive last night as I'd been in a debate about abortion. Every Thursday is Prayer & Praise at church and over the next few weeks we're doing 'The Big Seven' which is the difficult topics for Christians.


----------



## MAL.

OMG I am so silly ladies, I did not realise there was a part two of this thread!!! I wondered where you had all gone  

I have not had chance to catch up yet but our   was confirmed today with the clinic and we have told close family members today who are very pleased  

I want to say a huge thank you to you all for your kind words and thoughts, it means so much to me and DH.

I want to wish everyone love and luck on this thread          

Take care have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

WTBAM.... I am so happy for you hun.... Enjoy the next 8 months!!!!

Danni... Good luck with your scan today!!

OMG girls, I thought I had lost you!! But you were on page 2 of this board!!

Take care Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hello girlies  

ive just been for my scan and........
my lining is 14mm
ive got 14 follies 16-18mm
6 follies 11mm
they have taken my blood, and if my hormones are ok, EC is going ot be on Wed!!  
if they are a bit high then im to 'coast' today, and EC will be Thurs!!  
I will find out later on this afternoon.
the nurse said i have done so well with this cycle, its almost to well,  
i feel so happy today, i keep wanting to cry  
i asked about my recipient too, and was told she is a lovely lady, and i almost burst into tears,
i told the nurse to wish her luck for me, and the nurse noticed my eyes well up, and held my hand witch made  me 10 times worse!  
i just hope we both get our dream
ok am off now can feel myself going again!  

lots of love to all, i know ive been bad with personals lately, but i peomise to be better soon, i will be doing loads on my 2ww!  

x x x


----------



## shill

Oh my god, how exciting     EVERYTHING crossd for good bloods and a nice smooth EC


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~ Absolutely fantastic news  roll on Wednesday.  your bloods come back OK later.

xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*OMG Danni - that is SUCH fantastic news about your lining, follies and EC! Im so excited for you! 

WTBAM - Congrats on your BFP again - wonderful news hun 

I got signed off today for 2 weeks - feeling so sick and tired, so now i can just relax! Yay!

Hope everyone is OK - Sorry for lack of personals - love to you all 

xx*


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats great news Danni!!! EC hopefully Wednesday!!! Fingers crossed for lots of eggs!!!

Good luck hun
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Danni, fabby news hun!!!! Good luck for the call!!     for EC!!!

Sparkles, hope you can chill out during the 2weeks hun, enjoy!!!

Hi to everyone!!!

xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for wed danni - I'm in tomorrow, havent a clue about lining or follies as havent had a scan since fri!!

We can suffer 2WW together hun


----------



## poppy05

Kizzy
good luck babe
will be thinking of you
hope you get a lovely lot of eggies


----------



## Skybreeze

I am sure you will be fine!!! Thinking of you...        

Sparklequeen... Enjoy your 2 weeks off hun, hope you feel better for it. 
Love Natalie


----------



## poppy05

had the call
hormones are a bit high
so im to coast today
and go back for blood test in morn


----------



## *Scooby*

*Sam* ~ Hope your jabs are going OK   

*Danni* ~ Hope your bloods are OK this afty.  again for Wednesday, will pop on at work and see your news.    

*Kizzymouse* ~  with your scan tomorrow.   

*Shill* ~ Hope your doing OK, when you next back for your scan    

*me 2 you* ~ Hope the old  arrives promptly. I found that I suffered really badly when I gave up smoking, so I hope it eases soon.

*Sparkles* ~ You rest up sweetie 

*Angie* ~ How's the foot  How long till you get your blood results back 

x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

I'm just popping in quickly to say hi, as am knackered, did a late shift last night (finish at 9pm) and an early today (up at 4am) so am seeing double when I look at the screen!!   Just wanted to say......

Good luck Kizzy for tomorrow and Danni for Weds    for your EC's   I hope you both get lots of lovely eggies   xxx

I wont be here much this week now as am on 5 late shifts now, but hope to just pop in briefly in the mornigs b4 work so see what's going on  

How's everyone else at the top of the list doing?...we haven't heard from some peeps for a while, I hope all's going well   

Love Angie xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Angie ~ See you've lost 6 pounds now, well done you   I'm doing good thanks. Booked our 12 week scan privately today, don't think we will get one on NHS till about 14 weeks  Got first midwife appointment in 3 weeks so things are going well. Thanks for asking.

x x x


----------



## shill

Afternoon all 

Angie - Nearly half a stone off, well done girl!  I bought myself some bathrooms scales at the weekend.  I used to weigh myself in boots until they got a new talking machine  

Scooby - Glad all is going well with you    Are you going for one of those fancy 3D scans?  If we ever get pg, DH is determined we're having one!

me2you - Sooo know the feeling of AF turning up late the one time you want her to show up!  I hope she gets her ar*e in gear and turns up soon    Well done for quitting smoking too  

Danni - What does coast mean? Just carry on as you have been?  Good luck for tomorrows results and EC this week    

Kizzy - Good luck for tomorrow      Hope you get some great results  

Sparklequeen - Sorry you're feeling sicky but glad you at least got signed off for a couple of weeks.   Take it easy and hope you feel better soon  

Hi to everyone else  hope you're ALL well  

As for me... well I have down-regged (without getting a cyst - yay) so I'm now on the Progynova pills to build the lining and next scan scheduled for 7th Feb.  Taking one step at a time as there are so many hurdles to jump but so far so good  

Bye for now ladies 

Shill


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Scoobs   I'm glad to hear you're doing well. I think I'd do the same re/scan   I'd want as many as I could get!! I think I'd be a serial scanner!!!  

Luv Ang xx

Ps..thanks for the congratulations on my weight loss. It's going very slowly but at least it's going  


Hi Shill  ...I was just about to post and then you beat me to it   I'm glad to hear all's going well with you and you're all down-regged   Nearly the home stretch for you!!   x


----------



## *Scooby*

shill said:


> Scooby - Glad all is going well with you  Are you going for one of those fancy 3D scans? If we ever get pg, DH is determined we're having one!


We are not sure about the 4D scans, some of them are so clear its like meeting your baby early, so really can't decide  

Well done on down regging, I guess from your comments you normally get a cyst then 

Angie ~ Have read somewhere that too many scans isn't good  I think after the 12 week scan there is only the 20 week one, so you don't get too many, unless you pay privately

x x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck with your bloods tomorrow!! Danni!  

Shill..... Good luck with the next lot of drugs!! Not long now and you'll be PUPO!!

Angie... Weldone on your 6lb... My diet starts Friday!!!    

ME 2 You.... Hope AF shows ASAP!! Its so annoying, my AF was a few day late as well!! Was not impressed...

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Well scan went o.k or so i thought..... my lining was 6.4 which i assume is o.k for only 3 days worth of jabs?? BUT had a call back from ISIS tonight to say that i need to up my puregon as my E2 was only 200 and something!! Does this seem very low to u girls?? I mean it was about 140 at my baseline 2 weeks ago! 


A worried sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hey Sam
im not an expert with hormone levels, but 200 sounds low yes, but thats why they are upping your dose
with the extra doseage im sure they will pick up real quick, you can have some of mine if you like?  
im the other way, mine have gone to high  
dont panic hun, your only on day 3 of stimms, so loads of time for them to go up x x


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~ Did you get your blood results back 

Sam ~ Responded to you on Peer Support. Try not to worry


----------



## poppy05

hi scoobs
did i not post my results here? oops  

yes my levels are too high for EC wed, they said its cos ive got loads of follies
so they have taken me off menopur now
and im back in the morn for another blood test, EC shoudl be thurs now x x


----------



## *Scooby*

danni29 said:


> hi scoobs
> did i not post my results here? oops
> 
> yes my levels are too high for EC wed, they said its cos ive got loads of follies
> so they have taken me off menopur now
> and im back in the morn for another blood test, EC shoudl be thurs now x x


If you did I have missed them 

You just coasting until tomorrow then   your levels drop.

x x x x


----------



## poppy05

yeah, im drinking water til its coming out my ears, so hoping that will help too x x


----------



## vikki75

GOOD LUCK DANNI29 WITH EC
HOPE IT ALL GOES WELL HUNNIE  
vikki75


----------



## Anjelissa

Morning all,

I'm just about to update and post the list. Don't forget to pm me if you want me to add some important test dates or to change anything 

*Kizzy*......lots and lots and lots of luck for today hun!!!! 

Love Angie xx


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*....................3rd ICSI Dec 07     
*Sparklequeen*...........ICSI Nov/Dec 07     *TWINS!!*
*WTBAM*...................2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    
*me to you*...............ICSI Feb 08 (No need, as natural BFP Jan 31st!)     
*♥samonthemoon♥ *...ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(test 25th Feb)* 
*EMERALDEYES *........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stimms 9th Jan)* 
*Danni29*..................3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08  *(EC 2nd Feb)* 
*Shill*........................FET Jan 08  *(nx scan 7th Feb)*
*Kes21*......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*Angel129*.................AI end Jan 08  
*Kats*........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 
*Kizzymouse*.............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(EC 29th Jan)* 
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*Sarah30*...................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08 
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Celeste *..................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*......6th IVF Feb/March 08 
*Marie 76*.................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(EC 25th Feb?) * 
*jend*.......................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*...............ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*..........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Niamh84*.................Waiting for first appointment for IUI/IVF in 08 (dates tbc) 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF in 2008, dates tbc 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*M&M*.......................Taking time out before deciding plan for 2008 
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Wigantwo*...............Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*.................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*...................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE FOUR! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM & me to you!!!! *


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies 

Just a quick one to say hi, Danni, will you hear today if it's e/c on thurs? Good luck hun. 

Hope everyone is ok!!! 

xxxx


----------



## poppy05

hi Kate
ive been for my blood test, nurse said i cant have EC until hormones go down
so she has given me info for a thursday collection, but she said expect to have to go back tomorrow for more blood and EC possibly friday


----------



## kizzymouse

sorry girls just a quick me post as knackered!!

I got 5 eggs, gotta phone lab at 10:25 tomorrow eeek!! 

Hope its good news


----------



## Skybreeze

Danni.... Sorry your EC might be put back!    Hope the bloods come back ok tomorrow.... Good luck

Kizzy.. Thats great news hun!!! I hope them little eggs are doing there little thang right now!!! Good luck with the phone call!

Me 2 you..... Sorry AF is late... Hope she arrives late.... Dare I say to try a pregnancy test?? If its not positive then AF will surely arrive!!!! Good luck!

Hello to everyone!
Natalie xxx


----------



## poppy05

Kizzy
well done girly, good luck for the call tomorrow       
hope you got some lovely embies to go back  

Well im still here waiting for EC  
Im back tomorrow for another blood test and another scan to check on follies
my e2 levels are 19000, whi ch apparently is borderline high, i seem to have over stimmed a tad
nurse reckons i should be ok for EC on fri xx


----------



## *kateag*

Kizzy, good luck hun! Well done on the eggs! Fingers crossed for the call tomorrow!!

Danni, sorry to hear the e/c has been put back again, at least they are keeping a good eye on you. Fingers crossed for friday! 

Me2You, sorry af is playing up hun. xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  I'm not good again I hear you say.  My Nan had a tumour removed from her bladder last year and then had radiotherapy afterwards.  Her health went downhill and in April, she went into a residential home.  In May we were told that she had weeks possibly months to live but a miracle happened and she got better until Christmas.  Since then she's got worse again and at first the doctor thought it was due to her getting bugs that are about.  Today, doctor gets called out and they think it's the beginning of the end.  Mum thinks we're looking at months but we have to take it day by day.  Nan has had a good life and does believe in afterlife and has said that when she dies, she'll be with her husband (he died back in June 2000).  For me, the hardest thing is that it's unlikely she'll live to see me having a baby.  Nan is closer to me than her other grandchildren.  She doesn't have quality of life anymore due to being too tired to take part in activities in the home which she had been doing.  Mum has said that due to this, it'll be better if she goes sooner rather than later.  I don't want my Nan to suffer but I know that if I could get pg before she dies, that'll make her so happy.  My cousin got married 2 weeks after DH and I, he and his wife had a LO back in March 05 and are expecting another in April.  My sister had a baby back in October 06 and is expecting in August.  I don't want Nan to suffer but the thought of her dying before I get pg is heartbreaking   .  Whichever happens is going to be so hard.  Looks like I'm praying that DH and I get on the list for treatment and that we get on it from when we first saw a consultant and due to this get called not long after.  I really could have done without this news this week as it's 3 years ago that I started getting early signs of pg.  If the pg back in February 05 had lasted, I would have been the 2nd grandchild to have a baby.  DH has said I have to get over what hapened in February 05, maybe I'm being oversensitive but so many of our friends/family have had babies in the last 3 years.


----------



## butterflykisses

hi cate1976
                i'm so sorry to here about your nan i'm thinking of you try not to beat yourself up over pg 05 and lets hope you get on that list asap.

                                    
                                        love mariexx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Marie, I'm not beating myself up over Feb 05, it's more thi king about the 2 year old Dh and I would have had.  Emailed our senior leader and he's going to talk to both DH and I on Thursday to make sure that our different approaches to the situation we're in with children doesn't start to affect our relationship.  DH told me to get over Feb 05 but it's not easy.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Is it normal to have loads of EWCM while stimming  Went to the loo about half hour ago and had a silly amount!! 
Have just done my second upped dose of puregon and i can def def feel it all working     unlike mon i can now tell there is something going on in there   
Have my next scan tomorrow, hopefully we'll see an improvement   

Cate~ Sorry to hear about ur nan  

Kizzy~ Well done on 5 little eggies.... good luck for a fab result on fertilisation tomorrow  

Danni~ Looks like u have the oposite prob to me  Hope u get the go ahead tomorrow 

Me2you~ A HPT will soon bring on AF or a little surprise maybe?!?!

Sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

Sam, EWCM, is quite normal babes, i had loads the other day, was quite grose actually!  
glad your feeling something happening now, once they start to go, you will feel a little more each day


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ Thanks for putting my mind at ease hunny   Gotta say i'm glad i can feel something going on too   Loads of    for you sweetie


----------



## kizzymouse

Sam, I asked the question about EWCM last week as i too had a bucket load of the stuff sorry TMI!!   

So its normal yes, things will deffo be happening in there hun, when's your next scan?

Danni good luck for EC, you have loads of follies should get some good eggs!!

I am so nervous 30 mins til phone call arrghh!!


----------



## shill

Morning girls 

Sam - good luck for your scan today.  Sounds positive that you can feel things going on in there     

Kizzy - ooooh good luck for today hun.  Nail biting stuff       Let us know how it goes!

Cate - Sorry you're feeling the way you are hun     Believe me when I say I know how you feel.  My Nan got really sick really quickly in 2006, in the space of 6 weeks she went from living on her own and being independant to living in a nursing home.  I used to visit her every single day and I made myself quite ill with worry and stress.  She's now doing really well (relatively speaking) although she'll never live on her own again.  I still visit her every other day and make sure she has everything she needs.  She's now started having fits, in fact we spent Christmas day 06 in Stoke Mandeville with her because she had one in my house as I was cooking Christmas dinner for her, then I also spent my birthday last year in Stoke with her, as she had another one.  Was also on my 2WW for that one and could have done without the stress, but the most important thing to me was that she was alright.  No one would be more pleased if I got pg than her, and the thought of her going before that happens breaks my heart.   But, you have to think of them and their quality of life.   Sometimes, as cruel as it may sound, they're better off passing away than living with pain and frustration.   I do hope you're o.k. and if you'd like to chat more, feel free to pm me  

Me2You - any sign of AF yet?  

Skybreeze - How's things with you?

Danni - Any developments for you today?    

Angie - Thanks for keeping the list up to date, it's HUGE    

Sparklequeen - Hope you're enjoying your two weeks off and the sickness is easing a bit  

Hugs to everyone else    Hope you're ALL well.

Shill


----------



## Anjelissa

Once again, a hurried-should-be-getting-ready-for-work post from me 

*Kizzy*....Well done on the 5 eggs!!  and lots of luck for the call, I know how you're feeling, I hate that bit more than anything else in the tx, hopefully they'll call any minute now!  

*Danni*...I hope they give you the go ahead for EC tomorrow hun, almost there!!  

*Cate*...I'm so sorry to hear about your nan hun 

*Me 2 you*.....I hope AF turns up soon! It's so typical that it only stays away when you don't want it to, isn't it!!  x

Hi to everyone else 
Must dash....

Love Angie xxx


----------



## poppy05

Shill popped on to see if any news on you yet babe?
cant wait to hear 

Cate big hugs for you sweetie     sorry to hear about your nan 

me2you an af dance for you babe...

[fly]                               [/fly]

No news from me yet, had more blood taken this morning, so waiting to be told if i can have EC yet
will let you know when ive had the call x x


----------



## kizzymouse

Just to let you know i only got one embie out of 5 eggs.

Really hope its a strong one     

ET tomorrow 2:45 pm

please send my lil bean some positive vibes ladies


----------



## shill

It only takes one Kizzy            

                                  

Have everything crossed for you 

Danni - no news on me, next scan isn't until 7th Feb.  Hopefully my little nest is thickening nicely and all will be well for the thaw early part of the following week 

Shill


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Kizzy~ Replied on cycle buddies thread but here's somemore            
                                                                

Well scan today went a lot better than mondays..... after 5 stimm jabs i now have 13 follies and a few little ones that may progress too. Again gotta wait and see what my E2 level is later but all being well it would of doubled  I have my nxt scan on friday so just a waiting game now! 
Oh and my lining was 9mm


Danni~ Good luck on ur bloods hunnny    

Sam xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello All!!!

Kizzy..... Good luck with ET!!! 1 embryo is is great hun!! Good luck with your 2WW!!! PUPO!!!

Sam..... WOOHOO.. 13 follies! That brilliant... Hope your E2 level is ok hun. Lining is very nice aswell! Good luck!

Danni... Hope then call isnt far away!!! 

Shill... I am ok hun, thanks for asking. Just waiting for my AF so I can have an FSH test..... She isnt lae or anything, I feel like my whole life is sitting here waiting for amething to do with IVF!   

Me 2 you...       AF is such a pain!!! Sorry your HPT was negitive hun...  Hope she arrives soon!

Cate.. Sending lots of hugs          

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Thanks Natalie   Hope AF shows up on time so ur FSH can go ahead as planned..... mine was always late when i had an FSH test booked   She was also early when i was starting this TX by eight days!!! So naughty!!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

Kizzy, for your little embie darling...                                   

Ok ive had the call
hormones are still going up
e2 is now 22000  
back tomorrow for more bloods!


----------



## shill

Oh maaaaaaaaan       for tomorrow


----------



## poppy05

Am feeling so p***ed off now
im worried im gonna develop OHSS after EC
im worried im gonna lose my big follies
and i feel like crap!
i cant carry on like this for ever, im gonna ask tomorrow how long they let you coast for


----------



## kizzymouse

naughty bloods danni!!!

hope they start going down soon  

thanks for positive thoughts re embie!!


----------



## kizzymouse

oh bugger, some one has added two extra bubbles onto my 7777,       

I need some luck for my lil bean tomorrow


----------



## shill

Danni - is it worth phoning the clinic and saying that now you've digested the results you're really worried.  Ask them how long they'll carry on, and any other questions you may have?  They may be able to put your mind a rest  

Kizzy - you could ask a mod to change it back, or we could add some more to take you back up to something ending in a 7?


----------



## kizzymouse

I've asked for it to be changed thanks tho shill

Why do people blow bubbles when it does say please leave them on 7777

I am gonna go away now and try get more positive and happy!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh Danni      I can understand your frustration!!! How annoying hun... I am so sorry your having a hard time. Good luck with tomorrow.... 

Sam... My AF is normally ok, the only thing I 'suffer' from is AF arriving early ...Since my failed IVF my cycles have been 26 days. So I havent got long to wait!!! But have had no AF pains yet, and I get them really bad before she arrives. I know I am not pg, because you have to have sex for that!! LOL!     So looking at next week now I think... Oh well she will arrive anyway... Just waiting.....  

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ So sorry about ur bloods hunny  Will keep everything crossed for you for ur bloods tomorrow   

Sam xxx


Skybreeze said:


> I know I am not pg, because you have to have sex for that!! LOL!


----------



## kizzymouse

Danni hope everything works out.

this IVF lark is hard aint it girls?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Much harder than i thought it would be kizzy   Think i was happier being naive and thinking we all got preggers at the drop of a hat!!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls 

Danni sorry to hear about bloods hun, what a nightmare, hope they can put your mind at ease tomorrow you must be shattered  

Kizzy congrats on the embie hun!!!    

Sam, hope af arrives soon hun & me2you!!! Old bag never shows up when you want her!

Hi to everyone else. xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~ I just wanted to say that I had to carry on stimming in the hope that my smaller follicles caught up to a good size and I was afraid that I would lose my big ones and I didn't have that many to start with. However, we got to EC and my largest ones were 23 and 27mm and they still got an egg out of each    Try not to worry too much and keep up with the water 

Kizzy ~ Ah hun, it really does only take one and  this is the one for you. Will be thinking of you     

  to everyone else will catch up tomorrow when I get home


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Thanks girls BUT i'm not waiting for AF   That would be awfull!!! It's me2you & skybreeze who need ur AF dances girls   I'm just sympathising (sp)   I'm on stimms at mo  

Sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

scoobs, thanks for that babes
has settled my mind a bit
my biggest follies are 20mm at mo, so at least i know they can go a fair bit bigger, thanks hunni


----------



## shill

I wish I had the bubble problem, I've only got 210         Billy no mates, that's me  

 for some progress for everyone tomorrow


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Shill - blew you some bubbles hun 

Danni - aw hun, wont be long now - rooting for you babe  

Kizzy - good luck for ET  

Hope AF's come for those that want them    

xx*


----------



## shill

Aaah thanks Sparkles - subtle aint I


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

My god woman!!! How do u blow bubbles so quickly?? It takes me forever just to blow 20 of the little blighters!!!


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

quick hello to wish Kizzymouse best of luck for ET tomorrow    .

Hallo to everyone else 

Dahlia x


----------



## kizzymouse

thank you dahlia


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Me to You* why would you avoid sex around ovulation time 

AF Dance for those who need it comming right up

​


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls 
          glad you are all ok.
pleasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssse can i have some bubbles aswell
                      thanks luv mariexxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

marie 76 said:


> hi girls
> glad you are all ok.
> pleasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssse can i have some bubbles aswell
> thanks luv mariexxx


Blown you some


----------



## vikki75

oh i`m with you me 2 you hun my AFstill hasnt shown im on day 37 

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZC%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F11%255F52%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







why its not showing  i`ve tried everything possible an nothing just want it to hurry up now 
vikki75


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,

Just dropping in to say hello! Having been away since Sunday I need to catch up so sorry for lack of many personals.

Danni - Have said in another thread but ope your E2 levels come down enough for EC soon.

Vikki - Sorry AF is messing you about. Hope this little dance helps     

Kizzymouse - All the best for ET today.    

Hope everyone else is well, I'll try to catch up with you all over the next week.

We got back from Spain Tues eve and had a good time. The weather was lovely and the clinic we went to was great as well. We are now on their DE waiting list and have been told it will take around 5 months to get a match and probably 6-8 weeks on top of that to do tx. I'm hoping this will turn out to be our "plan B" and that I will get to do another tx with my eggs in the meantime but I don't know how likely that is. So now I'm waiting for my blood results to come back from our UK clinic to see if they are good enough for me to do a tx. If not I'll have the blood test done again next month.

M&M


----------



## Anjelissa

Morning guys 

I'm looking forward to catching up with some personals on my days off. I feel really frustrated that I haven't got the time at the moment to say everything I want to say!!! 
I've got 3 more late shifts, then off Sun-Tues, so hopefully will get time then. I have a bit of time to read everything, but not enough to do the personals  (GRRRRRRRRRR at work interferring with my FF time!!!!   )

*Kizzy*....I know how you feel hun  I only had one embie on my last 2 attemps and it's such a worrying time  As others have said though, it does only take one, and I had so many lovely msgs on my last attempt from people reading my 2ww diary who had got their BFP from only having one embie  I got to ET last time and they told me that my little one had just moments before divided into a 5 cell (Quite good for 2 day transfer) I promptly burst into tears!! 
Hang in there honey, it really really does only take one!!! and you are in the luckiest thread in the world remember   x

*Danni*....oh hun  I'm so sorry you have all this extra worry!! It's so unfair on top of everything we already go through during tx!!  I hope it all calms down and EC goes ahead as planned. I'm thinking of you hunny  xx

I hope AF comes soon for all those waiting!!

As for me, my weight loss has slowed down a bit, I've lost 6 and a half pounds now, so not enough to change my ticker yet  (I said I would start my excersise plan when I had lost 7lbs, so maybe my body knows that and so is holding back  )

Anyway, hi to everyone, and hope to catch up with you early nx week x

Love Angie xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ Hope u got some good news today hunny    

Kizzy~ How's that little star doing?? Keeping everything crossed for you    

Angie~ Well done on the 6 & half pounds hunny... thats great going  

M&M~ Hope ur bloods come back good for you   

Sam xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Ladies...

Angie..... Welldone on your weight loss hun, looks like your going to make you goal by the 10th of Feb. My 'diet' starts Friday... Gym starts tonight.. Not going to beable to move tomorrow! lol!!! Good luck.

Danni.... I have my fingers crossed that your levels have come down... Dont worry to much about you follies at 20mm... At my EC I had 2 follies at 27mm, and got perfect eggs from them!!! Good luck hun.

Thanks for the AF dance Dizzy!!! But I dont think she is on her way quite yet.

Kizzy.... Good luck with ET today hun... Will be thinking of you!    

Love Natalie xxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*wow me 2 you! Congratulations!!!!!    

Danni - hope you get good news about EC hun  

Love to EVERYONE else *


----------



## Skybreeze

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

What timing hun!!!!
Enjoy the next 8 months
Love Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

OMG me2you
thats blumming fantastic news, well done you!!
CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Me2you~ OMG!!!!! Fantastic super doopa bloody brilliant news!!!    So pleased for you hunny     

Danni~ Any news??

Sam xxx


----------



## Dahlia

OMG CONGRATULATIONS me 2 you !

You must be over the moon!!

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Good luck Danni and hallo to everyone else  

Dahlia x


----------



## poppy05

Sam no news yet babes
had my blood taken, just waiting for a call now
how you feeling? bloated yet? twinges?


----------



## shill

Oh me 2 you what fantastic news      Here's wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy     

Keep us posted  

Danni -  for good results for you today hun  

Kizzy - Thinking of you today and sending lots of  your way  

Hello to everyone else 

Back later


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ Yep i'm bloated as hell!!! I look like i'm 3/4 months gone already!!! And still feeling things going on down there which is keeping me sane   Will keep checking in to see if you've got any news  

Sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

clinic just called
guess what?..................................................



EC IS ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shill

Woohooooooooooo  COME ONNNNNNN


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats great news Danni!!! Fingers crossed for lots of eggs!               

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

FANTASTIC NEWS DANNI!!!       Loads of luck for sat sweetie and lot's of yummy eggies   

Sam xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya!!

Me 2 You!!    Well done hun!! You must be over the moon!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Danni!! WOOOOHOOO!!! About time! You must be ready to pop!! Roll on saturday!!!! Good luck hun!!!

Hi to everyone else!
xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  Thanks for all the hugs.  I'm being pulled in 2 directions.  If my Nan dies sooner rather than later, it'll mean a shorter time with little quality of life but she won't see me getting pg.  If she goes on for longer, she might see me getting pg which'll make her really happy but will have longer with little quality of life.  Whichever happens is going to hit hard where it hurts the most.  Was in the cafe that our church has yesterday and my senior leader was in there as well in a meeting with someone.  He had another meeting straight after but he said he'd see me today and I asked him for a hug and he threw his arms round me and told me to hang in there.  I'm having a hard week, it's 3 years ago today that I started to get early signs of pg.  DH has said I shouldn't be looking back and he does have a point but it is hard.  We were talking on Tuesday and the problem is that I'll talk about what I'm thinking/feeling but he bottles things up and gets snappy.  Our senior leader is going to talk to us tonight about it.

Me 2 You:  CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP.

Danni:  Glad that E/C is going to be on Saturday.


----------



## *Scooby*

Me2you ~ Wow what fantastic news, am really pleased for you. See this is such a lucky thread 

Danni ~ Great news on EC on Saturday. Did you ask them about your large ones to put your mind at rest 

Cate ~  sorry your having such a hard time.

I promise to catch up with everyone need to read back before attempting any more personals.

Angie ~ I agree flipping work getting in the way


----------



## poppy05

hi scoobs
yes i did ask, and nurse siad dont worry they will be fine


----------



## *Scooby*

danni29 said:


> hi scoobs
> yes i did ask, and nurse siad dont worry they will be fine


That's good news. Have you got some time off work for your  

xxx


----------



## poppy05

i work for myself from home, so im off now till after pg test


----------



## M&amp;M

Me2you - Huge congratulations on your . You must be sooo happy. This really is a lucky thread.

Danni - So pleased you can finally have EC. God luck.   

Cate - Sorry thins are so difficult for you at the moment. Hope talking helps.  

M&M


----------



## kizzymouse

congrats me To You!!!!  

well done Dannii good luck for Ec hun   

I have my precious lil bean on board and he's a grade 1 ten out of ten, the best you can get for 2 days old embie!!!!!!!    

so happy and relieved  

Only bad thing is - doc said I have a polyp on neck of my womb - wasnt there last time or the other doc wouldve said.

I havent a clue about them - must go google, but she said it wont effect implantation and if tx works I dont need to do anything, if not I should get it removed.   There's always something eh!


----------



## *Scooby*

danni29 said:


> i work for myself from home, so im off now till after pg test


That's OK then, give yourself some time off 

Kizzy ~ Sorry can't help with your polyp. Well done on being









M&M ~ Sounds like your appointment went well.  with your bloods


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Kizzy~ Congratulations on that fandabydozie embie sweetie    Here's to be PUPO    

Sam xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

*OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!*

I have popped on quickly (yep at 1.15am!!) as I've just got in from work!!  Big problems due to delayed flights etc...
I came on here as DH is asleep and I can never go straight to bed, I need to unwind a bit.

What do I find?!...................................only a  WOW!!! How lucky are we in this thread!!! I think we have angels looking over us here, and whoever the angels are...Thank You and please stay with us!!  

*me 2 you*...MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!! what a lovely suprise for you!!  I'm so so pleased and will get great pleasure updating and posting the list in a minute with your news added 

*Danni*...That's BRILLIANT news hunny re/Sat for EC!! I was getting very worried for you!  That must be such a relief!!  Not long now and you'll be PUPO hun xx 

*Kizzy*...Congratulations on being pupo  he/she sounds like a tough little fighter!! 

Right...as I said earlier, I'll catch up properly on my days off, but I will post the updated list now with our fantastic news!!!

***************4 BFP's in the first month of 2008!!! I think we're doing brilliantly!!! *********

Night night all,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*....................3rd ICSI Dec 07     
*Sparklequeen*...........ICSI Nov/Dec 07     *TWINS!!*
*WTBAM*....................2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    
*me 2 you*.................ICSI Feb 08 (No need, as natural BFP Jan 31st!)     
*Kizzymouse*..............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(ET 31st Jan)* 
*Danni29*....................3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08  *(ET 5th Feb)* 
*♥samonthemoon♥ *.....ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(EC 7th Feb?)*
*EMERALDEYES *.........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stims 9th Jan)* 
*Shill*........................FET Jan 08  *(nx scan 7th Feb)*
*Kes21*.....................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*Angel129*.................AI end Jan 08  
*Kats*.......................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(DR 22nd Jan)* 
*Sarah30*..................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(stims start 31st Jan?)* 
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Celeste *..................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*.......6th IVF Feb/March 08 
*Marie 76*.................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(EC 25th Feb?) * 
*vikki75 *...................IVF (ES) March/April 08 
*jend*.......................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*................ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*............2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *...............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Niamh84*..................Waiting for first appointment for IUI/IVF in 08 (dates tbc) 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF in 2008, dates tbc 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*M&M*.......................Taking time out before deciding plan for 2008 
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Wigantwo*................Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*..................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*....................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE FOUR! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM & me 2 you!!!! *


----------



## kizzymouse

That really is fantastic - 4 BFP's!!!!

i feel lucky being on this thread


----------



## shill

Me too, group hug everyone  

Long may the luck continue


----------



## *Scooby*

I am really hoping that it continues as you all deserve to get your dreams    

x x x


----------



## poppy05

oooh the list is looking fabby
Kizzy you next my lovely!


----------



## *Scooby*

Then its you


----------



## poppy05

SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## *Scooby*

danni29 said:


> SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH


Sorry


----------



## poppy05

awww scoobs, no need to say sorry
just scarey  thought hun


----------



## kizzymouse

I feel sick with nerves about test day already  

Its so scary!!  I really want to give DP and me the best anniversary valentines pressie ever!!

I have to post my urine sample on the wed, but i will test thurs and the hospital will fone later on with result - would rather know myself first though!!  

Arrghh I so want it to work this time, give us a break eh?

Feel sick thinking about it yuk!    

Sending you all lots of luck


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

well all went o.k the nurse said all fine for day 8 so     I now have 20 follies, 12 on right and 8 on left... although she said it's unlikely we'll get eggs out of all of these as some r still quite small but my biggest is now12mm so up 2 from wed.... had my bloods done again and will find out results later if needs be.... oh my bloods from wed came back at just over 600 so a nice improvement on the 200 b4! 
gotta dash as off out but will be back later  

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel129

Hi girls!

I do keep reading this thread everyday but there are so many people posting on here and it moves so fast that I have a hard time keeping up with everyone's news  

Wanted to say huge congratulations to our 4 BFP ladies!  You must all be over the moon!  Here's to happy, healthy pregnancies for all!

Ours news is that AF has come and gone and I will start using OPKs on Monday and hopefully get a smiley face towards the end of next week.  Then we'll go see our lovely donor and hopefully be well on our way to adding another BFP to this lucky thread!

Thinking of everyone!

Angiexxx


----------



## *Scooby*

*Danni *  ~  for tomorrow     

*Sam* ~ Wow 20 follies, am really jealous   Hope your bloods come back OK. I found that keeping my tummy warm made my smaller ones grow, they grow on average 1-2mm a day   

*Angie*  ~ Well done on the weight loss, your almost there and then you can start exercising, you looking forward to it  I joined the gym last weekend so I can start swimming which I am really looking forward to although not in this cold weather.

*Kizzy* ~ How's you doing PUPO Princess  Hope the  isn't driving you too mad. Have you got plenty to occupy yourself  I found I had lots of films to watch and books to read to take my mind off it   

*Angel129*  ~  with OPKs on Monday   

*Shill* ~ You still popping those pills  Hope your OK   

*Emeraldeyes*  ~ How are your stims going    

*suemac38* ~ Have you started your down regging yet    

Big  to everyone I haven't mentioned.

x x x x x


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.  I have to say that I have the most fantastic pastor anyone could wish for.  It turned out that he only wanted to talk to me.  he said that the time has come when I need to get out of the negative cycle I'm in and he thought that I need counselling.  Our church has a counselling service and I've asked about that today to deal with the grief at not having children and seeing so many friends/family having them and also the situation with my Nan.  I'm going to ask RFC about seeing their counsellor as well for the fertility treatment.  My senior leader said I've been down for months and I need to be 'whole'.  I was very tired as I didn't get much sleep on Wednesday night so did say 'but' early on and he told me to listen to him.  I did say that I was tired and fragile.  He said that he'd been thinking about what to say to me since I emailed him on Tuesday evening.  He also said that he knew what he was saying might sound harsh but that he was saying it out of love for me.  He really does care.  I told him that I can take anything from him cos I know it'll be said out of love.  Our church is like one big family.  He also said that I'm usually very lively and outgoing so it's easy to tell when I'm down.  The lively outgoing nature goes flat.  I'm looking forward to our holiday, I think it's just what I need.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Cate~ Ur pastor sounds fab hunny 

Scooby~ Will be sat with a hot wheat bag on my tummy for the rest of the wkend i think  Not sure if i'd be jelous... i look like a beached whale    and she did say they won't all be mature... but still must admit i did have a grin like a cheshire cat after she told me.... after the slow start it's just what i needed to hear   How r u and bump doing??

Well when this TX works i will be due on 31st oct  so have decided to name the embies pumpkin + pie when they are here  Makes it easier as now i can keep telling my follies to grow me a nice pumpkin pie    OH GOD I SOUND    

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

♥samonthemoon♥ said:


> Scooby~ Will be sat with a hot wheat bag on my tummy for the rest of the wkend i think  Not sure if i'd be jelous... i look like a beached whale    and she did say they won't all be mature... but still must admit i did have a grin like a cheshire cat after she told me.... after the slow start it's just what i needed to hear   How r u and bump doing??


They said that about mine, some might not be mature but I got 7 and 6 fertilised and I had 4 to choose from.

Drink lots of water, eat lots of protein and keep that tummy warm, it worked for me  

Bump is developing nicely, although just looks like fat at the moment   

Cate ~ Sounds like you have got a great support network. Take care


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Scoobs~ Have been drinking like a fish.... and peeing like a trooper too   i'm trying with the protein, have been munching on gammon ham but feel i should def be eating more..... think DH should take me out tonight for steak   Am now sat on the sofa with the wheat bag too.... so i think i'm sorted now, thats me set for the wkend..... wheat bag, potty, steak in one hand, water in the other


----------



## Cate1976

Website for the church i go to is down at the moment but my senior leader has his own. http://www.livingthegospelofgrace.com. It's really good and I'm not biased

/links


----------



## poppy05

Im back!!!  

drum roll please ...





20 eggs!!!!!!        

Everything went very well, my 1st EC with GA, and it was fantastic, i cant believe how ive been treated in comparisson to last clinic
everyone was really lovely
im feeling sore and tired, but not as bad as i have felt on the previous 2 EC's
im just praying now we get a good amount of embies and manage to get them to blasts
and i know she wont see this, but i wish my recipient all the luck in the world too  

i need to get some sleep now, will see you all later

love Danni x x


----------



## kizzymouse

well done danni, hope you get lots of fertilised ones from them


----------



## vikki75

Danni well done hun just get lots of rest ready for et xxxxx


----------



## shill

Fab news Danni - I logged on to see if you'd posted.  Fingers crossed for fertilisation     

Take it easy this weekend  

Hi to everyone else .  Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Shill


----------



## *Scooby*




----------



## M&amp;M

Danni - Posted to you on another thread as well but massive congratulations. 20 eggs is brill!  Hope you're taking it easy now. Let us know about fertilisation. Good luck.  

M&M


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS DANNI HUNNY, 20 eggs if just soooooo fab..... let's hope ur share do u proud sweetie   

Sam xxx


----------



## Cate1976




----------



## Anjelissa

Evening all,

Just in from work,
Just came on to check on Danni 

*Danni*......WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!  20 eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
That's absolutely brilliant hunny!!!! I'm so so pleased for you!! 
I just told DH, and he said, and I quote ....'' 20 eggs!!! f~~#ing H##, she must have been in agony!!  (I get 8-12).
Lots and lots and lots of luck for lots of lovely embies hun, you know I'm wishing so very hard for you!!! x 

*Sam*....and you too!!..20 follies!!!     You're doing so well!!! it looks like you'll be having a result like Danni at EC  x

*Vikki*...I have changed you on the list hun as requested. x

Hi everyone else 

Love Angie x

PS..I have 3 days off now!!! so hope to catch up properly on Mon/Tues


----------



## vikki75

angie <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZC%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F30%255F126%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Angie~ Thanks sweetie   3 days off hey... sounds likeheaven to me hun, you can take nice long baths in the middle of the day and lie in till ur hearts content   Enjoy hun, u deserve it  

Sam xxx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls 
        well done danni wow 20 eggs lets hope they get jiggy 2night with the     

hope everyone is having a good weekend 
              luv mariexx


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni  ~ Hope they got jiggy with it in the lab of lurve last night. Not sure if you will be getting a call today but wanted to send you lots of luck


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Ive had 'the call'
out of my 10 eggs 7 were mature enough to be injected and we have 4 embies  
Im really pleased with that, the embryologist said it was very good and all 4 are 1 cell as they should be today
Im booked for transfer at 12.00 on Tues, but if we can get them to blasts then it will be changed to Thurs
So ive done all I can now, its up to my 'jelly beans' to do their stuff, and keep dividing and getting nice and strong
I feel very calm and stress free, if this is meant to be then it will work

Thanks for all your wonderful support, means lots to me    

Lots of Love a very happy Danni x x  

Ps. Angie, tell Jason i was in F*****G AGONY!!!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*That is just SUCH good news Danni! Yeeeeha! *


----------



## M&amp;M

Danni -Excellent news. So pleased for you. Lets hope they keep dividing now. Good luck.   

M&M


----------



## Skybreeze

Danni.... Thatis brilliant news hun!!             I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!!!! Good luck!!

AF was due yesterday and guess what she didnt arrive!   Oh well, I was being hopefull.. After my IVF in November my cycles have been 26 days.... So just have to sit tight and wait!

Love to everyone!
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

good news Danni


----------



## *Scooby*

Fantastic news Danni  come on embies do your thing for mummy and daddy, they love you very much


----------



## poppy05

oh scoobs your post made me cry  
im such a silly moo!
thankyou babes x x


----------



## *Scooby*

danni29 said:


> oh scoobs your post made me cry
> im such a silly moo!
> thankyou babes x x


Ah am so sorry, I didn't mean to  

xxxxx


----------



## poppy05

dont be sorry it was lovely x x


----------



## shill

Great news Danni - sending lots of   you and your embies way


----------



## Anjelissa

*Danni*...That's brilliant news!!!!!!!!       COME ON LITTLE EMBIES!!! DO YOUR STUFF!!!    
You will all be very lucky to be have such a lovely mummy,  so grow strong and healthy and you will be back all snuggly in no time!!! 

I will try to be on tomorrow morning to catch up properly 

We planted 5 fruit trees and 2 cherry blossom trees in our garden today ( so a lot of digging to help move some of the fat!!!) and are just about to settle down to Dancing on Ice before having a lovely roast dinner, yum yum!! 

Hope you are all well. 

catch you tomorrow,

Love Angie xx


----------



## poppy05

Awwww Angie, i love you, such nice words


----------



## vikki75

danni thats great news hun <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZC%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F29%255F107v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







for your ET wishing you all the luck in the world xxxx
vikki75


----------



## Skybreeze

Me 2 you.... Hope your ok hun, just seen you post on another board...              Take care!

Hope everyone here is ok..

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

*me 2 you*....just wanted to add my good wishes to Natalie's and say I hope you're holding up hun  I know it must be such a worrying time, but try to focus on what the Matron said, after all she will have had more experience than the nurse in question.
Thinking of you,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## poppy05

Morning!

Well ive had a call from the embryologist
we now have 2, 8 cell embies, and 1, 12 cell
grade 1 and 2
so we are going to take them to blasts!  
Im just so happy, as i really didn't think they would make it
the embryologist said they are all top quality embies,  
Transfer is now Thurs morn. x x x


----------



## shill

WOW that's fab news Danni       Sending you and your embies lots and lots of   and  

Well done girl


----------



## Dahlia

Wow great news Danni, good luck for thursday!

 to me 2 you- hope you are ok.

Hallo to everyone else  

Dahlia x


----------



## Anjelissa

*Danni*....That's brilliant news!!!! I dunno about you, but I'm feeling really good abt things this time!!!!   Lots and lots and lots of luck for Thurs   x

*Danni, Scoobs & Sparkles*....Congratulations to the 3 of you for being nominated for Butterfly Awards, you all so deserve it!!  I hope you all win 

*Kizzy*....Hope yr ok hun and not going too nuts    xx

Just off to update and print the list again 

Looking at the list, 7th Feb is a big day for many!! 

Love Angie xx


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*....................3rd ICSI Dec 07     *(12wk scan 7th Feb)*
*Sparklequeen*...........ICSI Nov/Dec 07     *TWINS!!*
*WTBAM*....................2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    
*me 2 you*.................ICSI Feb 08 (No need, as natural BFP Jan 31st!)     
*Kizzymouse*..............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(Test 14th Feb)* 
*Danni29*....................3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08  *(ET 7th Feb)* 
*♥samonthemoon♥ *.....ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(EC 8th Feb)*
*EMERALDEYES *.........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stims 9th Jan)* 
*Shill*........................FET Jan 08  *(nx scan 7th Feb)*
*Kes21*.....................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*Angel129*.................AI end Jan 08  
*Kats*.......................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(DR 22nd Jan)* 
*Sarah30*..................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(stims start 31st Jan?)* 
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Celeste *..................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*.......6th IVF Feb/March 08  *(start 13th March)*
*Marie 76*.................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(EC 25th Feb?) * 
*vikki75 *...................IVF (ES) March/April 08 
*jend*.......................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*................ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*............2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *...............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Niamh84*..................Waiting for first appointment for IUI/IVF in 08 (dates tbc) 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF in 2008, dates tbc 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*M&M*.......................Taking time out before deciding plan for 2008 
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Wigantwo*................Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*..................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*....................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE FOUR! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM & me 2 you!!!! *


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~ Fantastic news  am so pleased for you. I have a good feeling about this       

 to everyone else  am at work 

xxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Danni - that is SUCH fantastic news hun! Im soooo pleased for you!! Yeeeha! 

Me 2 you - How are things today hun?

Hope everyone else is OK?

2008 is our year!

       

xxxxxxxx*


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ FANDABIDOZZIE     No seriouslly babe so chuffed to bits for you, absolute result on ur 3 lovely little embies all going to blast!    

Hows everyone else this afternoon?? Dahlia, angie, shill, skybreeze, vicky, kizzy & m+m..... sorry if i've missed anyone.... this is such a huge thread to keep up with!  

Yes as ange said big congrats to those who have been nominated for an award   

Sparkle~ Hows that belly coming alng sweetie?  

Scooby~ You too hun... hows the bump? loads of luck for ur scan on thursday  

This really is a fabulously (sp) lucky thread     

Sam xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh bugger the pressure is on me to test next - just looked at list  

I think I might be our first bfn - I've had such bad luck at this  

Sorry cant summon up lots of positivity, just have a feeling its not worked again


----------



## M&amp;M

Danni - Have said this else where but excellent news. Your going to have some lovely blasts to transfer. All the best for Thurs.   

Kizzymouse - The 2ww really is the hardest part of tx isn't it!   It's hard to be positive sometimes so don't feel bad. I really hope this is your time. Keeping everthing crossed for you.    

Hope everyone else is well

M&M


----------



## Anjelissa

Awww Kizzy   hang in there. As Michaela just said, the 2ww is one of the hardest parts as we all know too well   We're all rooting for you hun   

Luv Angie xx 

PS...my votes are in for the Butterfly awards   Come on you 3!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

BRILLIANT NEWS Danni.

me 2 you, not seen the other thread but hope you're doing ok.


----------



## poppy05

kizzy hun some positive vibes being sent your way babe, hang in there


----------



## kizzymouse

congrats on blasts Danni - they will take surely?

thanks for your positive vibes - I'm not actually unhappy - I just feel it hasnt worked again, dont ask how!   Will be in total shock if it has


----------



## Skybreeze

Kizzy..... Please dont give up!!!!! Its will be good news hun!!            

Danni.... I am so glad your going for blasts!!!! Looks like your embies are really strong, good luck at the transfer tomorrow!

Well girls had my FSH test done yesterday, ringing after 12 for the results.... I am praying its under 8!!! Back next week for the rest of the bloods!

Take care
Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Just a quick one....

*me 2 u*....Lots and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow hun x 

*Danni*.....Ditto above  How amazing that you will be prob be having blasts transferred, I'd be beside myself with excitement!!! as it is I can hardly contain myself and it's you not me!!! lol x 

*Kizzy*...Hang in there hun, not long to wait now x 

*Natalie*...Lots of luck for your blood test results x 

Hi everyone else,

Love Angie xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Kizzy~ replied on another thread but hang in there hunny.... it's all good                 

Danni~ Loadsa luck for E/T tomorrow sweetie.... yay some lovely blasts coming ur way    

Well all went well at my scan today.... i have 25 follies and 18 of them are a good size   my biggest one is now 23mm   Soooooo i have my trigger shot tonight at 10.15 and then E/C friday at 10.15am!!!! AAaarrrggghhhh..... it'sall acctually happening!!!    Lining is still good at 12.1mm  The nurse gave me some diazapam (sp) to take tomorrow night and then fri morning b4 i go in so that i am nice and calm   My god i really can't believe we are here already!!! 
BIG THANK YOU'S TO EVERYONE WHO SENT ME FOLLIE GROWING VIBES..... IT WORKED    

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Loadsa luck for tomorrow sweetie


----------



## kizzymouse

FOR SCAN TOMOZ ME 2 YOU GOOD LUCK HUNNY!!!

Well done Sam, good luck for Ec, you'll be fine - its nice being sedated!!  

hello everyone else xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Sam.... Thats amazing news!!! 18 good size follies!!! Good luck with your trigger shot tonight! Praying for lots of lovely eggies!!!

me 2 you... Good luck for tomorrow hun. Will be thinking of you...

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

*Sam*...That's brilliant news re/follies & EC!  lots and lots and lots of luck for Fri if I don't get a chance to say tomorrow hun xx 

*me 2 you*...More good luck vibes for you too hun xx 

*Scoobs*....Good luck for your 12 week scan tomorrow  x

*Shill*...Good luck for your progress scan tomorrow  x

*Danni*...Good luck..(again!!!!!) for your ET tomorrow  x

Love Angie xx


----------



## TracyS

HI all,

Can i be added to the hopefulls for 2008.  DH and have been TCC for 5 years, this is our 1st try at IVF we attended 1st consultation on the 4th Feb and are due to start nasal spray on the 20th Feb!

Our fingers and toes are crossed...

Good luck to you all and me xxxxx 

Well done Sam!


----------



## poppy05

me 2 you, good luck tomorrow babes ...                                      


Sam well done on all those follies, good luck for friday babe


----------



## poppy05

Tracey, welcome to the thread hunni, wishing you all the luck for your cycle


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ Geewizz thanks hunny   Sending them straight back at u babe for tomorrow


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi and welcome Tracy  
Lots and lots of luck for yr tx hun.
I'll add you to the list  

Guys....I'll update and post it again in a min as there are lots of 'events' in nx couple of days  

Luv Ang xx


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*...............3rd ICSI Dec 07    *(20wk scan 7th April)*
*Sparklequeen*......ICSI Nov/Dec 07    *TWINS!!* *(12wk scan 20th Feb)*
*WTBAM*......2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    *(nx scan 12th Feb)*
*me 2 you*....ICSI Feb08 (then.. natural BFP Jan 31st!)    *(Nx scan 15th Feb)*

*Kizzymouse*..............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(Test 14th Feb)* 
*Danni29*....................3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08  *(Test 17th Feb)* 
*Shill*..........................FET Jan 08  *(ET 12th Feb)*
*♥samonthemoon♥ *.....ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(EC 8th Feb)*
*EMERALDEYES *..........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stims 9th Jan)* 
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(DR 22nd Jan)* 
*Sarah30*...................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(EC 11th Feb)*
*Kats*.........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 
*Kes21*......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*Angel129*.................AI Feb 08  
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Celeste *..................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*......6th IVF Feb/March 08  *(start 13th March)*
*Marie 76*..................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(EC 25th Feb?) *
*TracyS*....................1st IVF Feb/March 08  *(start nasal spray 20th Feb)*
*M&M*.......................Hopefully starting IVF again in next couple of months  
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) March/April 08 
*jend*........................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*................ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*...........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Niamh84*.................Waiting for first appointment for IUI/IVF in 08 (dates tbc) 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Specialmum*............Consultant appointment July 08/More tests in the meantime 
*Wigantwo*................Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*..................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *.......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*....................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE FOUR! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM & me 2 you!!!! *


----------



## Angel129

Danni, best of luck for your ET and your blasties!    

me2you, I've been thinking about you and hoping you are doing ok!  Sending you loads of sticky vibes!

Kizzy, Also sending loads of sticky/positive vibes your way!

Angiex, How's you sweetie?  

Welcome to Tracy!  This thread has been really lucky so far this year and long may it continue!  You've come to the right place!

As for me, just waiting for my smiley face on my OPKs then off to our donor for basting!  I'm getting really excited now, but know I will be a paranoid wreck now I know it can and does work.  Just really trying to stay positive!  Thank you to whoever blew me some bubbles!    They always make me smile, but I am really paranoid about sending them b/c there are so many who are really particular about how many they have.  

Love to all,

Angiexxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Hey angel129~ Good luck for your smiley face sweetie     See ur in colchester.... r u at ISIS?? Thats where we are having our TX  

Sam xxx

P.S~ I don't care how many bubbles i have.... the more the merrier


----------



## Angel129

Hi Sam,

Thanks for the kind words! Just blown you some bubbles!  No not at ISIS even though it's about 2 miles away from where we live.  We went there once and didn't like it, no offence    DH and I are at Herts and Essex Fertility Centre (used to be holly house they've just moved, Angiex is there too   )  But we aren't actually having treatment through the clinic at the moment.  We are using a known donor and AI.  It worked once, here's hoping lightening can strike twice    Come on smiley face     !

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Angel129

PS Sam so much good luck for your EC!  I hope you get loads of lovely, strong eggs!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Thanks angie   & no offense taken about ISIS


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~ Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow   

me2you ~ Hope your scan goes OK   

Sam ~ Fantastic news,  with your trigger tonight. Roll on Friday   

x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Cheers scooby   

Does anyone know where i should do the trigger shot?? Belly, thigh ect??

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Sam ~ I have always done it in my thigh. The thought of doing an injection in my tummy makes me feel sick


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

cool well i've been doing my stimms in my belly so will stick with that then i guess


----------



## shill

Evening all 

Had a mad couple of days at work so haven't been able to log on as much as I'd like to.  Mind you, if I logged on as much as I wanted to I wouldn't do ANY work  

A few quick personals before I take Harley out for his bed time walk....

Sam - Congrats on growing 25 follies     Sending you lots of     for a great EC on Friday     As for the trigger shot, I did mine in my thigh, same as all the others.  I'm with Scoobs, don't fancy the idea of jabbing my belly!

Danni - oooooh not long until your precious "jelly beans" will be back with you.  Someone once told me to imagine they had little voices and they're asking to go back in mummy's tummy.  Sending you lots and lots of   and  

Kizzy - How you doing today?     Try to stay positive 

Me 2 you - Thinking of you hun    Hope everything's alright  

Tracy - Hello   Welcome to the luckiest thread on FF, not to mention one of the nicest    Looking forward to getting to know you  

Angie - Hope you're well    Thanks for keeping the list up to date.  That must be a job in itself  

Bump rubs (all be it small ones I would imagine   ) to Scooby, Sparkqueen & WTBAM - hope you're all well  

 to Cate, M&M, Dahlia, Skybreeze, Vikki, Marie and everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Off for scan tomorrow morning to check lining.  Praying it's good and we can get a date for ET 

Night all  

Shill


----------



## Angel129

Just got my smiley face on the OPKs!  Off to see our donor this evening. Wish me luck     !

Love,

Angiexxx

PS) Shill, good luck for your scan today!


----------



## shill

Good luck Angie        

Morning all, how's everyone today?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Morning shill, all good this end ta   what times ur scan??     

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Hi Sam - Scan's all done now and apparently my uterus looks "lush" @ 9.2    I've gotta call at 3pm tomorrow for an ET date but it looks like it'll be either Monday or Tuesday.

I've got 3 x 3 day embies in the freezer, 1 x 6 cell and 2 x 8, so they're going to thaw two and see how they go.  If the worst happens, they'll thaw the other one.

Yay   

Wonder how Danni's getting on...


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Fab news shill   WOW transfer on mon or teu.... how exciting, will be sending u loads of       for them thawing well   
Yes i hope eveything is going well for danni   do u know what time E/T was I can't remember  

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Thanks Sam  

I'm not sure what time Danni's appt is either     anyway though


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats great news Shill!!! Good luck with them embies!       Not long now your'll be PUPO!!!

Danni.... Hope everything is going well!

Just had my FSH test back and its 6.2..... Is that ok for me, I am 23.. Just a bit worried because last time it was 5.2... Mind you that was 10/06!

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

me 2 you..... You so very early pregnant hun, and your levels look great to me... I am sure your little bubba is doing all the right things. Good luck with your next scan hun....         

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Me2you~ Fab news on ur scan hunny   thats a lot more than they saw at my SIL scan at ur stage   hope the nxt can how u more sweetie... i have no doubt it will   

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Me 2 you - Praying your little bubba is snug in there, and that you'll be reassured at your next scan     

Shill


----------



## Anjelissa

Just in from work and knackered, so just a quicky...

*Danni*...I hope it went well today hunny and you have 2 fab blasts on board now!! x  
(everyone who wondered, I think her appointment was 11am)

*Shill*...that's brilliant news!!!...transfer Mon or Tues...I can already feel this fresh batch of BFP's coming up soon!!! 

*me 2 you*....I'm so glad your scan brought good news hun and as others say, I hope you get totally reasured by the next one  x

*Scoobs*....How did your scan go today?  x

*other Angie*..  Lovely to see you hun  Good luck this evening x 

*Sam*....Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow hun x 

*WTBAM & Sparkles*....How are you both getting on?  x

Hi to everyone else 

Love Angie xx


----------



## poppy05

Im here!!!!!!

Well i have 2 beautifully perfect blasts on board!  
I cant remember the grades as i was to busy crying!  
But the 1st one is already hatching, which they said is fantastic
and the second one is a top grade blast
the embryologist even got a bit choked, she said our cycle had been a fantastic one
and that we had made some amazing embryo's
We have been given a 74% chance of a pregnancy
and a 40% chance of twinnies
they did try to get me to only have 1 transferred, but my gut instinct told me to have 2.
I cant begin to tell you how happy im feeling
this is the closest ive felt to acheiving my dream
i know it doesn't mean it will work, but for the next 10 days i am going to enjoy being PUPO

Thankyou for all your support and kind words


----------



## shill

Oh that's just fab news Danni - you couldn't ask for better could you.  I'm so so pleased for you and will keep EVERYTHING crossed


----------



## Anjelissa

*Danni*....I've just posted this already in the Easter bunnies, but I am so so thrilled for you hunny!!!!                       

I dunno how I'm gonna wait 10 days!!!!!!!!! I feel like I'M on the 2ww!!!!!  

HUGE hugs to you !!!! 

Luv Ang x


----------



## *Scooby*

Hi 

Scan went very well, its amazing how much it has grown  We got to hear the heartbeat too, 165 beat per minute. Thanks for all your support.

Danni ~ Fantastic news  on your blasts, am so praying its your time   

Angie ~ Well done on getting to the 7 pounds 

Me2you ~ Well done on your scan, your levels sound absolutely fine to me  

Angie ~  for tonight   

Shill ~ Fantastic news  roll on next week and you'll be PUPO

x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Scoobs...I have to admit to putting back on 2lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   but I'm NOT changing my ticker!! nope....shant....no-one can make me!!! 

Ang x


----------



## *Scooby*

Angie x said:


> Scoobs...I have to admit to putting back on 2lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  but I'm NOT changing my ticker!! nope....shant....no-one can make me!!!
> 
> Ang x


You shouldn't have said, we wouldn't have been any the wiser   

Have a big poo and you will lose it again 

xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ FAB FAB news hunny     What more could a girl want hey.... really brilliant news!! Tet in 10 day hey!!! Tooooo exciting!!! I have to wait 14 days after blast transfer to test   

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Scooby - Sorry, with all the activity at the moment I hadn't realised you were having a scan today    Glad it all went well, must be wonderful to hear the heartbeat for the first time


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls- its all happening now!

Me 2 you- your scan sounds really hopeful- I hope you can relax and rest before the next one!! 

Danni- ET sounds really promising.Glad it all went well.

Scooby- cannot believe you are 12w already. Wonderful to hear the heartbeat too.

Great FSH levels Skybreeze!!

Hope you are well Kizzymouse and not going too insane on 2ww    .

Shill- good luck for next Mon/Tue.

Angie (I wouldnt have admitted to the 2lb either) hang in there!!

Sam-good luck for EC.

Hope you are well WTBAM and Sparkles.

Well I have FINALLY got a date for my IVF. Hopefully will be cycling April/May time. Go up in 2w for screening bloods etc. This has been such a long time coming!! Just want to get started and hopefully this will move my healthy living/eating regime too. 

Hallo to everyone else I have not mentioned by name- I hope you are all doing ok!!

Dahlia x


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi girls

Hope u dont mind me popping in, i have had a good day..finally feel like this year is our year!  

Lost 2 more lbs so thats 4lbs now, i am aiming to loose 10% and then aim for afurther stone and 2lbs bringing me to a bmi of 35 which hopefully will be around the end of July when i am due to see my consultant again!!

I am also being refered to a different gyne team in the mean time to get more info and tests id imagine to why my cycles are so crazy!!

Great to hear such positivity!!!

xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Hey SM..... when u said no getting away from u now on ******** i didn't realise u meant it       ONLY JOKING HUNNY!!   Great to see u here sweetie, this is such a lucky thread.... all BFP's coming thick & fast   Lot's more coming soon too     including mine!!! If i was being v forward Angie i'd tell u to provisionally mark my BFP down but i think that may be tempting fate a little!!     

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Sam!!     

              

i am going to have a read back to see who is who, Well done on those BFP's!!!

Sam so got my fingers crossed for u hun!


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!!!

Im back from disney!!! (did you miss me!?) Havent had a chance to catch up on the posts but wanted to say hi!!!

Disney was AMAZING!!!!! We are rebooking for next year!!!! Had such a good time! Was so cold though, boo has a rotten cold now but she managed to stay well all the time out there!!!

Will try and get back in the swing of things now!!!

xxxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Danni - Woooooooo hooooooooo you're PUPO! Fantastic results, so pleased. Keeping all crossed for you now. 

Me2you - Hoping your next scan provides some reassurance, but it's looking promising. 

Kateag - Welcome back. Glad you had a good time.

Sam - Best of luck for EC.

Scooby - Pleased your scan went so well.

Shill - Pleased all is progressing well with your FET tx.

Angie (no 2!) - All the best for tonight.  

Hi to everyone else.

M&M


----------



## poppy05

for tomorrow sam
heres hoping for some lovely eggies


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~ How you doing PUPO Princess 









x x x


----------



## poppy05

morning scoobs
i am fine thankyou, everything is calming down inside now, my ovaries are still a little tender from ec, but to be honest i just feel like im on AF
i refuse to anylise anything on this 2ww, last time i drove myself mental
i am going to try my hardest to get through this fairly quietly  
so permission to slap me if i start!!!  

How are you hunni?
i dont think i mentioned your scan yesterday, but was so pleased to hear you heard the heartbeat, must be an amzing thing?


----------



## *Scooby*

Hi Danni

Your allowed to anaylse things, just not too much, I know how hard the  can be      We are all here to support you through this    

Am OK have been feeling like I am swallowing razorblades for the last 3 days, no cold has developed but feel awful so am off to the Doctors this morning to see what's happening  

The scan was amazing, was a bit shocked when she said "its still there"   I didn't think it wouldn't be, put me in a bit of a flap to begin with but it was great and it rolled on its side so we got a full look at its face, the pic looks like an Alien  

x x x


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

No personals today as I am doing this from work!!!

Just to let you know, scan went well today and looks like EC will be on Monday Woo Hoo !!!!!
They will ring me later to confirm whether or not I need to go tomorrow for re scan that is dependent on my E2 levels.

Catch up at the beginning of next week
Sarah x


----------



## Skybreeze

Danni.... That is brilliant hun, I am so happy for you!!!! Good luck with those long 9 days!

Sam.... Thinking of you hun!

Sarah..... Good luck for EC Monday!!!

I had my FSH results back yesterday and there 6.2!!! So back next week for the rest!!

Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sam hope Ec went well hunny


----------



## sarah30

Well after phone call.........................

oestrogen level is 16000 today !!!!!

Got to go back tomorrow as they don't want to leave me. Looking like EC will still be Monday if my Oestrogen level doesn't raise too much over night !!!!!

Sarah x


----------



## poppy05

Sam, hope your feeling ok babe and you have lots of yummy eggies, cant wait to hear your news  

Sarah, hope EC goes as planned for mon       

Kate, welcome home hun, ive just been looking at your pics on **, oh how its bringing back memories af a fantastic holiday we had there 2 years ago, and i particularly liked the pic of Boo stood next to Boo's door from monsters inc! bless her

hello everyone  else


----------



## kizzymouse

I really like your jelly bean pic Dannii, it looks cool.

Surely blasts must work?

I dunno whats going on with my lil embie, its hard to tell, he might not even be there anymore how sad

Ah well will find out soon


----------



## poppy05

Kizzy, your lil embie will be all snug hunni


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Afternoon ladies,

well E/C went well..... just rememer a few hazy bits but deffo don't remember any pain , just aches where i would say OUCH and then they would top me up again     
in bed at mo as i'm so tired & drousy still....and having horri af type pains   BUT the goog news is we got...............................................

24 eggs!!!! loads more than was expected but apparentlly a few of my follies had 2 or 3 eggs in them..... one even had 4!!!!! imagine that one on a natural ttc month with no mf   

Anywho going back to sleep now but will be back tonight   

Thanks girls   

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

​
​
24 eggs is fab  I had 2 eggs in one follicle but never heard of 4 

You take it easy and relax now.  for the call in the morning 

x x x


----------



## shill

*Sam* - Bloody hell, what a result!!!!  for lots of "getting jiggy" in the lab tonight and a good fertilisation rate   Sleep tight 

*Danni* - Lots of  coming your way  

*Kizzi* - Same to you chick  Praying all is well  

*Sarah* - Good luck for EC on Monday 

Sorry no more personals, really gotta do some house work 

Update from me - ET is booked for 12 noon on Tuesday  I have butterflies already!!

Bye for now

Shill


----------



## poppy05

flipping heck sam!!!!! thats fan bloody tastic news girlie!!!
now eggies do your thang tonight, shake your tooshie at them spermies!!!!!           
good luck for the call tomorrow  

Shill, YAY, WOO HOO, YEEEEEE HAAAA!!!! good luck for tues, you will be fine babe
soon be PUPO!!


----------



## *kateag*

WOW Sam!! Thats brill news hun!!! 24 eggies!!! Go eggs and spermies in the lab of love tonight!!!! 

Shill, good luck hunny!!!! let the madness commence!!!!!!

Danni, thanks hun! We had such a good time! We're rebooking for april next year but cant do it til may as they only go 11 months in advance!!! 

Hi to everyone else!!!
xxxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Sam - Congrats on all those eggies! Wow what a crop!  Hope they do their thing tonight and get dividing. Good luck for the call.   

Shill - Great news for you too. All the best for Tue. 

Kizzy - Sending lots of sticky     your way. 

Sarah - Good luck with EC Mon.  

Hello everyone else, hope you are well.

I finally got my Inhibin B blood test results today and they are almost normal now after a terribly low result before that was virtually dropping off the bottom of the scale. Can't believe how much it's improved and neither can the IVF Nurse at our clinic or our Cons. Having test repeated when next AF shows in a week or so, hopefully! Then if the result is still god starting down reg on day 21. Very nervous now that this is just a fluke result but we'll see. Watch this space!

M&M


----------



## poppy05

M&M, ive posted elsewhere hun, but just to say, im so pleased for you
i really want you to have your last chance at using your eggs before you have to put plan B into action
2008 is OUR year chick!!!


----------



## Anjelissa

Evening all 

Just in from work, so as usual, just a quicky and a few personals;

*Sam*.....wow!!!!!!!!  24eggs!!!  congratulations hun and lots of luck for that dreaded call.  I wouldn't imagine you have to worry though with 24eggs!!! I'm hoping some of this luck and amazing numbers will rub off on me as I usually only get 8-12, and only 1-2 fertilise  Not long now hun and you'll be pupo  x

*Michaela*....That's brilliant news hun!!!  I'm so pleased for you!! You must be so excited! It must be lovely knowing things will be starting again so soon!!  We devinately have angels looking over us in this thread I think  x

*Shill*....Tues will be around in no time, and then you'll be pupo too!!  I hope it goes quickly for you hun x

*Sarah*.....EC on 11th!! We're all going to have a busy couple of weeks on here, with hopefully lots of exciting news from you all on tx.  Lots of luck for Monday hun  x

*Kate*...Welcome home!  I'm glad you had a fab time. I've been to Tokyo Disney (twice) and EuroDisney, but never to the ones in US, I'd love to at some point though. x

*Specialmum*...Hi and welcome to you  I'm just off to add you to the list and post it in a minute x

*Dahlia*...It's great that you've now got dates to start hun!  I'll check I've updated you too 

*Everyone else*....Hi to all  Hope you're all well  Have a good weekend (I'm working on late shifts both days, so not so good , but have next weekend off, so hey ho 

I'm going to post the list again in a min as there's been quite a few changes 

Love Angie xx


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*...............3rd ICSI Dec 07    *(20wk scan 7th April)*
*Sparklequeen*......ICSI Nov/Dec 07    *TWINS!!* *(12wk scan 20th Feb)*
*WTBAM*......2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    *(nx scan 12th Feb)*

*Kizzymouse*..............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(Test 14th Feb)* 
*Danni29*....................3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08  *(Test 17th Feb)* 
*Shill*..........................FET Jan 08  *(ET 12th Feb)*
*♥samonthemoon♥ *.....ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(ET 13th Feb)*
*EMERALDEYES *..........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stimms 9th Jan)* 
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(Start stimms 5th Feb)* 
*Sarah30*...................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(EC 11th Feb)*
*Kats*.........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 
*Kes21*......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*Angel129*.................AI Feb 08  
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Celeste *..................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*......6th IVF Feb/March 08  *(start 13th March)*
*Marie 76*..................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(EC 25th Feb?) *
*TracyS*....................1st IVF Feb/March 08  *(start nasal spray 20th Feb)*
*M&M*.......................Hopefully starting IVF again in next couple of months  
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) March/April 08 
*jend*........................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*................ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*...........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Niamh84*.................Waiting for first appointment for IUI/IVF in 08 (dates tbc) 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Specialmum*............Consultant appointment July 08/More tests in the meantime 
*Wigantwo*................Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*..................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *.......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*....................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE Three! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM !!!! *


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Thank you so very very much girls    am incrediablly sore now & havr been sick a few times (my own fault for taking antibiotics on empty stomach   ) will let u all know how many embies we have tomorrow       not expecting too much as 24 eggs is an awfull lot so if we get 10 fertilise i'll be a happy bunny   

Once again ur support has been second to none, even made me shed a few     

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

You are very welcome!!!!  All the best xxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

OMG I HAVE MISSED ALOT  
havent been on for a while  as i have had nothing to report , had 2 acidnts in 10 days dh was in  my car some1 run up the back of him then i wrote his car of last tue night due to a we fanny jumpin the junction .

so we have both got a bit of whiplash very sore .
any way look like things are going well so fare good luck to you all .



                                              jen


----------



## jend (jenny)

can you get my bubbles up ladie  pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## FairyDust2012

jend said:


> can you get my bubbles up ladie pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


got u up to 1877 or would u like some more to make it 1888 xxxx 

So sorry to hear about ur car accidents hun, xx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Sam just to let u know i think ur man is lovely for posting on here so he can care for u!!!!   xxxx


Metoyou ~ Im so sorry u are still spotting hun, i really hope things settle soon.. 

xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Morning lovely ladies

Thought i would let u know that we just had our call from the embryologist (sp) and we have 14 embies today     To say were pleased is an understatement!!!! 20 were injected out of the 24 as 2 were imature and 2 were fregmented...... so we only lost 6 to non fertilisation   

Hows everyone else doing this am??

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Wooohoooooooo 14 embies    you lucky girl!!!  That really is fantastic news Sam   

When's your ET booked for?

This really is the luckiest thread on FF girls  

Shill x


----------



## *Scooby*

Sam ~ 14 embies is fantastic news  well done you. Make sure you get lots of rest and plenty of fluids  

M&M ~ So glad your results came back good, there is definately someone watching over you  

Angie ~ Don't work too hard chick 

Danni ~ How you doing PUPO Princess 

Kizzy ~ You doing OK PUPO Princess 

x x x


----------



## poppy05

Sam       14 embies is bloody excellent, well done!!!!!!
whens tranfer? are you going to blast with them?

Scoobs, morning babe, im ok thanks, still got AF pains, but ive had them since before transfer so im not worrying (yet) ive had some sharp pains in my pubic bone area last night and this morn, not sure what it is, but assuming it all my bits healing?
how are you? x x 

Kizzy how you going girl? anything happening?


----------



## *Scooby*

Hi Danni ~ Sounds perfectly normal to me    Am suffering a bit this end have got tonsilitus and a cold   so feeling a bit sorry for myself.  Going stay in bed and watch movies I think  

xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ Yep were gonna take them all to blast.... well as many as possible   very pleased     All sounding good ur end hunny     

Sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

Oh scoobs you poor thing, i used to suffer terribly with tonsilitis, so know exactly how you feel, its the worst pain isnt it? 
and dont suppose you can take much either can you?
i hope you feel better soon babe      

Sam, oooh excellent, im sure you will get a fair few blasts out of your little embie family


----------



## *Scooby*

Hi Danni ~ Have got some low dosage antibiotics that I can take so started them yesterday, just waiting for them to kick in.

On the plus side am in bed watching DVD's that I haven't seen ................ starting with Hairspray   

You got any plans for this weekend 

Sam ~ Am sure you will get a few lovely blasts


----------



## poppy05

scoobs, thats good then, hopefully the anti d's will kick in soon, enjoy your dvd's  
we have no plans for this weekend no, im doing a little bit of light housework today, as have sat on my backside since ec last sat!  
i wont hoover or clean the floors, but have dusted, and put things away, and put some washing on, i want to change the bed, but im gonna get DH to do that.
im hoping the weather stays nice through til tomorrow, as we may go for a little walk somewhere with the dog, i cant stay in until test day next sunday!   im a bit paranoid about over doing it, or someone bumping into me, but at same time i dont want to wrap myself in cotton wool.
think i will be going round to see my mum alot next week, it gets me out, and she can make my lunches!


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~ Its so difficult as the clinics say just get on with your life normally, but you have to do what you feel comfortable with. I know I didn't do alot at all, rested alot, had the occassional walk but nothing to strenuous 

Your mum making lunches sounds good to me 

xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi all

Wow sam thats fanstastic news hun, What happens next?  What does blast mean (sorry girls) Does that mean all those are now babies?  I must read up on this...sorry for sounding dumb  


Good luck girls xxxx


----------



## poppy05

hi specialmum
check out my avatar pic, thats a blastocyst hunni
its the stage the embryo reaches before it implants, you get a much higher success rate of implantation with blasts
but risk losing them too trying to get to that stage, we had 4 embies, and 3 made blasts, we had 2 transferred
you can see by my pic that the blast is already hatching, so its prob implanted already by now, if its going to stay with me


----------



## FairyDust2012

Wow thanks Danni, its amazing isnt it!!  I wish u all the best sweetie!       
So if u didnt go to blast what would happen?

xxxx


----------



## poppy05

thankyou specialmum
if you dont go to blast then your embies are anything from 4 cell to 12 cell, i think? (can get more i  think though?)
i had 2 4 cell transferred last time
they are in you for alot longer before implanting, cos dont implant until blast stage
slighty lower pg percentage than if blast transfer
theres pro's and con's to both hun
if an embie doesn't make blast, then its highly unlikely it would've made it once transferre, so by getting them to blasts, they really can choose the best ones to put back, with earlier embies its difficult to tell which ones will go on x x


----------



## FairyDust2012

oh i see, thanks danni!!

Well its all very exciting isnt it!!  I wish u all the best of luck with ur treatments and ur embies,  Its wonderful!        



Specialmum aka Tracey xxxx


----------



## poppy05

hello lovelies x x

Im just sitting here thinking about things, and probably being even madder than i normally am    
Im quite a superstitious person, and something has just occured to me.....

Right, my lucky numbers are 4 and 7 ok?
my birthday is on a 14th and DH is on a 17th ok so far?  

I started my DR on 7th Jan (my nans birthday)!
1st scan, i had 14 follies, biggest measured 14mm, lining was 14mm, and the date i had it was 14th!
out of my 10 eggs, 7 were good to use, and we got 4 embies!
i had transfer on the 7th!
and i test on the 17th!

OMG talk about bizarre!

ok dont send the men in white coats round will ya!!  
DH thinks im mental, but i think that is really weird.

sorry had to share that with ya x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

I'm just doing a naughty post from work  (whilst waiting for our last flight to leave)
No time to do personals, but just wanted to say hi and....

*Sam*...Congratulations on 14 embies!!! That's brilliant!!!   xx

Must dash, but will try to catch up properly on my days off.

Love Angie xx


----------



## poppy05

oh god im only on day 2 of this damn wait, and im going mad already
i promised myself not to anylise anything
but since this afternoon the AF type pains have got worse
ive had PMT today, well ive had the hump put it that way
and my boobs are really sore
i know it means nothing, but what concerns me is the fact it is far to early to be any kind of pg symptom, so it has to be AF or pessaries?
AF isn't due yet anyway, so im not to concerned, but i just dont like feeling this way, it un nerves me
and in my head i know i had AF pain even before the embies went back in, so i dont know why im even posting this      
oh god its going ot be a long week  

sorry for the me post guys


----------



## poppy05

me 2 you

I dont know what to say babes, im so so very sorry, its so unfair you're going through this
and OMG your poor tummy, that looks nasty.
I know i cant say anything to make it better
but here's a big cuddle for you       
lots of love to you x x x


----------



## *Scooby*

Sam ~ Hope your feeling abit better honey  Hope your embies are doing well in the lab or lurve     Any news from the lab 

Danni  ~ How you doing PUPO Princess  Have you got some books and DVD's to watch to take away some of the time    

Kizzy ~ Thinking of you and praying for your result   

  to everyone else hope your doing OK


----------



## poppy05

hey scoobs
im doing ok, knicker watch has begun though! 
its so unsettling having AF pains, but i know it means nothing, and i would be telling anyone else this, so i should take my own advice, and stop worrying!  
i have been reading yes, and got loads of films to watch
im gonna set myself daily things to do, to try and while away some hours
as you know this is the worst part of the whole tx


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~ It is definately the worse part in terms of time seems to go so slowly and everyday seems like an age 

I found it I had things to do then it took my mind off things even if just for a few hours. The knicker checking doesn't stop either  AF pains are perfectly normal and can be seen as a good sign.

Its just so hard. Sending you some more                                                                                                                

Try and stay positive

x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Me2you~ Ur poor tummy   I hope ur docter can sort something out for an earlier scan sweetie    

Danni~ Hang in there hunny, not long now babe    

Scooby~ Feeling better today, still sore so just sitting in bed trying to get at max wellness for E/T. We are due a call in the morning to see how our little embies r doing     I was saying to Specialmum earlier that i've spent so long putting pregnancy & a baby on a perdistal that it all seems quite unreal at the moment.... can't believe that we have 14 little darlings sat in some clinic!!! They just don't feel like ours yet?!?! I guess it's just the empty feeling i have at the mo that doesn't help..... i'm so used to feeling full b4 E/C that it feels strange now    
Sorry i'm rambling now!!   Just all seems so far fetched as i never thought we'd get to this point..... hopefully it'll sink in a bit more after tomorrows call!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

well done Sam, good luck for ET

i was bad and tested early today - bfn - was dizzy all day yesterday so got my hopes up that it may show up early - IDIOT!!!  

now have spent day miserable cos of stupid thing i done - DP was mad cos he thought I was waiting til thurs our anniversary - which is a day later than official test day of 13th  

sorry girls - i did warn you last week i would be first bfn


----------



## poppy05

Kizzy, far to early, you naughty girl!  
come on PMA its not over yet babes


----------



## kizzymouse

sorry Danni, pma has never done me any good in the past I'm afraid.

will try and muster some up


----------



## poppy05

kizzy


----------



## *Scooby*

Kizzy ~ Think its too early so try not to fret too much. Lots of positive thoughts coming your way


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi girls

Just a quick one to say all the best sam and DF for tomorrow!!!                 Fourteen positive vibes for each embie hun!!   


Hi everyone else, Well had a nice time at parents..they are decorating at mo so got to de-stress by ripping some wall paper off  

Ordered some opk's and preggy tests from ebay to see whats happening, hopefully they will come soon!

Eating maltesers at mo  

good luck and take care xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Thanks for the luck SM   were just watching a film at the mo.... Mr Brooks... very good so far, just taken a loo break   Will let you know how i get on tomorrow                

Sam xxx

P.S~ I want ur maltesers!!


----------



## shill

Morning girls 

Just a few quick personals.... 

Me 2 you - I'm so so sorry hunny, I don't know what else to say really, such an awful time  

Sam - How are you feeling this morning?  Fingers crossed for that phone call     

Kizzi - How are you doing today?  I hope you're o.k. and feeling positive     

Danni - How's your 2WW going?

So, how is everyone this morning?  Did everyone have a good weekend?

Shill  x


----------



## kizzymouse

forgot to take my pessary last night - brown spotting this morning, its the beginning of the end.


----------



## shill

Oh Kizzi - not necessary hun, loads of ladies get brown spotting on the 2WW and well into pregnancy.  It's really common.

Phone the clinic and get their advice re the pessary.

Try to stay calm and strong


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Good morning ladies!

Well just had the call frm the lab..... so we now have....

4x 8cell grade 1
2x 6cell grade 1
2x 6 cell grade 2

6x 4cell ~ [email protected] 1
              [email protected] 3
              [email protected]

So the lab is taking them all to blast!!! He said we could see the 2x 4cell grade1 push on today to become 6 cell too.
I'm happy with this.... what do u girls think??

Kizzy~ As shill said spotting is common hunny, unfortunatlly there really is just no way of telling untill test day       

Shill~ Well as u can see got the call!! What do u think?? 

Sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

Sam thats brilliant babe, WOO HOO!!!!

Kizzy, like the girls have said, its not over yet, i know how your feeling and its not nice, heres a hug


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Thanks hunny..... can i ask you what u had at day 3 It's just you've gone onto have 2 fab blasts put back so will put my mind at rest if i knew what they started as   and how the others got on ect....  

Sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

hi sam, 2 were 8 cell 1 grade 1, and 1 grade 2
the other one was 12 cell grade 1
and the 4th one stopped dividing at 4 cell x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Thank you so much danni.... really makes me feel better   WOW a 12 cell!!! Is that what became ur hatching blast
God it's all so nerve racking!!!


----------



## poppy05

i know, when she said 12 cell, i cried!  
and yes i reckon that was the hatching one
but you have some fabby embies there hun
so is ET on wed?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Yep E/T on wed at 4pm!!! How nerve racking!! I really hope we have a few frosties too     although he did say that normally u can expect 30% to make it to blast so??
Wish he could update me tomorrow too and wed morning


----------



## shill

Hi Sam,  

I've never had enough embies to take to blast unfortunately.  Yours sound fab though!!!!  This time around we've got 3 x 3day frosties - 2 x 8 cell and 1 x 6, it'd be way too risky to take them to blast unfortunately so they're just going to thaw two and see what happens, if they survive then they'll go back (tomorrow  ) and if one or, god forbid, both perish, they'll thaw the third one.   God, I won't have any finger nails left tomorrow morning  

Sending loads of   to your embies, GO EMBIES GO


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

WOW shill... didn't realise it was all happening tomorrow!!! loads & loads of luck babe for a succesfull thaw                                                                                                                                                           

Really hope this all works out..... although this thread is so very lucky that i'm sure it will  

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

God Sam, I hope so 

Are you feeling better today, less sore?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Yes thanks much better..... i have a feeling that the pain wasn't down to E/C but rather the fact that i wasn't drinking enough   as i had shortness of breath, abdominal pain ect and since i've been drinking water like it's going out of fashion i've felt a lot better!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Excellent news


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello ladies....

My god I am going to start calling you girls hens, with all these eggs your collecting!! LOL 

Sam... Fab news about your 14 embies going to blasts, I bet you over the moon!! Good luck hun..

Danni.. How the 2ww going hun?  

Kizzy.. Hang in there hun      

You ladies are so chatty!!   I am some what a bit jealous about all your eggs!! Puts my 7 eggs and 3 embies to shame   Hopefully next time I can follow in your foot steps!

Got the rest of my egg share tests tomorrow... Then its a long 6 weeks wait for the results  

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi Sam WhooHoooooo hunny!  Wow they are dividing lovley arent they    As for the maltesers ive eaten them all lol  But i did think of u as i did  

Good luck everyone else xxxx


----------



## sarah30

Hi GUys 


Just  a quick post from me as still very sore!!!

EC went well today I got 20 eggs............ just waiting for the phone call tomorrow!!

Sarah x


----------



## Skybreeze

Well Done Sarah!!!! 20 eggs  
Good luck with the call tomorrow!
Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls 
        hope you are all well.
i had a fab wk/end went to see strictly come dancing live yesterday it was fantastic had a really good time.got bloods & baseline scan 2moz lets hope everything is ok and i can start stimms 2morrow nite  .

sarah30 well done on your 20 eggs lets hope they get jiggy in that dish   .

best of luck to everyone in ehatever stage you are all at        

                                    luv mariexx


----------



## kizzymouse

sorry to bring the lucky thread down - I had some brown spotting this morning, think witch is coming. i had to come home from work early as I was devastated by spotting, I know people keep saying it could be implantation - but I get brown spotting about 4-5 days b4 witch which is bang on time, plus I have af pains and a sore head, its all looking so bleak for lil bean  

congrats Sarah on your eggs!


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

Good luck today *Shill-* I hope it all goes well for you!!

Hope you are ok *Kizzy*, try and stay strong .

*Sam * and *Danni*- you really have a bumper crop there- I wish you so much luck and hope this is our time . Well done to *Sarah * too on all your eggs!!

*Marie*, hope scan and bloods go well and good luck for starting- you are on your way.

Thanks for updating my records Angie! Going up to get bloods etc done next week. Can"t wait to get started now. Hope your weight loss is going better than mine although now the weather is picking up can get out walking again instead of 

Hallo to Specialmum and big hallo to Scooby,Sparklequeen and WTBAM.

Hallo to everyone else I haven"t mentioned by name 

Dahlia x


----------



## sarah30

Just had the phone call !!

15 out of 20 have fertilised !!! WooHoo!! thats more than a football team  

They are going to ring me tomorrow to let me know what quality and how many have gone on to be embryos.

                    

Sarah x x


----------



## Dahlia

Wow,what a fantastic result Sarah!!



sarah30 said:


> 15 out of 20 have fertilised !!! WooHoo!! thats more than a football team


    

Dahlia x


----------



## Anjelissa

Morning all 

FINALLY I get to say some hello's !! 

Firsty, I just want to let you all know that I will posting the list again in a bit with the updates, but you may notice that we have one less person there. I don't know the circumstances behind it, but 'me 2 you' has been banned from FF. I only know this as I was asked not to re-add her when I next posted the list. Obviously whatever happened is confidential, so no amount of torture or bribery tempted Dizzi to crack  She is one tough mod. 
Seriously though, obviously it's not a decision that would have been taken lightly, and I respected that it is confidential, so I didn't ask. (I just vocalised my curiosity) 
Anyway...'me 2 you'... I wish you well if you're reading this somehow and hope that 2008 continues to be your year. x

Ok....a few personals....

*Sarah*.....15 out of 20 eggs!!! that's brilliant   and it's wonderful news that they're going to take them to blasts.  I only ever get a max of about 8-10 eggs and then only 1-2 fertilise, so I'm hoping for results like all you guys when we have our next (and last) go. x

*Dahlia*...hi hun, in answer to your question, no, my weight loss has kinda 'stuck'   I have actually put on 1lb too, so that means I have lost 6lbs (in 6weeks). I suppose 1lb a week isn't bad, as long as it keeps going! I knew it would get harder after 6lbs though, as that was just the extra weight I put on when I was off with my broken foot  Hope yours takes off for you soon too hun x

*Kizzy*...I know it's easier said than done, but hang in there hun  I hope it was just implantation blood and you get a lovely suprise in a couple of days   x

*Nathalie*....I know what you mean hun re/all these wonderful amounts of eggs!!! You sound like you usually have a similar result to me. I'm trying a short protocol this time as that is often supposed to increase the numbers a bit.  I hope you we both are up with the 'big guns' this time too   x

*Marie*....You lucky thing, going to Strictly Come Dancing   Both myself and DH were both hooked when it was on!! I bet you had a great time!  Good luck for your start of stimms tonight x

*Sam*...That's wonderful news that they are taking your embies to blast hun!!   Lots of luck for ET tomorrow  I think next time we are going to definately 'push it' a bit, even if we only get very low fertilisation rates, we want to make it past a 2 day transfer (which is all we've managed in the past) I just think that obviously if the little 2day old embies aren't making it inside me and implanting (after 3 goes), then maybe older stronger ones may have more of a chance. 
You've had wonderful results hun!! Lots and lots of luck for your ET  xx

*Shill*....Lots and lots of luck for your ET today hun  not long now and you'll be PUPO  x

*Danni*...All I will say is....STAY AWAY FROM THEM!!!!!  not long now hunny  x

*WTBAM*....We haven't heard from you for ages!!! I hope all's well with you and lots of luck for your scan today hun x

*Scoobs & Sparkles*....as per normal...hope you mummys are well ...Sparkles...haven't heard from you for ages!!!...pop in and drop us a line!! we need the 'lucky mummy vibes'!!! 

*Everyone not mentioned above*...Hi all  I only read back a few pages, so I'm sorry if I didn't mention you, but hope you're all well  x

As for me, I'm on 3days off now, then go back for a day and then have another 2 days off!!! Yipee!!! 
The last 2 days are AL as we have a wedding to go to at St.Pauls Cathedral!!!  How posh is that!!  

I'm meeting a friend for a late lunch today at 3pm which'll be nice 

I should get the results of all the 2 blood tests I had at GP's today or tomorrow. They already told me that one of them was negative, but they hadn't yet had the 2nd lot back as it was made up of a few different tests. I then have my NK cell tests at HH in a couple of weeks. In a way, I hope at least one of them comes back positive, as at least then they will have found something that can be treated! 

Anyway, only 5 months and we will be having our last go!  I have so far managed to book 3 weeks off work with AL and swaps, I am trying to get from 9th Aug - 9th Sept, so that (cycle permitting) I will be off for most of the whole tx  It'll also hopefully be nice weather then, so will be a lovely time to have a month off   I just want it to be as relaxed and easy as possible this time 

Right, off to do 'stuff' now 

Have a good day all 

I'll post the list a bit later 

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Hello!

Just wanted to pass on some lucky mummy vibes to everyone     

And also to say congrats to Sarah and Sam to their embies, and good luck to Shill today for her ET and Danni for her 2ww and Kizzy - its not over yet and good luck to WTBAM for her scan today.    

Lots of   and  to everyone else (especailly Angie and Scoobs )- im still reading, just not posting as much as i did - there are so many of us!

Ive got my scan next Wednesday - i sooooo want it to come NOW!  Luckily the spotting has subsided although im still getting it on and off. Think im just going to be one of those awkward customers!   We are moving in about 3 weeks! Surrounded in boxes at the mo under strict instructions not to lift anything remotely heavy! 

Love to all

Sparkles xx*


----------



## Anjelissa

*Sparkles*......Hiya hun!!!  It's so lovely to hear from you  and thanks for all the 'good luck mummy vibes' 
I don't envy you moving!! We did it 6mths ago, and we have both now agreed that we are staying put for YEARS!!! 
It'll be so lovely for you though, as they say, new house, new baby etc etc.. 
As for you wanting your little one to come NOW!!  BE PATIENT!!  enjoy being pg, you will have many many years of being a mummy to look forward to! Enjoy being pg for now, and stop being impatient lol!!! 
Lots and lots of luck for you scan hun, I bet it's so exciting! 

Lots of love Angie xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Just a quickie as i'm off out for the first time in what feels like forever!!  

Angie~ Thanks for updating us on whats going on with me2you.... All very mysterious!!   Good luck for ur blood results hunny  

Sparkles~ OMG i can't believe ur twelve week scan is nearlly here!!! Seems to be going so quick!! 

Sarah~ Fantastic news on ur embies hunny    
The wait to blast seems to last forever!!! Good luck for some great ones     

thats it for the mo girlies..... have been testing with hpt since doing my trigger last wed as i want to know that it's def out when i test so there are no doubts in my head!! Well the line is all but gone today so i'm thinking by tomorrow it should be gone.... does this seem very quick to you girls?? Don't get me wrong i'm not worried ect just seems quite quick!!   

Sam xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Thanks hun  I did actually mean i wanted my scan to come NOW - not the babies!   Im not ready for that yet!  Like you say, i really want to enjoy being pregnant, so no, i dont want them just yet, about 25 more weeks will be just fine thank you!  

I think im starting to understand how stressful this moving thing is....DH gets stressed at everything bless him, so im just trying to chill, heck - we've still got 3 weeks left yet - thats plenty of time to pack...isnt it? *


----------



## Anjelissa

♥sparklequeen♥ said:


> *Thanks hun  I did actually mean i wanted my scan to come NOW - not the babies!   Im not ready for that yet!  Like you say, i really want to enjoy being pregnant, so no, i dont want them just yet, about 25 more weeks will be just fine thank you!
> 
> I think im starting to understand how stressful this moving thing is....DH gets stressed at everything bless him, so im just trying to chill, heck - we've still got 3 weeks left yet - thats plenty of time to pack...isnt it? *


lmao!!!!  oh, sorry hun!! I got that totally wrong!! x

Off to post list now btw x

Ang x


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*...............3rd ICSI Dec 07    *(20wk scan 7th April)*
*Sparklequeen*......ICSI Nov/Dec 07    *TWINS!!* *(12wk scan 20th Feb)*
*WTBAM*...............2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    *(nx scan 12th Feb)*
*Danni29*..............3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08    
*Shill*..........................FET Jan 08  *(ET 12th Feb)*
*♥samonthemoon♥ *.....ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Test 25th Feb)*

*Kizzymouse*..............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  sending you & DP lots of love xx 
*Niamh84*...................IVF Feb08  *(ET 13th Feb)* 
*Angel129*..................AI Feb 08  *(DI 7th Feb)*
*Sarah30*...................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(ET 14th Feb)*
*Marie 76*...................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(EC 25th Feb?) *
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(Start stimms 5th Feb)* 
*Celeste *...................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08 *(Start Stimms 13th Feb)*
*EMERALDEYES *.........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stimms 9th Jan, awaiting update)* 
*Kats*.........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 
*Kes21*......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08   
*TracyS*....................1st IVF Feb/March 08  *(start nasal spray 20th Feb)*
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Minxy (Natasha)*......6th IVF Feb/March 08  *(start 13th March)*
*M&M*.......................Hopefully starting IVF again in next couple of months  
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) March/April 08 
*jend*........................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*................ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*...........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Specialmum*............Consultant appointment July 08/More tests in the meantime 
*Wigantwo*................Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*..................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *.......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*....................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE FOUR! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM & Danni !!!! *


----------



## Anjelissa

PS....I was doing a bit of 'digging/research' to update the list and noticed that Niamh84 has her ET 13th Feb too!!!

Lots and lots of luck to you hun  

Love Angie xxx


----------



## suemac38

Hello sorry i have not been about for a while but i would so love to be part of this great lucky thread is that ok

Wow it is all going on in this thread   

A little about me i have been stimming for a week today & feel very bloated, get ramdom headaches, want to sleep all day, drinking tons of water - hence spending the day on the loo , eating brazil nuts, drinking pineapple juice, drinking milk & putting hot water bottle on my belly every now & then. I was saying the other day to a freind that if they said stand on one foot & hop for half an hour i would do it if i thought it would work    Is there anything else i could be doing to help?? I am also doing acupucture once a week.

I have been getting the odd twinges around my ovaries but apart from the bloating not alot is there anything else i should be expecting to happen?

I have my first stimming scan tommorrow & hope it is all going as planned. If all goes well ec should be next week some time.

Sorry for the me, me, me post but now i have found you i will catch up with you all & keep up as much as i can.

Love to all  

Sue XX


----------



## Anjelissa

Welcome back Sue  
Lovely to see you here hun  
Lots and lots of luck with your tx x

Love Angie xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Hi Sue  Hope your scan goes well tomorrow hun  I think you've covered the things to be doing whilst stimming!  All i did was take CoQ10 and whey to go protein drinks!

Good luck Niamh for ET *


----------



## suemac38

Thanks Angie & Sparklequeen for your welcome.

Sparklequeen - good luck hun for your next scan. Will be thinking of you    

Love Sue XX


----------



## Angel129

Hi Sue ( And Will and Jasp   ) !

Fancy seeing you here  

Good luck with the stimming.  It really helped me to feel more like myself again after d/r.  I also take fish oil tabs 1000mg a day and Zita West vits also.  I don't know that it helped but as you said sometime it is mind over matter and if you think it will help and it helps you to stay positive then go for it.  I think the accupuncture really helped me as well if nothing else just to relax, and with my seasonal allergies, which obviously has nothing to do with IVF.

Anyway,  good luck babes!

Love,

Angiexxx
(Faith and Phoenix)


----------



## Angel129

Meant to say that we had our AI on 7/2 (thanks for updating the list Angie   )  but not holding out too much hope.  Not to be too graffic but we had a syringe malfunction   so we are just looking forward to next month really when we can try again.  I'll be testing on 22/2 when AF is due.  Otherwise it'll be waiting for our next smiley face.

Love and luck to everyone,

Angiexxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Put me down for a bfn angie, af here, lil bean has left the building


----------



## Angel129

Ah Kizzy,

I'm so very sorry to read your news!  Please know that I'm thinking of you.

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*aw kizzy - im so sorry af is here. I know its not enough, but have a huggle - i hope it makes you feel better

                                       

*


----------



## Anjelissa

Oh Kizzy hun, I'm so so very sorry       
As others have said, there really aren't any words that will help, but I'm thinking of you xx
I always feel though that knowing that others here really do know how you are feeling right now helps a bit  

Lots and lots of love hun xxxx


----------



## Dahlia

Ah Kizzy    

  

So so sorry to read this. 

Dahlia x


----------



## suemac38

Kizzymouse - so sorry to read your af has arrived hun. My thoughts are going out to you.     

Hi Angie & hello to Faith and Phoenix from William & Jasper 
Long time no speak & here we meet again on this very lucky thread. Thanks for your good luck wishes as any luck is greatly accepted. I will cross everything for a BFP for you    

Good luck  

Love Sue XX


----------



## poppy05

oh Kizzy babes, im so very sorry    thoughts are with you and DH


----------



## Skybreeze

Kizzy.... I am so so sorry hun        My heart ges out to you   Take care both

Love Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Kizzy~ I'm really sorry sweetpea     Thinking of you & DH and always here if u need a chat


----------



## kizzymouse

Told you girls I'd be first bfn didnt I??

It just seems that its not meant to happen for us.

Only one go left 

Feel crap but at work so gotta put on a normal face at least I'm off thurs as had booked it of to originally test then.

I hate this!! 

good luck to all you lovely girls, wishing you all bfps for 2008


----------



## sarah30

Kizzy

I am sorry hun,     

Sarah x


----------



## shill

Oh Kizzy, I'm so so surry hunny.  Nothing I can say will make you feel better, but know that we all care and are thinking of you


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Shill~ how did u get on today hunny??   

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Really well thanks    They thawed two of our three frosties and both little chaps survived so we're over the moon    Bill & Ben are now onboard


----------



## poppy05

congrats shill, well done

PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO


----------



## Angel129

Oh Shill,

Best of luck with your two little embies!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

FANTATIC NEW HUNNY   ENJOY BEING PUPR..... Thats pregnant untill proven right   jut a little something i'm trying on for size 

Sam xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

kizzy am sorry  hun  stay strong x




and all you lot with 16 and 20 eggs how goods that .
i must see the docs when i go back up i only ever got bloody 6 ......... good luck to you all x


----------



## Skybreeze

Shill... Thats fantastic news!! Well done embies!  Good luck!! PUPO!!!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

can i just ask all you ladies that got alot of eggs what supplements did you take or did you take anything else


----------



## FairyDust2012

Thanks angie for adding me to the list!!  my consultant app is the 17th july hun,  proberely will be put back again b4 then lol

Sam ~ PUPR!!!  Love it!  Can i be that too Hahahahaha  Wishing u so much luck for tom!!  


Kizzy ~ Im so sorry hun, i hope next time works for u,    

Hi everyone, just trying to deal with a horrid cold at mo but doesnt stop me cleaning the house lol

       Good luck to everyone!! xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

SM~ Ah thanks so much hunny bun   Yes you can be PUPR   

Jend~ I was taking pregnacare but to be totally honest i've been so slack lately i definatlly wouldn't put it down to that!! Just a wheat bag ect really   Sorry if thats not much help sweetie  

Sam xxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hello All,

Kizzy - I'm so sorry the news wasn't better for you.   Unfortunately I know only too well what it feels like. I wish there was something I could do to make it better for you. You and DH are in my thoughts.  

Sam - All the best for ET today.     Hoping you get some brilliant blasts.

Shil - PUPO! Congrats, sounds like you have two good embies on board. Good luck on your 2ww. 

Sarah - Wow, 15 little embies, well done. Hope you get some good ones form that crop.

Sue - Good luck with your stimms scan. 

Danni -    How are you? Hope the madness has not got to yet! Not long to go now. Keeping all crossed for you. 

Angie - Thanks for updating me on the list, not that I asked but you've obviously been doing your homework!  How's things with you? Did you get your blood results?

Hello to everyone else reading.

Not much going on with me. Desperately trying to loose weight and not getting very far. It's seems to be staying very static, which is annoying when I've increased my exercise levels and feel like I'm hardly eating anything anyway!  Also willing AF to hurry up and show so that I can go for my repeat Inhibin B blood test but I just know she'll be late as I want her to show!

M&M


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Michaela   (btw, I always think I get the 'a' and 'e' in the wrong place in yr name   so pls forgive me if so   )

I'm the same as you hun re/weight, mine has kinda stuck   I have actually put on 1lb too!!
I think the 6lbs I have lost was just the extra I put on whilst off with my broken foot, so the rest will probably go even slower   (so far it's been equivalent to 1lb a week)  

As for the list, yeh, I do a bit of 'research' from time to time to keep it updated   I always used to like knowing where people were at in other threads when someone did the list, so I hope everyone feels the same here.   It's so hard for everyone to keep up with who's where when so many people are on tx, that it's easier to look back at a list. I certainly couldn't do more than one though!! (I was thinking of offering to do one in our Bunny thread, but I just wouldn't have the time to do 2!)

Anyway, have a good day hun xx

Love Angie xxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi Angie, 

Yep, you've spelt my name correctly, so don't worry.  After 36 years with this name I'm more than used to people getting it wrong, not just with spelling with pronunciation as well. You wouldn't believe some of the things I've been called and that's not when people are swearing at me!!  

Annoying on the weight loss front isn't it!   Yes, I'm about 1lb a week too if I'm lucky but I guess 1lb is better than nothing. I've walked loads this week, been swimming,(with Suedulux), and am doing a Pilates class tonight so I'm hoping  that maybe this week I'll have lost a little bit more. However, DH and I are going out tomorrow night for a Valentines meal and the restaurant we're going to does absolutely gorgeous food so think I may put on rather than loose!   You have an excuse for your weight loss being slow with the time off for your toe, so don't be too hard on yourself, I think you've done well. certainly better than me!

I def like reading where people are up to with tx etc, so yes the list is good. Thanks for doing it. There are so many of us on this thread it must be hard.  

Are you off work today? Hope you have a good day. Any plans?

Michaela xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Hi girls,

Just thought i'd fill you in   Were not having E/T till 4pm but my lovely embriologist called just now to update me as he didn't want me worrying all day  

We have 4 scrummy blasts already        2which wil be going back & 2 which he's going to freeze for us   ............ and......... We have 9   that are now between the morola/blast stage which he's going to grow on tomorrow to see how many of them get to blast!!! He said he'll keep checking on them and as soon as they reach blast he'll freeze them as he goes along!!! OMFG.... I'M SO DELIRIOUSLY HAPPY!!!!! THAT HAS JUST MADE MY DAY!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats amazing news Sam!!!!                           

Good luck with ET, I hope the other catch up nicely! 

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

Well all 15 fertilised have gone on to make embryo's grading 1 to 3. Gonna see how many go on to make 6 to 8 cell tomorrow and ET is booked for 10 am.

Yeah !!!!!

Sarah x


----------



## kizzymouse

congrats Sam, well done honey

I wont be around much so just wishing you all luck, its too hard staying on a positive thread  Sorry

AF is awful just awful, bleeding so much, my lil precious is gone


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya. 

Kizzy, so sorry to hear your news hun, it's such a horrible time. Take some time out and you will feel better soon.  

Sarah, great news hun! 15 is fab!!! Will you go to blast if they all carry on so well!?

Sam, also brill news hun!!! So pleased for you!!! Roll on the end of the 2ww!!! wooohooo!!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you all ok!! Boo has been ill with an ear & chest infection and I'm still feeling rough, I have 5 coldsores on my top and bottom lip as well  

Cant wait to get started with tx though......!

x


----------



## Anjelissa

Kizzy.....

I just wanted to send you more       and totally understand why you have to take a break from here   
Please pop in from time to time (when you are ready) just to let us know how you are.
I know exactly how you feel, as I always pull away from here for a while after a BFN too as it's all too raw and close to home  . 
Please know though that this thread isn't just about BFP's hun, and although it's wonderful that we have some lovely lucky ladies here to show us that it DOES and CAN happen, there will be far more of us here without bfp's than with them,   I just feel sometimes it's nice to be amongst (well amongst in cyber terms) friends who truly understand how you feel. 
I hope AF eases up soon too  I've been there 3 times now, and know it almost feels like it's adding insult to injury  

I hope the next route/path you take brings you your dream hun  

Lots of love,

Angie xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Sarah.... Great news aboutyour lovely embies... Good luck hun!!! 

Kizzy... I know it hard to stay positive after a BFN, I remember it well. It does get easier though.. Take care and dont be a stranger!

Kate.... 5 coldsores! You poor thing! Oh I bet they hurt.... Hugs to boo as well, poor little thing, I know what you mean about want to start tx! Roll on April!  

Had the rest of my bloods done yesterday, all 8 vials!   I always have trouble getting blood, so they took 5 from my arm.... then the blood flow stopped   They tried the other arm... Nothing, had a good dig though...   Didnt even bleed when the needle came out... So they finally got it from my hand... Which is now a funny shade of purple!   Along with my arms... Thank god its not the summer, I look like a druggy! lol! Just 3 to 6 weeks for the results now  

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## shill

Afternoon girls, 

Sam - oh. my. god. you'll be reunited with your bubs in less than an hour, how exciting!!!  I can't believe your results, you and Moonman clearly produce some quality embies, what an enviable position to be in you lucky lady!  Sending  for your 2WW and beyond   

Sarah - 15 fertilised!  What a result!  they continue to grow/divide well   

You girls on this thread are amazing, you all produce so many eggs and so many of them go on to fertilise.  You'll have to share your secrets with me next time around!

Kizzy -  Big  to you.  Can totally understand you wanting to pull back a bit.  It's a horrible time. Take care of yourself  

Natalie - Good luck with your blood results    8 vials   bloody hell  

Kateag - Sorry to hear about Boo being ill and you having 5 cold sores, you poor things.  Hope you're on the mend soon and fighting fit for tx  

M&M - Good luck with the weight loss, it's tough though isn't it  

Specialmum - your appointment with the consultant is on my birthday    Hope your cold clears up soon  

Scoobs - How are things with you?

Sparklequeen - Same to you, how are things?

WTBAM - And again, haven't heard from you in a while, how are you?

Angie - Thanks once again for keeping the list up to date    Any news/goss from you?

Thanks for your support everyone, it really does mean a lot.  Having this site and you guys is making this whole process a million times easier than doing it alone.  Well, not alone, but no matter how well meaning your friends/family are if they haven't had any IF issues they just don't understand what it feels like.  So thank you - I feel a group hug coming on  

Shill


----------



## *Scooby*

Sorry I have been AWOL am away with work and its manic and I am not finding any time to post. Have just read back a little bit so a few personals................

Kizzy ~ Am so sorry to read your news 

Shill ~ Well done on having Bill and Ben on board  

Angie ~ That wedding sounds really posh  

Sparkles ~ Don't you go packing too many boxes, you here me missus  

Danni ~ Hope your doing OK PUPO Princess  

Sarah ~ Well done on your football team 

Natalie ~  with your bloods

x x x


----------



## poppy05

sorry ive been quiet
i have had some spotting today
so far only brown bitty discharge (sorry tmi)
and its all gone now
but its really upset me and scared me
so please forgive me for not posting or doing personals
i am thinking of you all though x x x


----------



## shill

Oh Danni    Try not to worry (ridiculous thing to say I know).  Can you put your feet up and rest?


----------



## Anjelissa

Danni  

I've just text you  
I wish I could make the nx couple of days go quicker for you  

I'm hoping and wishing so hard 4 u  

Love Angie xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~ Try and rest up, just remember its quiet common in early pregnancy. Sending you lots of hugs 

xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ So sorry ur feeling down sweetie   As the others have said, just rest up & remember how common it is  

Sarah~ Well done on such a bumper crop hun!!!  

Shill~ You resting up babe?? So glad ur my 2ww buddy   Man ur good at personals!!! I get so confussed!!   

Well i've just had 2 expanding blasts put back   So now officially PUPR     All went well... very easy not much to tell really   He said they were ready to hatch so thats good   Am in bed now sitting on here!! I really don't think i can lay on my back for the next 3 days in bed   Will prob just take it very easy.... sit onthe sofa ect  

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Oh Sam soooo pleased it went well and you have two of your beautiful embies back on board   

Know what you mean about the whole 3 day bed rest thing.  Our clinic said just go about things as normal, but take it easy, no swimming, running etc. but then Zita West says 3 days in bed, no hoovering, no sex etc. etc.  So I'm gonna try for somewhere in the middle.  I'm having the first three days on the sofa and then will gradually get a bit more mobile and then go out and about next week doing nice things - like lunch    I've got lots of books and films to watch and I'm already half way through PS I Love You which is just a fab read btw, bit weepy though  

Take it easy chick and speak soon

Shill


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all, just a few personals as am off out in a few mins with my friend and my SIL 

*Sam*, that's brilliant news!!!    I hope the next 12 days go quickly for you  x

*Sarah*...That's incredible, 15!! (I think I'd die of shock if that was me!!!)  Lots and lots of luck for ET tomorrow  x

*Natalie*...I sympathise with you re/all the blood tests hun, I've had quite a lot lately too and one test alone was 6vials!! I have some more next week too. Lots of  to you and good luck for the results x

*Shill*...Congrats on being PUPO  (I can't remember if I've congratulated you already or not )  x

*Kate*...I'm sorry that you and little Holly Boo are both ill   I hope you get better soon x

*Kizzy*...more    for you xx

*Danni*...I'm thinking of you LOTS!! Hope yr ok  xx

Hi everyone else and sorry if I missed any important news x

Love Angie x


----------



## Cate1976

Got home from holiday 3 hours ago.  It was ok.  Would have been brilliant if it hadn't been for the news we got on Saturday morning.  My Nan died last Friday 11pm.  It's slowly sinking in and it's hurting so bad.  Nan and I were so close.  I know she's not in any pain or suffering and she only had 5 weeks with little quality of life and that I was fortunate to get to 31 with 1 Grandparent still living.  I know that seeing me getting married made her happy, but I'm the only one of her Grandchildren that she didn't see having a baby.  Cousin's wife is due #2 in April and my sister is due #2 in Auguast.  I've had to take the photo of Nan with my niece off the mantlepiece because I can't look at it.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Oh Cate, i'm so sorry to hear about ur nan sweetie   sending you lots of big hugs at this hard time    

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Danni - how you doing today?   

Cate - So sorry to read about your Nan


----------



## Anjelissa

*Cate*...I'm so sorry to hear of your sad news hun 

*Danni*....I hope you're ok and there's been no more spotting 

*Sarah*...lots of luck for ET today hun 

Love Angie xx


----------



## poppy05

Good morning girls

Well im still spotting brown stuff
I did a test on Tues as i was curious, and it was negative  
An ive tested today and its a       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
I am shocked, happy, scared, but i am bloody pregnant!!!!!!!!!
I cannot believe it, i so thought it was all over lastnight, to the point where DH was really worried about me
ive not eaten ive been sick with worry
but my naughty embie/s have stuck!!! OMG!

Thankyou so so so much for all your  support
And im sending hugs to all of you      

My official test day is Sat, so wont post on the BFP thread until then, but i couldn' hold out til sat to tell you all  

All my love a very happy Danni x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Danni - im soooo pleased for you hun - ive said it already, but im made up for you and DH! CONGRATULATIONS!

*


----------



## *Scooby*

[fly]*OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG  *  [/fly]​
[fly]              ​
*Danni* ~ Am so pleased for you, you must be on  I won't tell you off for testing early as its only a couple of days, am so so so so so so chuffed for you sweetie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! OMG OMG OMG        YAY MUMMY DANNI!!! So pleased for you sweetie   So what day r u on now?? i mean how old r the embies today?? God thats just fantastic news.....made my morning!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Danni!!!!!                                    

Thats amazing!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!     

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## shill

Yay    Danni that's fantastic news, you had us all worried there for a minute  

So so pleased for you and DH


----------



## Cate1976

CONGRATULATIONS DANNI, Am so pleased for you and your DH. The success stories give me hope.


----------



## Anjelissa

I have said this already via text, but I'm gonna bl~~dy well say it again, coz I'm SOOOOOOO excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*DANNI!!!!!!!!....WAHOOIE!!!!!! MASSIVE, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH!!! XXXXXX* 
                                                                     

I can't tell you how excited and pleased I am for you hunny!! We both went through our last BFN's together and now you've only gone and bl~~dy well done it!!!   (and I bet it's twinnies!! or triplets!!  ) I got all tearful when I got your text!!! I can't wait to see you and give you a huge hug!!!

All my love to you hunny xx

Angie xx


----------



## sarah30

*OMG OMG OMG OMG WELL DONE DANNI I AM SOOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU IT IS SO DESERVED........ NAUGHTY YOU FOR MAKING ME CRY WHEN I SAW THE PICTURE THIS MORNING   *

Well guys just back in from ET it all went smoothly. I have 2 x grade 1 8 cell embryo's on board and 5 were good enough to freeze Woo Hoo!!!!

catch up properly tomorrow

Sarah x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Well done Sarah!!! Good luck with your 2ww!!!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Congratulations Sarah  
Lots and lots of luck hun    
I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you  

Love Angie xx


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*...............3rd ICSI Dec 07    *(20wk scan 7th April)*
*Sparklequeen*......ICSI Nov/Dec 07    *TWINS!!* *(12wk scan 20th Feb)*
*WTBAM*...............2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    *(nx scan 12th Feb)*
*Danni29*..............3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08    
*Shill*..........................FET Jan 08  *(ET 12th Feb)*
*♥samonthemoon♥ *.....ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Test 25th Feb)*
*Sarah30*....................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(Test 1st March)*
*Niamh84*...................IVF Feb08  *(ET 13th Feb)* 
*Angel129*..................AI Feb 08  *(DI 7th Feb)*
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(EC 19th Feb)*
*Marie 76*...................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(EC 25th Feb?) *
*Celeste *...................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08 *(Start Stimms 13th Feb)*
*EMERALDEYES *.........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stimms 9th Jan, awaiting update)* 
*Kats*.........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 

*Kizzymouse*..............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  (Starting again soon) Sending you & DP lots of love xx 
*Kes21*......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*TracyS*....................1st IVF Feb/March 08  *(start nasal spray 20th Feb)*
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Minxy (Natasha)*......6th IVF Feb/March 08  *(start 13th March)*
*M&M*.......................Hopefully starting IVF again in next couple of months  
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) March/April 08 
*jend*........................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*................ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*...........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Specialmum*............Consultant appointment July 08/More tests in the meantime 
*Wigantwo*................Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*..................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *.......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*....................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE FOUR! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM & Danni !!!! *


----------



## suemac38

Hi all 

Wow Danni that is fab news i am so very happy for you i really am. Well done.   

Sarah - So you are now officially PUPO well done hun & 5 to freeze that is fab news.

Hi to all the other lovelies on here i will catch up soon just so tired at the mo.

Well lets tell you about my scan yesterday-

Well what a day was yesterday!!!! my scan was nearly an hour late & then they wrote me out the script for more drugs as they upped my drugs & i did not have enough. Then an hour & half wait in the pharmacy. Got on the tube only to get stuck in a tunnel for about 40 mins!!!  due to a train loosing it's forward motion!!!  It turned into a bit of a day. I felt really rough by time i had got home as i had not managed to drink lots of fluids like i had been all week & i had a huge headache. We then had to do my bigger injection & it made me feel rough & i then sulked for the evening & went to bed with my relaxation cd.  

They gave me my file yesterday so i sat & copied my scan results & here they are.
Lining of 8.6

Left side 
1 x 14mm
1 x 12mm
1 x 11mm
1 x 10 mm
2 under 10mm

Right side ( side that had my ruptured cyst on)
1 x 10mm
2 under 10mm

What do you all reckon is that ok they seemed quite happy with it they have upped my drugs i expect so they can fit me in with there schedule to have ec beginiing of next week.

Had acupuncture this morning & feel tired so i think that i will end up having a nap at somepoint.  It has helped get rid of my constant headache as she put one right between my eyes  

I am getting quite nervous now as i was just sailing along & so busy with all the different guests & Dh having been at home after his tonsil op & now i have realised how close it is & i am in shock a bit!!  

Anyway better get on & stop nagging.

Speak soon

Love Sue XXX


----------



## Skybreeze

That looks really good Sue!!! I would be happy with that... Hope the higher dose gives them a boost..

Good luck
Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38

Natalie

Thanks hun i am hoping that that this higher dose makes them grow & grow      

Love Sue XX


----------



## shill

*Sarah* - congrats on having 2 lovely embies on board  Sending lots of  for your 2WW  

*Sue* - I'd definitely be pleased with that progress, and you'd be surprised how quickly they grow. Hope your headache clears soon and good luck for EC


----------



## suemac38

shill - thanks very much for your kind thoughts.   

Sue XX


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls 
danni              what a valentine's pressie.

cate i'm sorry to hear your sad news thinking of you  .



happy valentines day to you all



luv mariexx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks marie.  I had a good cry earlier while listening to some worship music and looking at the picture of Nan and my Niece which back on the mantlepiece.  Met up with the senior leader of the church I go to earlier and he was as brilliant as always.  He said that atking photos down is avoidance which isn't a good thing.  I'm feeling a little better now and I will get through my grief.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Big hugs cate for being strong     

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Cate ~ Sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family at this hard time  

xxxx


----------



## poppy05

thinking of you cate hunni


----------



## Skybreeze

I am so sorry for your loss Cate...     

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for the messges.  I will get through this and hopefully before too long.  I hate being down.  I'm usually a lively outgoing person and I haven't been for a few months.  Was hoping to come home from holiday being the lively outgoing person that my friends know.


----------



## sarah30

Cate - So sorry for your loss hun     thinking of you at this difficult time.

Sarah x x


----------



## suemac38

Cate - So sorry for your loss & just try to think that she will be watching over you. thinking of you.   

Love Sue XX


----------



## poppy05

sue good luck with your scan today hunni


----------



## suemac38

Danni29

Thanks hun i am really nervous as this is really it!! all this stabbing with needles is coming to an end   & the next bit is nearly here. Gosh this time next week i should be PUPO & that is just something everyone else has been.

Love Sue XX


----------



## poppy05

Awww dont be nervous babes, enjoy it, cos when your PUPO the stress really begins!  
I really hope you have loads of juicy follies in there today, so exciting


----------



## vikki75

hi danni hows it going ?? 

i got my AF to come back to me she left my all january buts come back to me yesterday 
going for my bloods tomorrow     cant wait im so relieved now cos it means i can go forward xx


----------



## Dahlia

Wow Congratulations Danni 

  

Great news there girl, take good care of yourself.

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Cate    Have replied to you on NI thread.

Sue- scan results look fine to me!   

Sarah -good luck for you 2ww.

Best of luck to Shill too- how are you doing? 

Hallo to everyone else. Positive thinking goes a long way. Love the revised list.

Ps hope you are ok Kizzy. Look forward to chatting to you after your "time out"   

Dahlia x


----------



## suemac38

HI ya just a quickie from me

Had scan today & the follies are still growing ok & the left ones all grew by 4mm which they seemed happy with there are eight there now between 10mm & 18mm. Right hand side is still struggling bless it   just 3-4 under 10mm. My lining is also 10.5b.(does anyone know what the b means??) They have told me to take my trigger injection Sunday at 11.30pm & ec is Tuesday at 11.30am so OMG here goes!! Anyone had sizes like this at this stage & got positive stories Just need a bit of reassurance  

Also anymore tips about helping apart from water, milk, lots of protein & hot water bottles on the belly & back??

Hope you are all doing well. sorry for the me post i will catch up over the weekend.

Have a good weekend

Sue XX


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

So Danni~ Official test day then   Have you posted on the BFP thread yet So excited for you babe   could use a little reassurance this end though..... i just don't think i have any symptoms Boobs r a little sore, worse when i take my bra off.... AF type cramps every now and then but think thats the cyclogest?? Jut feel like i'm going   already!!!    

Hows everyone else this sunny wkend??

Sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

Sam, yes ive posted on there babe  
Right now listen to me.....
on my last cycle i had every symptom you could think of, and it was BFN
this time ive had nothing at all, and look at me  
my boobs hurt for a while but that has worn off, in last 2 days i have had sensitive teeth? dunno if thats a pg symptom though?
i pee more often, and gone off my food, but thats all
dont be worrying yourself about smptoms,


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Just feel so emotional am   at the mo   Very unlike me but i feel so nervous & anxious.... maybe i didn't realise how much i had pinned on this?? These last few weeks have been so full-on and it feels like the whole time we've been ttc has now come down to these 2w!! So much pressure!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*...............3rd ICSI Dec 07    *(20wk scan 7th April)*
*Sparklequeen*......ICSI Nov/Dec 07    *TWINS!!* *(12wk scan 20th Feb)*
*WTBAM*...............2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    *(nx scan 12th Feb)*
*Danni29*..............3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08    
*♥samonthemoon♥ *.....ICSI Dec07/Jan08   
*Shill*..........................FET Jan 08  *(Test 26th Feb)*
*Niamh84*...................IVF Feb08  *(Test 28th Feb)*
*Sarah30*....................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(Test 1st March)*
*Angel129*..................AI Feb 08  *(DI 7th Feb)*
*suemac38*................IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(ET 21st Feb)*
*Marie 76*...................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(EC 25th Feb?) *
*Celeste *...................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08 *(Start Stimms 13th Feb)*
*EMERALDEYES *.........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stimms 9th Jan, awaiting update)* 
*Kats*.........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 

*Kizzymouse*..............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  (Starting again soon) Sending you & DP lots of love xx 
*Kes21*......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*TracyS*....................1st IVF Feb/March 08  *(start nasal spray 20th Feb)*
*josiem*.....................ICSI Feb 08 
*Minxy (Natasha)*......6th IVF Feb/March 08  *(start 13th March)*
*M&M*.......................Hopefully starting IVF again in next couple of months  
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) March/April 08 
*jend*........................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*................ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*...........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Specialmum*............Consultant appointment July 17th/More tests in the meantime 
*Wigantwo*................Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*..................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *.......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*....................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE FIVE! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM, Danni & Sam !!!! *


----------



## Anjelissa

Morning all,

Just a quick one to say have a good weekend 

*Sam*.....hang in there hun 

*Danni*...I bet you're still floating around  

Catch you all later 

PS..I posted the list just before this. I'm trying to keep it as up to date as possible, but as always, please pm me if you want anything changed. It's getting harder and harder to keep up!!! 

Love Angie xx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.  Had lie in today until 12.15 and felt better.  Anyways, I ddi something that was definitely not a good idea.  Had to get wrapping paper, so went into Birthdays for it and there was a banner in the window saying they had Mother's Day cards in.  What do i do, go and loomk at them for ideas as to what to get for Mum, next to cards for Mum's, they've got cards for Nan's.  I got the paper and scarpered quick, then sat on a bench outside close to tears while texting the senior leader of the church DH and I go to.  He's being amazing.


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi girls

Oh sam im so sorry its all getting to u but when u think what u have been through these past weeks its not surprising!!   u have my number/email etc so if u ever want to chat u know where i am!!     

Well my day has been a bit crappy due to health and dh lol 

Looking forward to a much happier brighter day tomorrow xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Morning ladies,

Well i feel yuk today.... have woken up with a headache and a blocked nose   have also had some whopping big pains!! AArrrggghhhhhh STILL 7 days to go till test day!! Pumpkin & Boo are 10 days old today...... i feel so  , sometimes i want to test in 4 days when they are 14 days old then at other times i just don't wanna test at all for fear of the unknown   

Hows everyone else doing?? 

Shill~ R u hanging in there babe??

SM~ Them tests arrived yet??

Angie~ So hope i get to put some fab news on that list soon    

Danni~ How u feeling now chick?? How old were embies when u tested??

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Hi Sam 

Its really hard, I know that you want to test to see if its worked but then you also want the ignorance of being PUPO and your little bubble not being burst.  I would say hold off as long as possible as the nearer you get to test day the more accurate a result you will get.  

How are you testing with pee stick or blood test 

Have you got some books, DVD's to take your mind off things 

Hope you start to feel better soon  

x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Thanks scoobs   Testing by peestick..... i think one of my biggest fears is having to test when DH is here and not being able to let him down gently if all goes tits up   I think i'd just like a little bit of pre-warning even if it's only the day b4 hand so that i can try and prepare myself mentally for it as i know if this result is bad then i will not deal with it very well  

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Hi Sam, 

Sorry to hear you've woken up feeling rubbish today - I hope it clears soon   

I have a new theory re testing, based around the fact that if someone tells me I can't do something, it makes me want to do it even more...

Last time around I found the 2WW absolute torture.  I did manage to last until test day but god knows how!  I couldn't sleep the night before and ended up getting up at 3am to test.  It was a BFN for us and we were devastated.  

So, this time around, I have bought myself a pack of 10 tests from ebay and I'm going to test every day from tomorrow (7dpt).  Now I know the results are unreliable and it's far too early etc. etc. but quite simply, it makes me feel better and I feel far less stressed as a result. 

I know this is a really controversial opinion and people will think I'm crazy, but you gotta do what feels right eh!

I hope you find a solution that works for you, or at least something to take your mind off things while you wait  

Shill xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

It doesn't sound silly to me hunny   I'm trying to look at the headache as a good sign     Think i will just about cling onto anything right now   Put my dates in the ivf due date calculator and that says test date should be 23rd which is saturday so?? 

Wishing you all the luck in the world sweetie             

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hello everyone

Sam ~ So sorry u are having a worrying day, Im sure everything will be fine..pumpkin and boo are proberely just getting snug in their new home!

No tests yet! Mayb they will arrive by the weekend, i had this weird dream last night that we used a test that had a negative or postive sign on it (Never used one of those before) it was a blue symbol and it came up postive!!      

Dreaming lots lately, yet i dont feel im sleeping much due to this chesty cough...and its all oranges/reds and now HPT's!!!  

Anyway ive got a pain in my in both my ovaries today and just feel run down as i coughed tons last night and have woken to avery raw and sore throat!  

Its going to be so exciting when u all begin to test! Good luck girls xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

SM~ Sounds like a clearblue to me   How very intriguing (sp!) am trying to find things to take my mind off this 2ww at the mo..... think the dogs might be in for some fab long walks this next week!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Sam ~ I think testing the day before will be fine, as your testing with blasts aren't you  I know what you mean about preparing yourself.

Shill ~ I don't blame you but I couldn't have done it but you know that we are all here for you.

x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Yes will be testing with blasts.... they are 10 days old today by the test day the clinic gave they'll be 18 days old!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

A day or so early will be fine then  

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Sam ~ Clear blue mmm?     Just take it easy with the dogs lol  Not too much longer now hun, Will u try to wait out till the proper testing day? xx


----------



## poppy05

Sam, i tested on 7dpt, with a clear blue digital
i am not recommending you test though babe, just incase you get a false negative
i only tested early cos of the bleeding, hang in there chick, your doing really well


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

O.k captain Danni!!    So def a do as i say not as i do kinda thing going on then      Were now toying with whether or not to have a blood test instead?? We can do this through the clinic but not sure which i'd rather do?? My god i'm a bl**dy nightmare   

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi Sam

As u know i dont really understand this procedure but i guess if u are stressed and worried that might not be good for ur babes so mayb contact the clinic and see what they say..perhaps this will calm ur nerves.  You arent being anightmare at all, we can all understand/relate how u are feeling, to be honest id proberely be testing each day!  So u are being very strong!  

 xx


----------



## shill

I know what you mean Sam - we're doing pee stick tests but given my history, if we're lucky enough to get a BFP I'm gonna ask for hcg bloods just to get a better idea of what's going on. 

If you do have bloods will you be able to resist the pee stick??  You're a better woman than me if you can  

Shill x


----------



## *Scooby*

I would definately have the HCG after you have the positive results, it just puts your mind at rest



xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Well i don't think i'd be able to resist the pee sticks shill    so maybe i'll just test then have a blood test done after my positive result just to get an idear of how i'm doing as u suggested scoobs   
Thanks for understanding SM.... u and shill would make a good tag team them.....betweenu you'd buy boots out of peesticks    

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

hehehe Sam i have shares!!


----------



## Anjelissa

Just popping in to say.......

*Sue*....lots of luck for EC today hun x 

*Danni*....I hope they will call you with reassuring news soon hunny  It's so naughty of them to keep you waiting yesterday  x

*Sam, Shill, Sarah & Niamh*....I hope the time isn't dragging too much for you  Not too long now x

*Kizzy*....If you're reading this hun, I hope you're ok  Thinking of you x

*Sparkles*...Congratulations on the award!!  and lots of luck for your scan tomorrow  x

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all well 

Love Angie x


----------



## poppy05

morning girls, 
my levels have risen to 159!!!!!!
thank god for that x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

CONGRATS DANNI! Fab Fab news hunny   How exciting and not long till ur first scan!!      

Sam xxx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

hope you are all well.

Hang in there Sam and Shill    . I would be going crazy too I have to say. I hate surprises and I hate waiting!!      

Congrats Sparklequeen on the award. How are the twins doing?

Hi Angie- hope you are well too.

Fantastic news on the HCG levels Danni- you must be thrilled!!

Good luck for EC Sue

Hallo to everyone else- Skybreeze, Scooby, Marie, Kizzy,Specialmum,Sarah,Cate and everyone else.

No news here. Up to clinic today for bloods prior to treatment.

Dahlia x


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi girls

Well i was rather lucky last night and got the clearblue test from Marielou, so she is posting that to me as we speak...hopefully i will know if i am or not at the weekend!    I would real;y love this all to end with a BFP but i know me and so far things havent been that kind, so im lacking in positivity.  Also i woke up with pain in my right ovary (like a light stabbing feeling) and my sides are really aching like a pulling tug OUCH and my lower back is too so i may just be on the way to my mysterious af!!!

hope everyone else alright,     xxx


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I have our review tomorrow at 2.30.  I just hope that we're able to sign the consent forms for the treatment (IVF has been mentioned) we need to have our own LO.

Am really finding my Nan's death hard, I knew it'd hit me hard but I'm now at the stage where I can't look at anything that makes me think of her without coming close to or being in  .  have really     a couple of times.  Church family are being amazing.


----------



## suemac38

Hi ya

Just a quickie from me but i wanted to get on here to let you all know how my ec went. I got six eggs  from the left side which i am quite chuffed about so i must of managed to get the follies growing nicely. They could not collect any from the right side as they were all too small which is understandable as this is the ovary that my 9cm cyst had wrapped itself around & then ruptured back in May 2006 so it was questionable that it would produce any eggs .

I have just taken my first set of pain killers as the drugs they gave me started to wear off & i was getting quite uncomfortable from all that prodding about . Apart from that i am feeling quite good. My nurse was fab & kept me gibbering about our foster daughter & husband all the way though the procedure she was so lovely i just felt very drunk.  

Well sorry for the me post cant concentrate very well at the mo.

Lets hope my eggs do there thing tonight in the lab ready for et on Thursday.      

Hope you are all well

Love Sue XX


----------



## poppy05

Well done Sue
thats great news  
loads of positive vibes being sent your way, for your eggies to get jiggy in the lab tonight


----------



## Angel129

Sue,

I'm so happy for you!  Please relax tonight and let your DH pamper you   (And keep your boys off your belly, although they would probably keep it nice and warm for you)

I'll be praying you get great fertilization rates over night!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Dahlia

Well done Sue,

you will be ready for a big sleep tonight,

Dahlia x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Well done sue   take it easy tonight babe & keep popping them pain killers   
Sam xxx


----------



## sarah30

Sue

Well done on your lovely eggies!! lets hope they are doing some barry white over night in the lab !!!

Good luck for you phone call today 

Sarah x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Good morning ladies  

Well i have to admit i tested 2 days ago and got a BFN..... so couldn't resist following in ur footsteps Danni and i did as you did not as you said.... I've tested today at 12dpo.......  Confirmed by 3 cheap tests and 2 clearblue digital!!!    We are boked in to get bloods done on monday just to check levels ect but for the time i have no doubt that this result is correct.... after all it was NEG 2 days ago!!   

We are so over the moon it's been the best birthday present i could of ever wished for     

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Pumpkin & Boo are still on board!!       

Sam xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

      

We have ANOTHER one!!! What wonderful news!!  

*Sam*...............HUGE congratulations hun!!!!  I'm so pleased for you, you must be totally over the moon (instead of on it, hee hee ) 
I'm going to get great pleasure (as always with the BFP's) in updating you on the list! 
Congratulations again hun!!!  x

*Sue*.....Well done on the 6eggs hun, that's brilliant! I only got 8 one time from BOTH my ovaries! 6 is really good!!  Lots and lots of luck for ET tomorrow x

*Sparkles*...Lots of luck for your scan today  x

Hi everyone else and have a good day 

Love Angie x


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*...............3rd ICSI Dec 07    *(20wk scan 7th April)*
*Sparklequeen*......ICSI Nov/Dec 07    *TWINS!!* *(12wk scan 20th Feb)*
*WTBAM*....2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    *TWINS!!* *(nx scan 4th March)*
*Danni29*..............3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb 08    
*♥samonthemoon♥ *.....ICSI Dec07/Jan08   
*Niamh84*...................IVF Feb08    
*Sarah30*....................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08     
*suemac38*.................IVF Jan/Feb 08  *(Test 4th March?)*
*Marie 76*...................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(Test 13March) *
*Celeste *....................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08 *(ET 29th Feb)*
*EMERALDEYES *..........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stimms 9th Jan)*(awaiting update) 
*Kats*.........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08  (awaiting update)

*Shill*..........................FET Jan 08  Sending you & DH lots of love xx

*Kizzymouse*..............2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08  (Starting again soon) Sending you & DP lots of love xx 
*Kes21*.......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*TracyS*......................1st IVF Feb/March 08  *(start nasal spray 20th Feb)*
*josiem*......................ICSI Feb 08 
*Angel129*..................AI March 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*........6th IVF Feb/March 08  *(start 13th March)*
*M&M*.........................Hopefully starting IVF again in next couple of months  
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) March/April 08 
*jend*........................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*................ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*...........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Specialmum*............Consultant appointment July 17th/More tests in the meantime 
*Wigantwo*................Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*..................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *.......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*....................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE SEVEN! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM, Danni, Sam, Niamh & Sarah !!!! *


----------



## vikki75

got my bloods back  there all good got the go ahead to start next AF . go on the BCP to sync my cycle with my receipients an away we go xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Angie~ You don't know how much that means to see my updated entry on the list    WAHOOOOOOOOO

Vicki~ Fab news!! Good luck    

Sam xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

EXTRA NEWS FLASH!!!!...........................


I just looked WTBAM up and she's having twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Love Angie xx

I pm'd her to say to pop in   

xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

I saw her news a little while ago but didn't know whether to say anything  Fab news though sweetie... thanks angie xxx


----------



## Angel129

SOTM- Congratulations on your BFP!  I bet you are over the moon now!

WTBAM- Congratulations to you too on your twinnies!

Such good news on this thread!

Sue- I hope it's good news for you and your embies this morning!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Samonthemoon - Congrats on your BFP! Im sooo pleased for you! 

WTBAM - Wow! Twinnies! Congrats hun! Amazing news 

Sue - I am also hoping the call this morning will bring load of good news - i had my fingers and toes crossed for you all night 

Angie - thanks hun  Its at 1540 - so ages yet, but will let you know how it goes 

Love to everyone else 

Sparkles xx*


----------



## vikki75

samonthemoon <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZC%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F28%255F11%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







well done girl . now just put your feet up an enjoy xxx


----------



## poppy05

CONGRATULATIONS SAM AND DH

Im so happy for you both, what wondeful news


----------



## suemac38

Hi all

WEll just had the call & only 3 of my six eggs fertilised over night   but hey i have to try & be positive    you only need one to get a positive don't you? It was just i was hoping to get some to freeze 

Sorry for the me post i feel so very tired & a bit deflated & now i have had my call i am going to go back to bed & get some more sleep as i am sure when i am not tired i will feel more positive.

Cross fingers for me that they get dividing well over night & are top quality embies  

Thanks everyone for your great support & kind words.

Thinking of you all will catch up when i am more with it.

Love Sue XX


----------



## Skybreeze

CONGRATULATIONS SAM!!!

I am so happy for you both, enjoy and have a very healthy pregnancy!!!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Sue... 3 embies is briliant hun!!! Dont be to upset hun, they are bound to be strong little buggers..... Good luck hun.. When is your ET??

Natalie xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Sue - 3 is great hun - it really does only take 1. Praying for you and them 



*


----------



## suemac38

Natalie & Sparklequeen thanks for your thoughts you are all so lovely on here i don't know what i would do without you all.  

Sorry forgot to say my et is tommorrow at 10.40am

Love Sue XX


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck with ET hun.      

Natalie xxxx


----------



## poppy05

Sue
Good luck for tomorrow sweetie
will be thinking of you


----------



## vikki75

sue good luck for ET xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Sue~ Loads of luck for tomorrow sweetie         Heres to your strong little embies     

Sam xxx


----------



## shill

Bl**dy hell it's all going on  

Sam - Well, what can I say hunny, that feeling when you see the word "pregnant" on a test just melts your heart doesn't it.  I'm so so chuffed for you.  May you have a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Sue - 6 eggs and 3 embies is good chick, try not to worry.  It really does only take one.  Sending lots and lots of   to your embies  

Danni - great news on your hcg levels.  Must be a HUGE relief  

WTBAM - if you're still reading, WOW twins!!!!!!!!!  How fantastic!  Congrats to you and your dh  

Sparklequeen - good luck with your scan today    Looking forward to seeing the updated pic  

Vikki - great news on your bloods.  for your tx  

Niamh & Sarah - how are you doing?  Not too   I hope  

No real news from me.  Swinging between being very positive and stomach churning fear that it hasn't worked.  Praying that a little bit of this luck rubs off on Bill & Ben.

Bye for now ladies  

Shill


----------



## Angel129

Sue,

Three sounds like a great number to me.  Best of luck for tomorrow's ET!  Sending loads of dividing vibes!    

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls
        hope you are all ok,

samonthemoon    on your       weell done i bet you are  really happy    best of luck       .  

had scan and bloods again 2day on day 9 of stimms got 21eggs at the moment all really good sizes thats left and right 2gether, down to 2 amps now they say ec will still be mon 25th feb this cycle seems to have gone really quick.
                              luv mariexxxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Samonthemoon - *CONGRATULATIONS* on your  Brilliant news. Hope you can enjoy the next 8 months.

Shil - Sending loads of          your way. The 2ww is so difficult isn't it!

Sue - 3 embies sounds great. On the only tx where I've ever got to et we got 4 eggs & 3 embies. 2 were transferred and we got to freeze the third so you never know you may be as lucky. All the best for ET.  

Marie - Sounds like you are doing really well with those follies. Good luck for EC Mon.  

WTBAM - Twins, wow! Hope all is well with you.

Danni - Pleased to hear your levels are rising nicely. Hope you are OK. 

Sparklequeen - Hope your scan went well today.   

Vikki - Good news on your bloods. Good luck for tx. 

Hello to everyone else. 

Well I've been waiting for AF which finally showed up five days late!   So went to my clinic yesterday for my repeat Inhibin B blood test. Just got to wait for the results now!  If all is OK  I'll be starting tx on day 21 of this cycle. Trying not to get my hopes up too much though as it could all go pear shaped if the results aren't as good as last time. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. Hoping to get the results in about 10 days time.

M&M


----------



## *Scooby*

*OMG OMG OMG OMG* 

Just got home and logged on only to find Sam has got a  Congrats Honey, so pleased for you 

Sue ~ As the others have said it does only take one,  for ET tomorrow   

x x x


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I going on waiting list for IVF from today.  There's 27 couples ahead of us but our area are currently funding 7 cycles per month.  They've already called the ones for February so we should be among the couples who reach top of list in July and we'd have to tell hospital when next AF comes.  Consultant said that would put us at starting treatment in September and it's about 5-6 weeks which puts testing at around mid-end of October.  So pleased.  Phoned my parents and told them and Mum has just phoned and she's really chuffed as well.  Text our fantastic senior leader and he's pleased as well (got 3 smiley's back in reply).  

We've said for 2 embryos to be put back which means a 40% chance of it being succesful with a 25% chance of twins.  I replied double the blessing.


----------



## Dahlia

Congratulations Sam    

Fantastic news, have just read this. I am sure you are delighted!!!!

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Have probably missed you now but GOOD LUCK to Sue for ET this morning   

Hang in there Shill   

Hallo to everyone else ,


Dahlia x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Hi all

Scan went well thanks - both bubbas dancing around and measured 59mm and 63mm. It was amazing. I can now annouce it to the world! Yeeeha! Also, v low risk for downs - its such a relief!

Good luck for ET today Sue - thinking of you  

Shill - not long to go hun 

Lots of love to everyone

Sparkles xx*


----------



## Dahlia

Great news Sparklequeen,

would love to see their faces when you say TWINS. I am sure it is a huge relief to get to the 12 w mark,

Take care,

Dahlia x


----------



## poppy05

Sparkles
thats fabby news hunni
im so pleased for you
now go shout it from the roof tops!!!!  

Sue
thinking of you today hun
you will soon be PUPO    

Shill
hope you are ok babe
when do you test?    

Cate
im glad you have had some good news
and are another step closer to your dream
july will be here before you know it  

Angie
hello lovely
how are you?
you must be busy working cos you have been very quiet  
we must arrange a coffee soon babe  

Scoobs
How are you hunni?
all going well i hope?  

Sam
has it sunk in yet?
i know it hasn't with me  

M&M
hi hun
i wish you all the luck in the world
for your bloods coming back with a good result
and pray you can start tx this month
im sending oodles of positive vibes hunni 
    

Hello to all ive not mentioned, there are just too many of us  

Not alot to report my end
the bleeding has slowed down alot, it is more brown again now, so imhoping its all coming to an end
i seem to only bleed red blood when i get cramps?
which does sound worrying, but im not mc'ing cos ive had the bloods done
its all very odd, but not long now til my scan
im so excited, yet so scared the screen will be blank!  

Have a good day all
Love Danni x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Danni - the screen will not be blank! Im sure things will be absolutely fine hun 

Thanks Danni and Dahila for your thoughts *


----------



## *Scooby*

*Sparkles* ~ Great news on your scan and NT  Who are you planning on tell this weekend then  Their faces will be a picture though when you say Twins 

*Danni* ~ Glad your bleeding has slowed down, it must be worrying but its only 11 days till you see your little ones on the screen   

*Sue* ~  for today   

*Shill* ~ Not long now PUPO Princess   

*Sam* ~ How you feeling  Still up there on  

 to anyone else around 

x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Shill~ Getting excited for you sweetie.... sending you loads of     for ur test 

Danni~ You will see ur lovely babies on that screen hunny, don't you worry  And no it still hasn't sunk in properly yet  am sure i'll feel much more pregnant once we've had the scan! Too excited!!!

Sparkles~ So glad everything went well sweetie  NOW GO TELL THE WORLD UR FAB NEWS!!! 

Scoobs~ Still over the moon sweetie.... if a little in disbelief! 

Sue~ Good luck for today sweetie   

M&M~ Good luck for ur results sweetie   

Dahlia~ How are you doing hunny??

SM~ How r u doing today?? Did you test??

Angie~ How r u doing babe??

Well all good here still     Tested again this am and still lovely and *PREGNANT*    Can't wait to see them though on screen, sure it'll sink in a bit better then 

Sam xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi Sam

Yes i tested this morning and have just posted on 2ww, its an expected BFN for me hun..but i knew it would be..just hoping it wasnt going to be lol

When are u due to be scanned??

xxxxxx


----------



## shill

Hello 

Thanks for all your good wishes guys, it means a lot. I'm into the second week now which is proving much harder than the first  Still only 5 more sleeps....

*Specialmum* - so sorry to read about your BFN. I know no words can help right now so here's a  instead.

*Sparkles * - glad everything went well  

No more time for personals I'm afraid, off visiting family this afternoon.

Back later

Shill xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi ya everyone

Just a quickie to let you know how my et went. Well it is fab news we have had 1 grade one 4 cell put back & 1 grade 1 two cell put back & we have put the another grade 1 two cell put in the freezer. It could'nt of worked any better 3 grades ones & we are so very grateful & chuffed that we have got this far.

I am going to go for a sleep now as i have had awful nights sleeps this week worring about everything so i will catch up with all you lovely people later.

Thanks for all your fab support.   

Love Sue XX


----------



## shill

Fab news Sue, was thinking about you driving home earlier.  Sending you lots of  and  

Shill x


----------



## sarah30

Sue

Really pleased you got all those grade 1 embies. sending you lots of    

Good luck with your 2ww

Sarah x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Sue~ Fab news hunny... lots of sticky vibes coming your way sweetie     

SM~ I'm so sorry hunny.... i know u weren't expecting much but you can never help but wish   I so hope things get sorted for you soon, it's just very unfair hunny   

Sam xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

thanks sam, Sam hun i think ur ticker would be further along cos they were blasts? not sure...

xxxxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

well my mate told me today thats shes pg pleased but down to ........
wish i could give myself a shake to get out of this rut . 

well done to all the bfp your all so lucky  enjoy 
good luck to the 2 ww ladies too
and every1 else keep your chin up ...............wish i could.


----------



## shill

Afternoon ladies 

WOW it's been quiet around here today!!!

*Jend * - sorry to hear you're feeling  It's perfectly natural for you to feel that way though, don't be too hard on yourself 

*Sue* - hope you're resting up  

How's everyone doing? Any plans for the weekend?

Shill


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls
        i've got EC monday  ,got to be there for 6.45am    .i'm full of cold still sneezing my head off all the time  . so i'll be resting this wk/end and trying to get rid of this dam cold,having mac donalds for tea with my mate and her 2 kids yum yum.

how's everyone 2day,anyone got anthing planned for the wk/end??.

                               

                                            luv mariexxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi girls

So sorry jend    Hi shill   Good luck marie for ec on monday hun    

Im ok, better than yesterday anyway lol  Lost a further 1 and 1/4lbs!  and if this painful heavy feeling and lower backache is anything to go by im might just be getting my af over the weekend!!  It would be typical though as i have my first gyne app on thurs which i was hoping they were going to scan me!    but atleast if af comes i can start to feel better xxx


----------



## suemac38

Hello all

wow it has been quite on here today. Must of all been busy bees or like me & been a very lazy madam. I am so tired at the moment & just keep going back to bed for naps. 

Marie - Hope your cold gets better over the weekend & best of luck for your ec   

Specialmum - WEll done on your weight loss that is a fab amount, i know how very hard it is as i lost lots of weight so i was able to have my NHS tx. keep going hun.    

Shill - I have been resting you don't have to worry there. Hope you are keeping well.   

Jend - Sorry to hear you feeling down hun    

Hi to all you lovelies & hope you all have a fab weekend

Love Sue XX


----------



## FairyDust2012

thanks sue!!! Good luck with ur test day hun, tiredness is a   sign going by sam so i have my fingers crossed here for u xxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

No time for personals, I hope to catch up with you all a bit on Monday. 

I had a bit of an experience today. We went to EHFC (prev' called Holly House) for my NK cell tests and they had huge problems getting blood from me. The nurses were all very nice and as gentle as possible, but apparently my veins kept collapsing. One nurse tried a few times, she then had to get another nurse to have a try. I started to feel a bit faint, so they sent me back into the waiting room to drink lots which can sometimes help if there's problems with the flow of blood etc..
I went back in and after trying a further few times (in the side of my wrists this time whilst lying down) the second nurse managed to get a very small amount, which added to the earlier even smaller amount may just be enough ( I hope so.) They were all really lovely and tried everything, but my veins were all missbehaving  
The last resort was to call the anethestist to come and try (lucky or unlucky for me there wasn't one there today)
Poor DH was getting very worried about me, bless him, as he knows I hate blood tests at the best of times.
Anyway I hope they managed to get enough. I'm lucky this didn't happen last month when I had to have 6vials taken!!  

Anyway, have a good weekend all. I'm working both days   and am on a 7-day stint, so not best pleased, but will catch up with you all as soon as poss'

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Angie- sorry to hear about your bloods experience. It sounded quite traumatic  . Hopefully they got enough and don"t have to come back for more.I also have pretty poor veins in my hands and going into the wrists I found particularly sore  . The things we have to go through!!

Hope the busy working week goes quickly!!

Hallo to everyone else,

Dahlia x


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi girls

Well i had some spotting this morning (red) so im hoping that af is finally on her way!!!! fingers crossed xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

SM~ I know this sounds bizarre BUT i'm so happy for you!!!     You def win the award for AF missing in action the longest!!!      Really hope this means you can start getting on with things now sweetie      

Angie~ Sorry to hear about ur bloods fiasco!!! Sounds v scary, think i may have passed out   

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

thanks sam!!  Im happy too lol, just hoping it develops into af now..nothing so far apart from som pains in my ovaries


----------



## Anjelissa

Morning all,

No time for personals as am off to work in a bit (3rd day of 7 in a row...yuck!!  )

I just wanted to save us from page 2!  and say.....

*Marie*.....lots of luck for EC today xx 

*Shill*......lots of luck for your test tomorrow xx 

Catch you all soon,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Shill~ How you holding up hunny?? Are you feeling positive hun       

Sam xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Just wanted to say Good luck to Shill for testing tomorrow!! I have my finger crossed for you hun!

                                          

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shill

Thanks for the good wishes girls    Managing to stay positive about 95% of the time, with the occassional wobble  

Hey ho, only one more sleep to go.... 

Hope everyone else is well?

Shill xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Shill ~ Just wanted to wish you lots of love and luck for testing tomorrow  Will be thinking of you. Will try and pop on tomorrow at work 

x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Shill - im soo rooting for you hun! I really hope you get a BFP! 

Lots of love to you and everyone else

Sparkles xx*


----------



## FairyDust2012

Any news Sam  yet hun?  How are u doing waiting??


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Hi ladies,

Well all good today, Our bloods came back at 254 so were happy with that   We have our scan booked for 13th march so not long!!!

Shill~            With you all the way babe  

SM~ I hope that the line gets darker sweetie      

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Great news on the bloods hun!!!   xxx


----------



## shill

254 sounds fab Sam!!!  Congrats


----------



## Angel129

Shill- All the luck in the world for a   tomorrow!

Sam-Great news on the levels they sound wonderful to me!

Well unfortunately it's a negative for us this month but didn't hold out too much hope after our mishap this try.  So waiting for smiley face which we should get around the 3rd or 4th next week then off to see our donor again.

Hope everyone else is well!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## suemac38

Hi girlies

Shill - Best wishes & all the luck in the world for tommorrow            will be thinking of you.    

Angie(angel) - Sorry to hear about your negative result.   Here's to the next go     you sound really positive which is a great thing. Take Care hun

Sam - Bloods sound good thats great news.  

Angie - Hope your 7 days on the trot go quickly & easily at work  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies  

Well i am getting twinges all the time & i have a really stiff back which is making walk like a 70 yr old    This wait is tough is'nt it?

Love to all

Sue XX


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

just a quick post to wish *shill* all the best for her test tomorrow     

Sarah x x


----------



## MAL.

Hiya ladies  

Just wanted to wish Shill lots of luck for tomorrow, got everything crossed hun xxx

Congrats on the recent BFP'S fantastic news  

Take care everyone, good luck to anyone else who is testing soon as well


----------



## poppy05

Good luck shill


----------



## M&amp;M

Shill - Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow.  All the best.      

M&M


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck shill

I must be the only unlucky one on this lucky thread   

Keep wondering when it will happen for us - only one go left now - what did i do so wrong!

sorry feelin sorry for myself thats why i've avoided thread  

hope u r all well


----------



## Dahlia

Good luck Shill      

Hi Kizzy- dont avoid us  - I hope it is your turn next time xx

Hallo to everyone else,

Dahlia x


----------



## shill

Thanks for all your kind words of support  

Unfortunately Bill & Ben didn't make it  

Would like to hang around if that's o.k. as we WILL have another go once we've recovered.

Shill xx


----------



## poppy05

Oh Shill
Im so very sorry to hear this wasn't your time  
It's so unfair, i wish there was something i could say to make you feel better
But never let go of your dream, it will come to you sweetie
And i pray that your next cycle is the one.
Take care babe


----------



## suemac38

Shill so sorry    

Thinking of you

Sue


----------



## sarah30

Shill

so sorry your news wasn't what you wanted today, I am so sorry    
I wished there was something i could say to make you feel better, but there isn't.
We are all here for you.

Sarah x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

I'm gutted for you shill sweetie     Take care and i'll be thinking of you and DH at this time   Please do stick around, really can't wait for you to get ur BFP hunny    

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Hi Shill  ~ So sorry to read your news   Life can be so unfair   Of course you can hang around, am sure Angie would say that this thread was set up for everyone, no matter what the result 

Take care of yourself sweetie 

xxxx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls

      everything went fine,i'm abit sore. i got 16eggs 8 for me and 8 for my recipient,clinic rung last night to say 7 survived the icsi,and 5 have fertilised over night so i'm really pleased they'll ring me back 2moz and let me how well they are dividing and give me a time for ET for thurs      

                          luv mariexxx

    shill so sorry to hear it was a negative thinking of you


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Shill - Im so so sorry hun  I know no words will make you feel better - just know that we are thinking of you and are hear if you need us 

Marie - Great news on the eggs 

Sarah -  

Love to everyone else  *


----------



## Skybreeze

Shill... I am so sorry hun, my heart goes out to you hun!       

Marie... Well done getting them lovely eggs! Good luck for Thursday!

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## sarah30

Marie

Well done hun on your eggs and fertilisation rate, thats really good !! 

Sarah x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Shill - So sorry you didn't get the result you wanted. This journey can be soooo cruel.  Please stay around. Really hope next time is the one for you.    

Marie - Well done on your eggs and embies. That sounds just great. Good luck for Thurs.  

M&M


----------



## Dahlia

So sorry about BFN Shill                
Please still keep posting here,

Dahlia xxx


----------



## Dahlia

Great news re eggs and fertilisation Marie   ,

good luck for Thursday   

Hallo to everyone else,


Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

to you Shill.


----------



## Anjelissa

Guys,

I just popped on here for a quick read as am VERY late for work, but couldn't leave without saying...

*Shill*....I'm so very sorry hun  I'm thinking of you  As others have said, this thread is for everyone, we have so many of us that haven't reached our dreams yet, a few that are on the adoption path, and of course our lucky mascots who have finally reached their BFP's that give us hope and show us that it CAN happen 
Please stay hun, and I hope everyone else stays too, regardless of their outcomes along the way. It's such a lovely bunch here and 2008 can STILL be your year hun, there's quite a way to go yet  

*Angie (angel)*...I'm so sorry to hear your news too hun  I was so hoping this was your time  xx

I'll catch up properly and update the list in nx few days guys. I'm not feeling too great at the moment, can't put my finger on what, but just very tired, short of breath and not 'well'. (and due to having the AF from hell recently, I know it's not THAT  )
I think I just need a holiday!

Anyway, I'll catch up with you all soon, I promise,

Love Angie xx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls
        i'm doing fine, belly feels alot better 2day got my phone call this morning all 5 eggs have divided but 1 is lagging behind abit but the other 4 are doing really well,got to be at the clinic for 9.30am and ET at 10am,i'm feeling really nervous because i know what to expect and how i felt last time when it was a negative but i'm keeping my hopes up because if it's meant to be it will be nothing i can do will matter.

glad you are all ok.     

                                luv mariexxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi girls 
just a quick one as i am trying to get things sorted for app later...but did opk (never any hpts in the house when u want one!) and its come up positive..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=3&pos=0

So happy as never had this before...now all i need to know is if its ovulating or preggy lol

wish me luck xx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls 
        had ET 2day we had 1 grade 6 ,and 1 grade 7 put back i'm officially on the 2ww now the longest 2wks of my life,test day is 13th march            

hope you are all well     

                                  luv mariexxxx


----------



## poppy05

well done marie
good luck hope the 2ww goes nice and quick for you


----------



## M&amp;M

Marie - Great news on those embies, hope they snuggle in now. Good luck with the 2ww.    

Heard from my clinic today but my blood test results still aren't back!  Got to wait till next Wed now, grrrrrrrrrr. I was thinking I would know by tomorrow but now my wait has been extended by 6 days. I hate all this waiting, it's been 10 days already!   I guess I Just have no patience.

M&M


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi ya girls
Well what an eventful afternoon!!!

First of all this place was fantastic, lovely receptionist as i got there really early lol  We waited for a short time which i spent worrying    Finally got into to see the consultant..lovely man and also in the same room a female gp...both were patient, listened, asked ME what I wanted and WOW!

Firstly they were so pleased with my weightloss YAY!!!  

I had swabs taken (made me crampy since though  )  He was abit heavy handed with my little insides when he investigated.

He didnt scan    But my next appointment he will  ... 
He didnt check if i was preggy girls!  

But i went for a blood test to check hormone levels and testrone (sp?)  

I was given Provera!!!!!  YEP thats right finally lol  i have to get to some serious bms and in 3 weeks if no af or BFP im to start my provera....

And he is pleased with my weightloss and has no problem referring me to hammersmith when my bmi is lowered!! YAY!

So although i still dont know if im currently pregnant (Could he have told when doing internal examination?? )  And we werent totally sure if im about to ovulate lol i do feel better...I have just had a hormonal blood test done so in 2 weeks we will know if i O'd now...and If i have to take provera im to get a day 21 blood test done.

So all in all girls i think i will pop to the supermarket tonight and get a test to make sure... 

But before then i might just take dh in to the bedroom...if cramps are perminting!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shill

Afternoon girls 

Sorry I've been a bit awol recently.  Just been gathering my thoughts after our latest BFN.  It's been pretty busy at work too which has been a good distraction... kind of  

Thanks for all your lovely messages, they really do make a difference  

Marie - How you doing?  I was glad to hear you had such a good EC & fertilisation rate.   for the next two weeks    

M&M - Sorry your bloods aren't back yet    The waiting is one of the worst bits don't you think    Hope they come back with good news  

Specialmum - You sound like you've made some real progress.  Let's hope this new place will be able to shed some light on what's going on   

As for us, well we're off to see the consultant for a follow up next week and to plan next tx.  Nope, we're not giving up yet!!!!

How's everyone else doing?  Angie, Danni, Scooby, Sparklequeen, Sam, Angel, Sue, Sarah, WTBAM, Kizzy, Dahlia and all the other lovely ladies I haven't mentioned.  Big   to you all.

Shill xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi all sorry i have been awol for a few days you know what it's like some days you just feel like reading the news & are not feeling up to writing.

I had a few days of not sure how i feel....sounds stupid does'nt it but that has been me for the last few days & i feel a bit better now. One minute i feel so positive & i think the signs i am getting are a good sign & the next minute i think my af is due!! AHHHHH!!!!

I feel in limbo...but hey i am past the halfway mark now which is fab.

Shill- hi ya hun sounds like you are looking forward which is fab & ready to fight the next fight & hope your appointment helps   

M&M - hope your bloods come back asap  

specialmum- sounds like a very positive appointment & has given you a great goal. well done on the weighloss i know how hard it is.  

Marie - congrats on now being PUPO   

Hi to all you other lovelies on here.

All have a fab weekend

Love Sue XXX


----------



## shill

Not long to go now Sue, stay strong    Have EVERYTHING crossed for you     

Shill xx


----------



## Angel129

Sue,

           

Thinking of you,

Angiexxx


----------



## suemac38

Angie & Shill

Thanks for your kind words i don't know what i would do without all you lovely ladies on here.     

Sue XX


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*...............3rd ICSI Dec 07    *(20wk scan 7th April)*
*Sparklequeen*......ICSI Nov/Dec 07    *TWINS!!* *(12wk scan 20th Feb)*
*WTBAM*....2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    *(nx scan 4th March)* 
*Danni29*.....3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb08    *(nx scan 10th March)* 
*♥samonthemoon♥ *.....ICSI Dec07/Jan08    *(1st scan 13th March)*
*Sarah30*....................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08    
*Niamh84*...................IVF Feb08    *(1st scan 17th March)* 
*suemac38*.................IVF Jan/Feb 08   
*Marie 76*...................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(Test 13March) *
*Celeste *....................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08 *(ET 29th Feb)*
*Kats*.........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 *(ET 5th March)*
*EMERALDEYES *..........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stimms 9th Jan)*(awaiting update) 
*Shill*..........................FET Jan 08  Sending you & DH lots of love xx
*Kes21*.......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*TracyS*......................1st IVF Feb/March 08  *(start nasal spray 20th Feb)*
*josiem*......................ICSI Feb 08 
*Angel129*..................AI March 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*........6th IVF Feb/March 08  *(start 13th March)*
*M&M*.........................Hopefully starting IVF again in next couple of months  
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) March/April 08 
*jend*........................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*................ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*...........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 

*Kizzymouse*............3rd IVF July 08  Sending you & DP lots of love xx 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Specialmum*............Consultant appointment July 17th/More tests in the meantime 
*Wigantwo*................Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*..................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *.......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*....................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE EIGHT! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM, Danni, Sam, Niamh, Sarah & Sue !!!! *


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

As you will see above I've just posted the new list, and it has taken me ages and ages!!  I was planning to catch up on some personals etc on here and some other threads, but it's taken me so long, that the personals will have to wait I'm afraid   
I had to do quite a few searches to find updates, and in the end went back to our first thread to check peoples profiles at bottom of posts.

I've not been here for a while and what do I find.....?

.....ONLY 2 MORE BFP'S!!!!...WOW!!!!!     

*HUGE congratulations to Sarah and Niamh!!! *     

(BTW, whilst looking back through our first thread, I noticed that we did actually have a couple more BFP's, but from people I don't think posted more than once, so, somehow they slipped through the net of being added to the list, but still, that's a couple more with good luck!! 
I really do think this thread has angels looking over us 

*Danni*....Isn't it your scan tomorrow hun? Lots and lots and lots of luck xxx

More  for those with recent BFN's and as I've said before, there's plenty of 2008 left for it still to be OUR YEAR for all of us one way or another  

I will try and catch up with some personals tomorrow, but off to spend some precious time with DH now, as we haven't seen a lot of each other lately 

Hope you're all having a good weekend,

Love Angie xxx

*PS...please remember to pm me if you want me to change/add anything to the list xx*


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi girls

Well after having bms since thursday once aday im knackered!!  im feeling very positive about it all and cant get the thought out of mind that we may be due nov/dec time if this works!! Plus i have noticed when we do talk about it we always call it a "Her" lol  Time will tell now so im offically waiting to test.

Im so excited!!!

Hope everyone else is alright and having a lovely weekend!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Danni~ Loads of luck for ur scan tomorrow babe        Will be checking in to see how u get on... what time is it??

Angie~ Thanks for the list update hunny   What a lucky thread u started!!     

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~  with your scan tomorrow

x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012

Good luck Danni hun        xxxx


----------



## suemac38

Danni all the best for tommorrow. XXX  

Love Sue XX


----------



## kizzymouse

hi girls

got some good news at last - we are getting married!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

going for 3rd ivf after wedding in july  

june 11th is our day - humanist ceremony just us and best friend and dh   as witnesses.

hope you are all well


----------



## butterflykisses

best of luck to you and your dp 
                  love mariexxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

FANTASTIC NEWS KIZZY!!!       What a lovely thing to look forward to sweetie, sounds like a perfect wedding plan to me  

Sam xxxx


----------



## shill

Morning all 

Just a quick one to say....

Kizzy - congratulations!  How exciting  , and as Sam said, something to really look forward to  

Danni - Good luck with your scan today    Let us know how it goes x

Sue - Hold tight, not long to go     

Will be back later for more personals.

Bye for now

Shill xx


----------



## suemac38

kizzymouse congratulations on getting married that is fab news to start the week with on this great thread.    

Shill - I am holding on tight & praying & going    Hope you are ok hun    

Hi to all i will catch up later hope you are all well.

Love Sue XX


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just a few personals as have only read back a few pages......

*Danni*...You're in there right about now, I'm thinking of you hunny x  

*WTBAM*...Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow hun x  

*Sue*....Lots of luck for your test tomorrow!! I'll be thinking of you x  

*Kizzy*....Congratulations on the wedding plans!!  What lovely news!  and I bet June will be around in no time if the first 3 months of this year is anything to go by! x  

*Sam*.....Yep, it DOES appear to be a lucky thread doesn't it!!  I always get great pleasure in updating the list when we get new BFP's. I was saying to DH last night that we now have 7 people who's life has been changed around so much in the short time since this thread started. It gives the rest of us hope and is so lovely to see.  When's your nx scan btw hun? x

*Scoobs and Sparkles*....Hi you 2  How are you both? I bet it seems very real for you guys now x 

*Sarah & Niamh*....Once again, congratulations to you 2 on your recent BFP's x  

*Marie*....I don't think I got a chance to say hun, but congratulations on being PUPO  and I hope the 2ww is going ok for you and not dragging too much x 

*M&M*....I'm so sorry to hear you have to wait longer for your blood tests  It's so frustrating when it's already a slow enough process. I sympathise hun as I've had some problems lately chasing tests etc as well  Not long hopefully 'till you can get started though x 

*Shill*...lots more  for you hun, I hope you're ok x 

*Vikki*...That's brilliant news that you've got the 'go ahead' to start in March/April  Lets hope the run of luck on here continues & you add another BFP to our list x 

*Angie (Angel)*....More  for you. I'm glad to hear you're trying again this month though  Lots and lots of luck hun x 

*Paula*...hi hun if you still pop in from time to time  How are things with you? x 

*Kate (Kateag)*....ditto above '' ''......Haven't seen you about for a while, I hope all's well with you and your little one. Are you both feeling better now? x

*Specialmum, Natalie & jend *...Well done on the weight loss you three!  I'm not doing so well I'm afraid  I've put back on a couple of lbs  I've started swimming today though and am determined to get back on track, so not too much harm done. x

*Dahlia*...Hi hun  I hope all's good with you x

*Cate*...I'm glad to see things are moving along for you on the waiting list.  I hope the time passes quickly for you  x

*Hi to everyone else*...I'm sorry if I've missed someone, there's just so many of us now!  

Well....as for me, I've finally said...'right, enough's enough!! I'm fed up with feeling tired and overweight!! (about 2 stone overweight!)..I got my **** down the swimming pool this morning and did 41 lengths!!   It's the first excersise I've done in a long time, so took quite a lot of will power!!  I'm very pleased with myself! I hope to swim 2-3 times a week and am starting yoga next week, so hopefully the weight will start shifting. (I put back on a couple of pounds so my loss so far is only abt 5lbs, but I refuse to change my ticker!) 

I'm still bery busy at work, but myself and DH have 6days off together in March, so that will be nice 

Hope everyone's well  Has everyone seen our 2 new BFP's on the list!? Sarah and Niamh  Lets hope the '2008 is Our Year' angels continue to watch over us all here  

Off to do fun housework now 

Love Angie xx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi angie

After a natural surprise ovulation surge im now 1 Dpo!!!  Very excited and cant wait to test!! 

Well done for getting active and im sure u will have that 2st off in no time!!    

Special mum xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

SM~ Sorry hunny my MSN connection has gone down?!?! Will have a chat as soon as i can sort it out  

Danni~ Still waiting for ur news hunny.... very exciting!!        

Angie~ My scan is on 13th so not long now   Can't wait.... like waiting for xmas    

Sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Well we are still none the wiser really
The nurse couldn't see alot
She saw what she thought was most definately the yolk sac, and said she is sure there is something in it, but its just to small and to early to see anymore than that, no way could she see a heartbeat, but she did say 6 weeks is still very early, and everything is still so tiny.
I am going back next monday, when i shall be 7 weeks, she said hopefull we will be able to see more then
and told me not to worry, things look ok just to early and thats as simple as that.
I have to say im not worried im not worried im not pregnant, im just fed up, beause we really thought we would come out today, and know how many babies we got, and have a pic, we had planned to ring our friends tonight, but hey ho, whats a week?!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Sorry you have to wait another week hunny   Did she say that there's stil a chance it could be two then?? This is as bad as waiting for my own scan  

Sam xxx


----------



## poppy05

she didnt say hun, she could only see 1 sac, and it was really tiny, looked like a black pea on screen, but smaller! 
but there is every chance there is still 2


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Man the excitment continues then!! My SIL's first scan was like that too just saw a tiny black dot.... all good though and now 30 weeks along!! Did they use dildocam??
Sorry getting all info ready for ours   

Sam xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Danni ~ So sorry you couldn't see everything, 6 weeks is early, but at least your going back next week 

Did they do an internal scan 

xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Awwww Danni, sorry that it was a bit dissapointing   It's good news that everything looks ok though   I'm sure all will be revealed next Monday   and the 2 little ones will be there waving at you.  (well ok, not quite waving yet, lol, but 2 all the same)  

Lots of love Angie x


----------



## poppy05

yes it was dildo cam xx


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi danni hun, so sorry u couldnt see anything but lots      for next weeek hun where u will see them dancing about!!!  xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Just a quick one to say thanks for all the messages.  Last night was so hard at my sister's.  Whenever DH and I were in the lounge on our own, I went and sat on his lap and yes there were    but he told me to stop cos he didn't my sister to see them.  Cried both during the service and at the crematorium.  It's now time to move on, yes there will be sad days but I'll get through them.  Been texting friends at church and had a few really lovely messages back.  Heading for bed as I'm wrecked, didn't sleep too well last night and only snoozed on way down to Dublin on bus (left Omagh early hours of Sunday morning).


----------



## suemac38

Good morning everyone

Well i have a confession to make me & dh could not wait & we done 2 tests this morning 2 days early & i got two   's !!!! i can't believe it we have got to the next step!!! yipee!!! We got one strong blue cross on a clearblue test & a simple Pregnant on the digital one!!    My trigger injection would be out of my body by now so one must presume i am pregnant which is exciting. Me & dh are excited but are very aware that this is just the begining of another part of the journey where things can still go wrong but we are over the moon!!! I will do another test on test day & ring my own doctor & try to get a blood test to confirm aswell.

Sorry for the me post i am all over the place now!!!   

Love to you all hope you are all well

Love Sue XXX     

P.s Danni good luck for next weeks scan when they will be waving at you


----------



## poppy05

CONGRATULATIONS SUE

Im so pleased for you both, well done hunni

xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS SUE!!!! So pleased for you & DH   Can't wait to see you on the first scan board  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

[fly]WOO HOO sue!! CONGRATULATIONS!![/fly]


----------



## shill

Sue - What can I say, MASSIVE congratulations honey, I'm so pleased for you      What a beautiful thing    

Danni - Sorry to read about your disappointing scan.  Hopefully next week will be a lot clearer.  You need the patience of a saint for this lark  

Sorry no more personals, having a manic week at work.   to you all though, hope everyone's well x

Back soon

Shill xxx


----------



## sarah30

CONGRATULATIONS SUE AND DH

I am so pleased for you         

Take Care all

Sarah x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Sue! I am so happy for you!

Danni... So sorry about your scan hun, I hope its better news next week!  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Sue - [fly]*CONGRATULATIONS*[/fly] on your 
Fantastic news, all the best for the next 8 months.

M&M


----------



## butterflykisses

sue-          well done fantastic news 

                    love mariexxx


----------



## Cate1976

CONGRATULATIONS SUE


----------



## jend (jenny)

can i just ask anyone who has got a bfp had treatment at glasgow royal .
also the nuffield at glasgow as if our next go gos tits up we are thinking of going there!!!

well done to u all ..............
and good luck to the 2ww


----------



## kizzymouse

congratualtions Sue


----------



## Anjelissa

OMG ANOTHER ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Sue*....HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!!!

                 

WOW!!!!................. 2008 really IS the year it seems!!! 

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## poppy05

Oh Angie, look at your new pic, gorgeous!


----------



## Anjelissa

Awww thanks Danni 

BTW....I've just worked out that so far, roughly a QUARTER of our list have got a BFP and we are only 2 months into 2008!!!!!!!! 

Luv Ang x

PS...must dash and get ready for work, see ya xx

*Kizzy*....I've just noticed we're almost going to be cycle buddies hun if your starting in July   xx


----------



## Angel129

This is a lucky thread!

Once again just wanted to tell Sue how over the moon happy I am for her!  

I really need a smiley face dance for a positive OPK!  DH is on holiday this week and we are anxiously waiting for our smiley face so we can go and see our donor, but every morning it's a negative!   Getting really fed up now!  I cleared my schedule at the beginning of this week, until Friday so that I wouldn't have any appointments and turns out we are still going to have to end up juggling people around, including our dogs, and our DS (who by the way  got in to the secondary school of his choice!)  On the plus side we are off to Crufts tomorrow which we are all so excited to go to!  

How is everyone else today?

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Heres a positive opk dance for u hun!!

[fly]       
       [/fly]

Come on smiliey!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

[fly]                                                                                                                                            [/fly]

Hope it helps angie 

Sam xxxx


----------



## Angel129

Thank you SOTM and Specialmum!

I usually test with first morning urine but read somewhere that actually testing around 2pm in the afternoon was a better way to find your LH surge.  So I did the test at just after 2pm today and it is noticeably darker than this mornings one so still not a smiley face but hoping tomorrow morning there will be one.

  

Angiexxx


----------



## Anjelissa

*Angie (Angel)*.....Lots of luck that today's the day x 

*Kats*......I hope ET went well yesterday hun x  

*Everyone else*.....I've just updated the list and will post it below. As you can see, I found out that Kats had her ET yesterday  Hopefully we'll have another couple of BFP's soon  It'll be nice to get into double figures!!! 

Love Angie xx


----------



## Anjelissa

*'2008 IS OUR YEAR'..... WHO'S DOING WHAT & WHEN* 
*(pls pm me if you'd like to be added or if you want anything changed/ worded differently)*

  

*Scooby*...............3rd ICSI Dec 07    *(20wk scan 7th April)*
*Sparklequeen*......ICSI Nov/Dec 07    *TWINS!!* *(nx scan 24th April)*
*WTBAM*....2nd IVF/ICSI Dec07/Jan08    *(nx scan 4th March)* 
*Danni29*.....3rd ICSI/IVF (ES) Jan/Feb08    *(nx scan 10th March)* 
*♥samonthemoon♥ *.....ICSI Dec07/Jan08    *(1st scan 13th March)*
*Sarah30*....................2nd IVF Jan/Feb 08    *(1st scan 20th March)* 
*suemac38*.................IVF Jan/Feb 08    *1st scan 20th March?)*
*Niamh84*...................IVF Feb08    *(1st scan 17th March)* 
*Marie 76*...................2nd ICSI Feb/March 08  *(Test 13March) *
*Celeste *....................2nd IVF/ICSI Feb 08 *(ET 29th Feb)*
*Kats*.........................IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb 08 *(ET 5th March)*
*EMERALDEYES *..........ICSI Dec07/Jan08  *(Start stimms 9th Jan)*(awaiting update)

*Shill*..........................FET Jan 08  Sending you & DH lots of love xx
*Kes21*.......................Further 3 months of Clomid from Jan 08  
*TracyS*......................1st IVF Feb/March 08  *(start nasal spray 20th Feb)*
*josiem*......................ICSI Feb 08 
*Angel129*..................AI March 08  
*Minxy (Natasha)*........6th IVF Feb/March 08  *(start 13th March)*
*M&M*.........................Hopefully starting IVF again in next couple of months  
*vikki75 *....................IVF (ES) March/April 08 
*jend*........................3rd ICSI April 08 
*Sallywags*................ICSI in April/May 08  
*Mrs_H (Sara)*...........2nd IVF Apr/May 08 
*Kateag*....................IVF April/May 08 
*Dahlia*.....................IVF April/May 08 
*Skybreeze *..............ICSI (ES), hopefully May 08 

*Kizzymouse*............3rd IVF July 08  Sending you & DP lots of love xx 
*Kitten*.....................Waiting for reply from PCT before trying ICSI in 2008, dates tbc 
*Cate1976*................Waiting for review appointment to be put on list for IVF in 2008  
*PaulaB*....................Taking time out & may have more tests before deciding on a plan for 2008 
*Specialmum*............Consultant appointment July 17th/More tests in the meantime 
*Wigantwo*................Hoping to adopt in 2008 (Just finished home study)  
*Spaykay*..................Starting adoption process in 2008 
*cb75 *.......................Deciding on tx plan for 2008 (possible 2nd ICSI) 
*Angie x*....................Having more advanced tests Jan/Feb, then 4th (& last) ICSI Aug 2008 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*WE NOW HAVE EIGHT! '2008 IS YOUR YEAR' BFP'S!
CONGRATULATIONS Scoobs, Sparkles, WTBAM, Danni, Sam, Niamh, Sarah & Sue !!!! *


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

*Angie x* - How are you today? My DH has gone away abroad for the first time since we met in 2000 and it feels ever so wierd  ps. my scan is 20th March x x

*Angel129* - Good luck with your LH surge test today, keeping everything crossed for you  

*samonthemoon* - Hows life with you?

**specialmum** - How are you today?

*suemac38* - Has it sunk in yet? I know i am still in shock  the worry never ends   

A huge hello to everyone else, I think I am gonna go shopping to IKEA with DHs money later, serves him right for leaving me behind   

I was awake at 3am this morning with awful AF pains, the kind that run into you back and down your legs I was so scared and convenced that I was gonna start bleeding. Fortunately this morning the pains have gone and I haven't started bleeding   

Take Care all

Sarah x x


----------



## FairyDust2012

Good afternoon everyone!!

Wow the list just gets better and better!!!

Angie..im currently in my 2ww, 5dpo..will be testing 22nd march!! 

Sarah30...hi hun, im fine just alittle hazy head not enough to be a headache.., also i was worried i wouldnt sleep last night as i went for a lie down yesterday at 4pm and didnt wake up untill 7:30pm!!   But i slept fine last night too.  Sorry to hear u had some pains..sounds nasty..take things easy today!    And too right about spending dh money lol

Everyone else have a wonderful afternoon/evening xxxx


----------



## Kats

Hiya,

A little fairy called Angie (thank you, hun) told me to pop into this lucky thread again and I'm so glad I did. Wow, it's been a fantastic year here already     Now I'm hoping that some of your   will rub off on me, since I'm on the 2ww. Had two grade 1 four-cell embies but back yesterday and should be soooo happy, but instead I'm a nervous wreck. What a rollercoaster this is. I was absolutely convinced until EC on Monday that I was handling things so much better this time. Ha!

Specialmum, good luck to you. Shall we give each other a bit of support while we're waiting? Hope we'll become no. 9 and 10 on Angie's list. Wouldn't that bve amazing  

Cate, a very big hug to you   I was so sorry to read your news. Don't give up, hun. 2008 has only just started.

It's been a lucky year in some ways for me and my DH. We got a cat just after Christmas from a friend of a friend. She's gorgeous and has made herself right at home in our house. Now, I know she's not a replacement and I'm resisting the temptation of dressing her up in baby-clothes, but she's been such a wonderful addition to our 'family'. I'd recommend it to anyone.

We've also had lots of upheaval with plumber and builder ripping up our house, but at least now it's warm. It will take us ages to redecorate, though.

As for all my gloating about kinky underwear and getting more under-duvet action (see thread 1), well, that only half-worked. It gives DH the giggles, which is a bit of a turn-off, to say the least, so now I'm refusing to spend any more money on expensive knickers and am tempted to get some granny ones, just to show him. We've tried to be good and follow Zita West advice (e.g. lots of  ), but now that it's IVF time again, that's gone right out the window. Hm, maybe spring will make a difference  

So, I'm glad to be back and look forward to reading lots more happy stories from all of you,

Kats


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi Kats

She is lovely ur cat, we have a shihtzu and poodle which are our furbabies lol...id love to share the 2ww with u hun..feel free to pm me anytime.

Im currently awaitin some blood and smear results (one being my lh level from the surge day) So as u can imagine im panicing here!!  

going to call back about 3pm when i hoping the con has looked at them!!  So fingers crossed otherwise my 2ww mayb over before its began.

Good luck though Kat!! Great embies


----------



## Kats

Specialmum, sending you a big hug   and keeping eveything crossed for you. Hope it's good news for you at 3. I'm looking forward to sharing the 2ww with you.

Kats


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi girls 

Just called clinic....LH was 60.4 woohoo!!         I have posted in peer support the other results and would be grateful for any feedback!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Sue ~  on your 

x x x


----------



## Dahlia

Congratulations Sue!! Fantastic news.I am sure you are delighted.      

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Hallo to everyone else,

Hope you are all well girls and staying positive. No real news here, lying low  with the cold at the minute. Better this month than next month though,

Danni, good luck for scan next week, I hope it all goes well for you.It must be nervewracking for you  

Hi Angie, thanks for updating the list.I am sure its hard work! Hope this weeks work is a little easier..

Hi Sarah, did you get to IKEA? There is new one opened recently in Belfast but havent made it yet.It is apparently mobbed every weekend. Hope you re managing with DH ok and the AF pains are settling..

Kats, hope the ET went well and you have your feet up.Seems ages ago since you wrote that earlier thread. I can remember empathising though!

Hi Shill, how are you doing?

Kizzy-great news about the impending nuptials.Your ceremony sounds perfect.June would be a lovely month to get married.

Marie-how is the 2ww treating you.Are you keeping busy?

Hi also to Special mum,Sam,Scooby,Sparkles,WTBAM,Natalie,M and M,Cate,Kateag,Angel, and everyone else,

Dahlia x


----------



## Anjelissa

Morning all,

I'm hoping to catch up properly on my days off (Mon-Weds), but just to let you know that Dizzi will be starting a new thread soon. I can't believe we'll be in our 3rd home!!!   so watch out for that and don't lose us (as I know some did temporarily last time   )

Love Angie xx


----------



## Angel129

Hiya!

Just to say thank you to everyone who sent me special wishes and dances for my smiley face OPK!  Yesterday morning I got a lovely smiley face and we were off to see our wonderful donor last night who visited us twice once last night and once this morning then drove 300 miles home and have just had 2 dogs in for grooming so I'm officially pooped!

Officially on the 2ww now so there will be a few of us testing around the same time.  Bring on the   s!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Thats wonderful news angie!!!  Good luck xxx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls,
          glad you are all ok,

i don't feel to good 2day feel sick and got  pains in lower belly and can feel it in my hips aswell,still not sleeping only get about 4hrs sleep a nite keep waking up all the time.i'm still trying to be  though 6days till test day

                                      luv mariexx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

New Home This Way -----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132186.msg1968849#msg1968849 ​


----------

